# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Jokerin raideleveys

## hmikko

Vihjatkaa, jos tämä asia on jo jauhettu kuoliaaksi jossain muussa ketjussa.

Foorumilla oli jossain kohtaa linkki HKL:n tilaamaan saksalaisen konsultin tekemään selvitykseen Jokeri-junien käytöstä metron raiteilla. Konsultti suositteli vahvasti Jokeria rakennettavaksi metron 1522 mm raideleveydelle ja vähän vähemmän vahvasti korkealattiaisia Jokeri-vaunuja, koska matalien käyttäminen metron laitureilla on tietysti ongelmallista.

Ulkopaikkakuntalaisen maallikon silmään metroraiteiden käyttämisessä ei näyttänyt olevan kovin suuria etuja systeemin vaatimaan tekniikkaan nähden. Sikäli kun suunnitelmaa hahmotin, Jokeri-junat ajaisivat reitin päissä lyhyen matkaa metroraiteilla. Jossain kuvassa oli Jokeri-junat asemalla eri tasossa kuin metrot, mikä vaikutti melkoisen hintavalta rakennelmalta.

Tyhmempi kuvittelisi, että mahdollisuudesta ajaa ratikoita Jokeri-linjalla koituisi aika lailla tuntuvasti enemmän etuja, tosin ilmeisesti Jokeri-junista tulisi väistämättä kapeampia. Onko kellään parempaa tietoa siitä, mihin suuntaan suunnittelu on menossa, jos mihinkään?

----------


## Max

> Tyhmempi kuvittelisi, että mahdollisuudesta ajaa ratikoita Jokeri-linjalla koituisi aika lailla tuntuvasti enemmän etuja, tosin ilmeisesti Jokeri-junista tulisi väistämättä kapeampia.


Joku minua viisaampi voi varmaan kertoa lisää, mutta nähdäkseni tuo vaunujen erilainen leveys estää käytännössä samojen kiskojen käytön metron kanssa, vaikka korkeus olisikin täsmätty. Vähän ikävää, jos vaunusta noustessa pitää suorittaa puolen metrin loikka laiturin ja lattian välissä ammottavan syvän railon yli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tyhmempi kuvittelisi, että mahdollisuudesta ajaa ratikoita Jokeri-linjalla koituisi aika lailla tuntuvasti enemmän etuja, tosin ilmeisesti Jokeri-junista tulisi väistämättä kapeampia. Onko kellään parempaa tietoa siitä, mihin suuntaan suunnittelu on menossa, jos mihinkään?


Olet aivan oikeassa. Metron kanssa synergiaedut ovat junaliikenteeseen ja Jokerilla raitioliikenteeseen. Myös siinä tapauksessa, että Jokeri olisi normaali- tai leveäraiteinen (14351524 mm), on mielekkäämpää mitoittaa infra raitioliikenteeksi eli 35 cm laituirikorkeudelle ja tarvittaessa tehdä osa radasta 3-kiskoiseksi. Tässä esimerkki Stuttgartista. Tosin viimeinen 1000 mm linja on jo muutettu 1435 mm:ksi ja 1000 mm vaunuille on nykyään rataa vain museoliikenteen tarpeisiin. Mutta 25 vuotta siellä ajettiin sekaisin eri raideleveyksillä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joku minua viisaampi voi varmaan kertoa lisää, mutta nähdäkseni tuo vaunujen erilainen leveys estää käytännössä samojen kiskojen käytön, vaikka korkeus olisikin täsmätty. Vähän ikävää, jos vaunusta noustessa pitää suorittaa puolen metrin loikka laiturin ja lattian välissä ammottavan syvän railon yli.


Tämän asian ratkaisu ovat monikiskoiset pysäkit. Näitä on Ruhrin alueella ja Mannheimissa, ainakin. Siis vaunut käyttävät sopivalla leveydellä olevia kiskoja. Pieniä eroja hoidetaan kapeasta vaunusta oven alta esiin tulevalla lipalla.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

HKL ja sen johtokunta ottivat kesäkuussa selkeästi kantaa sen puolesta, että jokerin raideleveyden pitäisi olla 1000 mm eli sama kuin Helsingin katuraitioteillä. Tämä mahdollistaa varikko-, korjaamo- ja maalaamotoimintojen yhdistämisen sekä pidemmällä tähtäimellä myös kantakaupunkireittien jatkamisen jokeriradalle.

Välttämättä ei kuitenkaan ole niin, että jokeriradan vaunut soveltuisivat kantakaupunkiliikenteeseen, vaikka raideleveys onkin sama. Sen sijaan kantakaupunkivaunut soveltuisivat jokeriradalle muutoksitta.

Espoossa ei virallisesti ole otettu kantaa raideleveysasiaan, mutta epävirallisemmin siellä on ollut puhetta 1435 mm raideleveyden käytöstä. Tätä on perusteltu lähinnä sillä, että standardileveyttä käyttämällä voitaisiin hyödyntää muualla toimivaksi todettuja vaunuja, jolloin yllättävien teknisten ongelmien mahdollisuus (vrt. Helsingin variotramit) olisi pienempi.

Kaupungit toivottavasti pääsevät melko pian sopuun raideleveysasiasta, kun kaupunginhallitukset syksyllä päättävät hankesuunnitelman teosta.

Henkilökohtaisesti kannatan 1000 mm jokeria, koska en näe uudessa raideleveydessä (1435) mitään mieltä, vaikka Espoon perustelu onkin ymmärrettävä. Lähestyisin asiaa kuitenkin niin, että tekniset ongelmat ovat vältettävissä ostamalla toimivaksi todettua 1000 mm kalustoa. HKL:n käynnissä olevan vaunuhankinnan kokemukset ehditään hyvin hyödyntää jokerihankinnoissa.

----------


## Kaid

> Henkilökohtaisesti kannatan 1000 mm jokeria, koska en näe uudessa raideleveydessä (1435) mitään mieltä, vaikka Espoon perustelu onkin ymmärrettävä. Lähestyisin asiaa kuitenkin niin, että tekniset ongelmat ovat vältettävissä ostamalla toimivaksi todettua 1000 mm kalustoa. HKL:n käynnissä olevan vaunuhankinnan kokemukset ehditään hyvin hyödyntää jokerihankinnoissa.


Jossain Turun pikaraiteihin liittyvässä selvityksessä (en nyt muista missä, linkki tähän löytynee jostain Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 -ketjun kätköistä) todettiin 1000 mm raideleveyden olevan käytännössä raitiotieliikenteen toinen standardiraideleveys, koska sitä on käytössä laajasti erityisesti Keski-Euroopassa. Helsingin raitioteiden kalustoon liittyvät ongelmat johtunevat jostain ihan muusta kuin erikoisesta raideleveydestä.

Sinällään Espoon perustelu on minustakin ymmärrettävä. 1435 mm raidelevays ei kuitenkaan tuo sanottavia etuja, mutta se sulkee pois _kaikkien_ olemassaolevien ratojen hyödyntämisen Jokerille nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. 1524 mm sentään mahdollistaisi olemassaolevien metroratojen ja rautatieverkon hyödyntämisen, jos tälläiseen tulisi välttämätön tarve. Toisaalta 1524 mm kalustoa rakentavia firmoja onkin sitten jo vähemmän kuin 1435 mm tai 1000 mm kalustoa.

1000 mm raideleveys on minusta(kin) selkeä voittaja Jokerin raideleysvaihtoehdoista. Kuten 339-DF edellä totesi, toimivaksi havaittua kalustoa on saatavilla ja tälle raideleveydelle löytyvät jo valmiiksi huolto- ja varikkotilat. Suhteellisen pienin kustannuksin olemassaolevia raitiolinjoja (4, 10, 1, 6, 8, mahdollisesti myös 9) voitaisiin jatkaa Jokerin kaarelle, jolla saataisiin parannettua nykyisen raitioverkon tarjoamaa palvelua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jokerin raideleveyden tulisi ehdottomasti olla 1000 mm, koska HKL:n raitiotieverkkoa on järkevää jatkaa Jokerille asti seuraavasti:

- Munkkiniemestä Lehtisaaren ja Koivusaaren kautta Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan
- Munkkiniemestä ja Pikku Huopalahdesta Pitäjänmäkeen, Leppävaaraan ja Huopalahteen
- Käpylästä Maunulaan ja Oulunkylään
- Arabiasta Pihlajamäkeen ja Viikkiin

Puheella muusta Jokerin raideleveydestä pyritään kääntämään huomio sivuun näistä raitiotien laajennuksista.

----------


## Vainma

> Joku minua viisaampi voi varmaan kertoa lisää, mutta nähdäkseni tuo vaunujen erilainen leveys estää käytännössä samojen kiskojen käytön metron kanssa, vaikka korkeus olisikin täsmätty. Vähän ikävää, jos vaunusta noustessa pitää suorittaa puolen metrin loikka laiturin ja lattian välissä ammottavan syvän railon yli.


Olisiko tällainen ratkaisu mahdollinen?

----------


## hylje

Kantakaupungin raitioteiden palvelun kasvattaminen ulospäin ei ole se tavoite, vaan keino jolla bussiliikennettä voi korvata. Käytännössä ratikoiden tavoittamien kaupunginosien (Haaga, Pitäjänmäki, Viikki, Oulunkylä, Koskela, Käpylä..) omien bussien lakkauttaminen ja korvaaminen ratikalla ja kauempaa tuleville busseilla.

Näin uusilla raitiotieprojekteilla voitetaan liikennöintikustannuksia ilman, että palvelu heikkenee järkevän tason alle.

----------


## hmikko

Lisäykseksi sanottakoon, että ko. paperissa konsultti oli sitä mieltä, että neliraiteinen pysäkki laituriin kiinni pääsemiseksi on liian kallis ja suositteli eri asentoihin liikkuvia astinlautoja korkealattiaisiin vaunuihin. Tätä ja metron virtakiskolle mahdollisesti tarvittavaa virroitinta on luemma vaikea änkeä matalalattiaiseen vaunuun, puhumattakaan siitä,  että matalalattiaiset vaatisivat muutoksia metron laitureihin.

En millään löydä linkkiä ko. PDF:ään. Saattoi olla mainittu metrokeskustelun puolella.

Saksalaiskonsultilta oli varmaan nimenomaan pyydetty metron ja Jokerin yhteiskäytön selvittämistä, joten suosituksissa ei liene edes arvioitu ratikoiden ajamista Jokeri-radalla vaihtoehtona.

Lisänä soppaan taitaa tulla metron automaattiajo, jonka joukkoon Jokeri-junan vieminen varmaan mutkistaisi teknisiä vaatimuksia entisestään.

----------


## hmikko

Löytyihän linkki selaimen historia-osastolta kun aikansa väänsi.

http://www.raideyva.fi/selvitys/Metr...ntegration.pdf

Tekele on siis Karlsruhelaisen putiikin laatima ja vuodelta 2004, eli aikaa on vierähtänyt.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kyseinen metro-raitiotie integraatio selvitys on tehty ensisijaisesti Länsimetron selvityksiä varten.
Lienee ilmeistä, että länsimetrossa integrointi olisi ollut kovin paljon merkittävämpi mahdollisuus kuin Jokerilla.

----------


## GM 5

> Olisiko tällainen ratkaisu mahdollinen?


Sinällään ihan hyvä idea mutta siihen liittyy monia ongelmia: ratkaisu pidentää pysäkillä seisoskelua hyvinkin kauan. Ne noin viisi sekuntia, kunnes ovet vihdoin aukeavat ja toiset viisi ovin sulkeuduttua ja kunnes ramppi on taas ajettu sisään eivät yhdellä pysäkillä pahalta tunnu, mutta jos tuollaisia pysäkkejä/asemia onkin 10-20, ajanhukka onkin jo merkittävä. Lisäksi ratkaisu maksaa melkoisesti verrattuna simppeliin pysäkkikorokkeeseen verrattuna ja vaatii omat huoltonsa kustannuksineen. Sama koskee valitettavasti myös vaunuihin kiinnitettyjä ramppiratkaisuja ja liikkuvia astinlautoja. 

Kannatan ehdottomasti 1000mm raideleveyttä. Siinä on eniten potentiaalia ja suurimmat synergiaeffektit. Metrin raideleveys ei ole mitenkään "erikoinen" vaan yksi kolmesta standardiraideleveydestä kaupunkiliikenteessä, jolle löytyy monia hyväksi koettuja vaunutyyppejä. Ajonopeus ei myöskään ole raideleveydestä kiinni niillä nopeuksilla, joilla kaupunkiliikenteessä ajetaan (80km/h asti).

----------


## hmikko

> Sinällään ihan hyvä idea mutta siihen liittyy monia ongelmia: ratkaisu pidentää pysäkillä seisoskelua hyvinkin kauan.


Lisänä sekameteliin tulee, ainakin suunnitelman mukaan, automaattimetron laiturille pleksilasiseinät ja ovet, jolloin Jokeri-junan ovien pitäisi ilmeisesti osua metron ovien kanssa ainakin jossain määrin samoille sijoille, ja tuo videon ramppiviritelmä integroida koko hässäkkään. Ei kuulosta kovin lupaavalta.

----------


## GT8N

Minäkin olen täysin varma siitä, että 1000mm on ainoa oikea ja järkevä vaihtoehto. Miksi tehdä kaksi yhteensopimatonta raitiotiejärjestelmää? Ainoa (ei-jukinen) taka-ajatus lienee seuraava:



> Puheella muusta Jokerin raideleveydestä pyritään kääntämään huomio sivuun näistä raitiotien laajennuksista.


Onhan Helsingissä ja Espoossa usealla taholla intressejä pitää huoli siitä, että raitiotiet laajenavat mahdollisimman hitaasti, sekä järjetöntä keskustaan suuntautuvaa bussirallia korvattaisiin jollakin "sitten joskus" 2070-luvun haavemetroilla.

On kuitenkin elettävä nykyhetkessä, raitioverkot on oltava yhteensopivia, sekä linjastoa ja liikennettä tulee kehittää ja kasvattaa. Yhteensopivuuden avain on tällöin 1000mm verkosto.

----------


## Jykke

> Myös siinä tapauksessa, että Jokeri olisi normaali- tai leveäraiteinen (14351524 mm), on mielekkäämpää mitoittaa infra raitioliikenteeksi eli 35 cm laituirikorkeudelle ja tarvittaessa tehdä osa radasta 3-kiskoiseksi.


 Miksi tyytyä kolmeen?  :Laughing: 

1000 mm on käytännössä kyllä ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto raideleveydeksi. Jos nyt päädyttäisiin johonkin muuhun raideleveyteen niin tällöin Helsinki saisi jo peräti neljännen raidekulkupelinsä. Kaikissa havainnekuvissa ollaan aina Jokeri esitetty leveäraiteisena (varmaan siksi ettei sitä osattaisi yhdistää nykyisiin raitiovaunuihin  :Confused: ), mutta onneksi Raide-Jokerin alustavassa yleissuunnitelmassa mainitaan mahdollinen yhteiskäyttö nykyisten raitioteiden kanssa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi tehdä kaksi yhteensopimatonta raitiotiejärjestelmää? Ainoa (ei-jukinen) taka-ajatus lienee seuraava:


Espoolla voi olla taka-ajatuksena myös, että tekemällä Jokerista epäyhteensopiva HKL:n nykyisen raitioverkoston kanssa on suurempi todennäköisyys sille, että Jokerin liikennöinti voidaan kilpailuttaa eikä se valu HKL:n tehtäväksi.

Sinänsä mielestäni on järkevää tehdä joku tekninen ratkaisu, jolla voidaan edesauttaa Jokerin liikenteen kilpailuttamista, mutta raideleveys on siihen turhan raskas keino. Parempi tehdä joku pieni eroavaisuus, joka on halvalla muutettavissa sitten, kun myös Helsingin nykyisen raitioliikenteen operointi joskus kilpailutetaan ja kustannustaso muuttuu sellaiseksi, että kantakaupunkiraitioteiden jatkaminen kiinni Jokeriin alkaa kannattaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> ... sitten, kun myös Helsingin nykyisen raitioliikenteen operointi joskus kilpailutetaan ja kustannustaso muuttuu sellaiseksi, että kantakaupunkiraitioteiden jatkaminen kiinni Jokeriin alkaa kannattaa.


Tarkoitatko tällä, että Helsingin raitioliikenteen tuotantokustannusten kalleus johtuisi mielestäsi ensisijaisesti siitä, ettei liikennettä ole kilpailutettu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Espoolla voi olla taka-ajatuksena myös, että tekemällä Jokerista epäyhteensopiva HKL:n nykyisen raitioverkoston kanssa on suurempi todennäköisyys sille, että Jokerin liikennöinti voidaan kilpailuttaa eikä se valu HKL:n tehtäväksi.


Jos näin on, niin espoolaiset ovat kyllä vähän hölmöjä. Jos Espoo haluaa, että jokerin liikenne pitää kilpailuttaa, niin se voisi reilusti vaatia sitä ehtona sille, että koko jokeri yleensä tehdään. Tuskin se Helsingille mikään kynnyskysymys olisi.

Mahtaako länsimetron kanssa olla sama juttu, eli haluttaisiinko Espoossa mieluummin, että liikenne kilpailutettaisiin, kuin että HKL-Metroliikenne hoitaisi sen? Ja jos, niin mikä mahtaa olla syynä?

----------


## hmikko

> Jossain Turun pikaraiteihin liittyvässä selvityksessä (en nyt muista missä, linkki tähän löytynee jostain Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 -ketjun kätköistä) todettiin 1000 mm raideleveyden olevan käytännössä raitiotieliikenteen toinen standardiraideleveys, koska sitä on käytössä laajasti erityisesti Keski-Euroopassa.


Menee hieman asian sivusta, mutta menköön.

Turun asukkaana (turkulaista meikäläisestä ei taida saada ja se taitaa olla hyvä niin, suom. huom.) lueskelin sitäkin PDF:ää. Muistaakseni siinä oli -/0/+ -taulukko kolmesta raideleveydestä eri tekijöiden suhteen, ja 1000 mm:n ainoa plussa oli mahdollinen kaluston vuokraaminen ristiin Helsingin kanssa poikkeustilanteissa. 1435 mm:n plussat oli leveämpi vaunu ja standardin tavallisuus, eli ei nyt mitään käänteentekeviä argumentteja. Uusimmassa suunnitelmassa ei ollut reittejä nykyisillä raiteilla, joten leveille raiteille ei myöskään ollut juuri plussia suotu.

Enpä tiedä, onko tuo kalustopulan paikkaaminen Helsingistä tai Turusta kovin merkityksellinen tekijä. Kulkee ne vaunut näköjään tarvittaessa Helsinkiin Mannheimistakin ja epäilemättä Turkuun standardivaunut Tukholmasta tai Göteborgista tai jostain. Laivaamisen kustannuksista ei kyllä minulla ole pienintäkään käsitystä.

Tietty jos maailmankirjat menevät sekaisin, lehmät ryhtyvät lentämään, Turun kaupunki saa tehtyä päätöksen ja kuntien välinen yhteistyö saavuttaa häikäisevän sfäärin, niin Turku olisi hankkimassa vaunuja yhtä aikaa Helsingin Jokeri-vaunujen kanssa. Tuolloin yhteishankinnasta voisi kuvitella jopa koituvan jotain oikeaa etua. Mutta jos ken luuli Espoon kanssa toimimista vaikeaksi, niin tervetuloa tänne tutustumaan. Mulla on semmoinen fiilis, että jos jostain syystä ratikka Turussa kulkee joskus vuonna 2050, niin se menee valmista rataa Kauppatorin reunalle, mihin rata lopahtaa, koska päätöstä (arvasitte oikein) toriparkista ei ole tehty.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin raitioteiden kalustoon liittyvät ongelmat johtunevat jostain ihan muusta kuin erikoisesta raideleveydestä.


Kyllä. Ne johtuvat Helsingin maantieteestä ja 1800-luvulta periytyvästä keskustan asemakaavasta sekä raitiovaunuja valmistavan teollisuuden virheistä matalalattiavaunujen suunnittelussa, kun etusijalle asetettiin tuotantokustannusten minimointi. Variotramin ongelmat esiintyivät huomattavasti suuremmassa mittakaavassa Siemensin Combino-vaunuissa, jotka olivat pääosin normaaliraiteisia.




> Toisaalta 1524 mm kalustoa rakentavia firmoja onkin sitten jo vähemmän kuin 1435 mm tai 1000 mm kalustoa.


Sanoisin tämän mieluummin muodossa: Normaali- ja leveäraiteisia vaunumalleja on tarjolla enemmän kuin 1000 mm luokassa (9001067 mm) olevia vaunumalleja. Länsimaiset tehtaat eivät ole tainneet valmistaa pääasiassa entisen Neuvostoliiton markkinoille vaunuja lainkaan, koska näissä maissa on ollut varaa ostaa vain halvempia entisen itäblokin tehtaiden vaunuja. Mutta jos on valmiina 1435 mm vaunu, ei ole kummoinenkaan asia valmistaa siitä versioita, joissa on 89 mm levämmät pyöräkerrat. Vaunu menee samalla konstruktiolla kuin 1435.

Antero

----------


## Kaid

> Menee hieman asian sivusta, mutta menköön.
> 
> Turun asukkaana (turkulaista meikäläisestä ei taida saada ja se taitaa olla hyvä niin, suom. huom.) lueskelin sitäkin PDF:ää. Muistaakseni siinä oli -/0/+ -taulukko kolmesta raideleveydestä eri tekijöiden suhteen, ja 1000 mm:n ainoa plussa oli mahdollinen kaluston vuokraaminen ristiin Helsingin kanssa poikkeustilanteissa. 1435 mm:n plussat oli leveämpi vaunu ja standardin tavallisuus, eli ei nyt mitään käänteentekeviä argumentteja. Uusimmassa suunnitelmassa ei ollut reittejä nykyisillä raiteilla, joten leveille raiteille ei myöskään ollut juuri plussia suotu.


Tästä olen täysin samaa mieltä. Viittasin kommentillani lähinnä siihen, että Turun selvityksen perusteella 1000 mm kaluston hankkiminen ei ole ongelma Helsingille(kään). Turun verkosto on todennäköisesti järkevintä toteuttaa 1435 millisenä, mutta Turkua varten tehty selvitys todistaa väitteen 1000 mm kaluston vaikeasta hankittavuudesta fiktioksi. Tämä tieto yhdistettynä tässä ketjussa useamman henkilön toimesta sanottuihin synergiaeuihin Helsingin nykyisen verkon ja Jokerin välillä kertoo mielestäni varsin selkeästi, ettei ole mitään syytä edes harkita Jokerin rakentamista muulle kuin 1000 mm raideleveydelle.




> Sanoisin tämän mieluummin muodossa: Normaali- ja leveäraiteisia vaunumalleja on tarjolla enemmän kuin 1000 mm luokassa (9001067 mm) olevia vaunumalleja. Länsimaiset tehtaat eivät ole tainneet valmistaa pääasiassa entisen Neuvostoliiton markkinoille vaunuja lainkaan, koska näissä maissa on ollut varaa ostaa vain halvempia entisen itäblokin tehtaiden vaunuja. Mutta jos on valmiina 1435 mm vaunu, ei ole kummoinenkaan asia valmistaa siitä versioita, joissa on 89 mm levämmät pyöräkerrat. Vaunu menee samalla konstruktiolla kuin 1435.


Myönnän erheeni. Pohjustin väitteeni lähinnä Tampereen pikaratikkahanke -ketjussa (saattoi kyllä olla jokin muukin aihetta sivunnut ketju, en näin suoralta kädeltä muista) aikoinaan käytyyn keskusteluun, jossa Skodaa pidettiin varmimpana toimittajana Tampereen vaunuille jos ne tehdään 1524 mm raideleveydelle, koska tehdas valmistaa nimenomaisesti tuolle raideleveydelle suunniteltuja vaunuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...aikoinaan käytyyn keskusteluun, jossa Skodaa pidettiin varmimpana toimittajana Tampereen vaunuille jos ne tehdään 1524 mm raideleveydelle, koska tehdas valmistaa nimenomaisesti tuolle raideleveydelle suunniteltuja vaunuja.


On aika heppoinen peruste. Paljon enenmmän 1524 mm ratikoita ovat valmistaneet venäläiset. Joten jos määristä tämä vain on kiinni, niin ostetaan Pietarista tai Moskovasta.  :Smile: 

Mutta ihan asiallisesti. HKL sai reilusti toista kymmenta ilmoitusta firmoista, jotka olivat kiinnostuneita toimittamaan 1000 mm matalalattiaratikoita Helsingin verkolle. Ehdotuksia taisi tulla 9 ja tarjouspyynnöt lähtivät viidelle. Uusia malleja on valmistettu ja toimitettu 900 mm raideleveydestä lähtien (Linz).

Suurin markkina on  ainakin toistaiseksi  1435 mm vaunuille. Osaltaan siksi, että uudet raitiotiejärjestelmät, joita on viime vuosina avattu toista sataa, on tehty 1435 mm:lle. Vanhoissa järjestelmissä tehdään vain Helsingin tapaan uusintainvestointeja. Mutta metristen markkinaosuus voi kasvaa huomattavasti, kun kaluston uusintatarve tulee vastaan ja paras uusien järjestelmien potentiaali on täytetty.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Vanhoissa järjestelmissä tehdään vain Helsingin tapaan uusintainvestointeja. Mutta metristen markkinaosuus voi kasvaa huomattavasti, kun kaluston uusintatarve tulee vastaan ja paras uusien järjestelmien potentiaali on täytetty.


Täällä kun on asiantuntijoita, niin kysyn, että koska viimeksi on Keski-Euroopassa tehty pidempiä pätkiä uutta 1000 mm (tms. kapeaa) rataa? Ilmeisesti tämän hetken merkittäviä 1000 mm:n rataverkkoja ei olla ainakaan vaihtamassa leveämmiksi.

Sitten on tietty vielä japanilaiset. Sieltäkin luulisi voivan ostaa ratikan 1000 mm raiteille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Täällä kun on asiantuntijoita, niin kysyn, että koska viimeksi on Keski-Euroopassa tehty pidempiä pätkiä uutta 1000 mm (tms. kapeaa) rataa? Ilmeisesti tämän hetken merkittäviä 1000 mm:n rataverkkoja ei olla ainakaan vaihtamassa leveämmiksi.


Esim. Zürichissä on metrinen ratikkaverkko ja sitä laajennetaan siellä voimakkaasti. Osa laajennuksesta (Stadtbahn Glattal) toteutuu pikaraitiotienä, osa katuraitiotienä. Glattalbahn on pitkä rata(verkko), joka kulkee kauas varsinaisen Zürichin kaupungin ulkopuolelle.

Mutta ihan kokonaan uusia järjestelmiä 1000 mm raideleveydelle ei perusteta paljon. Olisikohan Baskimaan Bilbao viimeisin?

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta ihan kokonaan uusia järjestelmiä 1000 mm raideleveydelle ei perusteta paljon. Olisikohan Baskimaan Bilbao viimeisin?


Wikipedian mukaan Bilbaossa liikenne alkoi 2002. Mielenkiintoista muuten, että siellä on rataa vain 6,4 km. Turun pikaratikan selvityksessä sanottiin, että toiminnan pitäisi olla kannattavaa alusta asti ja että siihen tarvitaan Turussa ja saksalaisten kokemusten mukaan n. 20 km rataa alkutilanteessa. No, Bilbaon asukastiheys onkin huippuluokkaa, vissiin paikan pinnanmuodoista johtuen.

----------


## vristo

Myös Bilbaon metro on raideleveydeltään 1000 milliä ja uusia projekteja verkon laajentamikseksi on käynnissä kokoajan.

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/bil/bilbao.htm

Valencian metrokin on 1000 millinen.

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/val/valencia.htm

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarkoitatko tällä, että Helsingin raitioliikenteen tuotantokustannusten kalleus johtuisi mielestäsi ensisijaisesti siitä, ettei liikennettä ole kilpailutettu?


En osaa sanoa, johtuuko se ensisijaisesti siitä, mutta kilpailuttamalla tuotantokustannuksia saataisiin hyvin todennäköisesti sen verran pienemmiksi, että bussiliikenteen korvaaminen raitioliikenteellä alentaisi tuotantokustannuksia.

----------


## SD202

> Sitten on tietty vielä japanilaiset. Sieltäkin luulisi voivan ostaa ratikan 1000 mm raiteille.


Juu voi ostaa, jos haluaa museokalustoa.  :Wink:  (Japanissa on - kaupunkien asukastiheydestä johtuen - panostettu voimakkaasti metroihin ja raitioliikennettä on karsittu voimakkaasti.)

Vakavasti puhuen: kävin Japanissa reilut pari vuotta sitten ja huomasin joissakin raitiovaunukaupungeissa (Sapporo, Hakodate) raitioliikenteen olevan melko vanhanaikaista. Hiroshimassa oli uusiakin vaunuja, ainakin Combinoja sekä Mitsubishin valmistamia matalalattiaisia
uusia vaunuja. Valtaosa kalustosta oli melko museaalista Hiroshimassakin. Eli japanilaisella raitiovaunuteollisuudella ei ole näytää kauheasti esimerkkejä valmistamistaan toimivista ja liikenteessä olevista tuotteista. Toki japanilainen kiskokalusto on lähes poikkeuksetta korkeatasoista, joten eiköhän Japanissa saataisi aikaiseksi toimivia, nykyaikaisia vaunuja "Suomen erityisolosuhteiisiinkin".

----------


## hmikko

> Eli japanilaisella raitiovaunuteollisuudella ei ole näytää kauheasti esimerkkejä valmistamistaan toimivista ja liikenteessä olevista tuotteista.


Amerikkalaisille hyö ovat semmoisia myyneet useammallekin paikkakunnalle, tosin raideleveys siellä lienee poikkeuksetta 1435 mm.

(Hiroshimasta johtui mieleen metodi, jolla kaupunkisuunnittelun voi käynnistää uudelleen niin sanotusti puhtaalta pöydältä, plusmiinus pieni jälkisäteily. Tästäpä lääke Turun tautiin.)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Täällä kun on asiantuntijoita, niin kysyn, että koska viimeksi on Keski-Euroopassa tehty pidempiä pätkiä uutta 1000 mm (tms. kapeaa) rataa?


"Koska viimeksi" ei ole oikein hyvin asetettu kysymys, koska 1000 mm raitioteitä laajennetaan jatkuvasti useassa paikassa joissa niitä on.

Zürichin ohella muita isoja laajentajia mm:
- Freiburg (raitiotie laajennettu noin kaksinkertaiseksi 1980-luvun alun ja tämän päivän välillä)
- Oberhausenin järjestelmä, joka on 1996 avattu toiminnallisesti Mülheimin laajennus
- Geneve (yhteen linjaan typistetty järjestelmä laajennettu yli kaksinkertaiseksi 1980-luvulta alkaen)

Laajoja ja hyvin kehittyviä (laajennuksista en väitä nyt suoraan mitään)
- Rhein-Neckar Mannheim, Ludvigshafen, Heidelberg (myös laajennuksia)
- Basel (laaja järjestelmä, ei suuria laajennuksia viime vuosina)

Lisäksi 900 mm järjestelmä Linz on laajentanut paljon.

1000 mm ei nykyisellään ole väistyvä järjestelmä, joskin uusia järjestelmiä ei juuri tehdä 1000 mm radalla, poislukien Bilbao ja Oberhausen, jossa selittäjänä on läheinen 1000 mm järjestelmä.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Täällä kun on asiantuntijoita, niin kysyn, että koska viimeksi on Keski-Euroopassa tehty pidempiä pätkiä uutta 1000 mm (tms. kapeaa) rataa?


Laitetaanpa vielä yksi mielestäni tyylikkäimmistä järjestelmistä: Alicante. Avattu vuonna 2003 ja kokonaispituus 98 km. Kaluston leveys 2,55m ja maksiminopeus 100km/h, joten se metrisen raiteen väitetystä alhaisesta  nopeudesta. Järjestelmän laajennus 12km rakenteilla.

----------


## vristo

Stadtbahn Bielefeldille toimitetaan vuosina 2011-2012, 16 uutta korkealattiaista, 240-paikkaista Stadtbahn-vaunua ja näiden kolmiosaisten yksiköiden strategiset mitat ovat: pituus 34 metriä ja leveys 2,65 metriä. Kuitenkin pysäkkikorokkeiden kohdalta vaunut ovat 2,3 metriä leveitä. moBiel GmbH:n kaupunkirataverkosto on aikanaan kehitetty kaupungin raitiotieverkostosta ja sen raideleveys 1000 millimetriä. Nykyään siellä liikennöidään useamman sukupuolen Stadtbahn M-tyypeillä (M8C, M8D ja MB4). 
Tilaukseen sisältyy 25 tällaista yksikköä lisää.

Vaunujen toimittaja on Vossloh Kiepe, joka on ehdolla myös Helsingin uusien raitiovaunujen toimittajaksi ja on siis edelleen kisassa mukana.

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/fore....php?5,4166878

Bielefeld: Neue Hochflur-Stadtbahnen mit Technik von Vossloh Kiepe

Stadtbahn Bielefeld

moBiel

----------


## teme

> Nykyään siellä liikennöidään useamman sukupuolen Stadtbahn M-tyypeillä (M8C, M8D ja MB4).


Puolet ratikoista kiukuttelee kerran kuussa  ja toinen puoli maksaa 20% enemmän ilman mitään ilmeistä syytä?

----------


## GM 5

> Puolet ratikoista kiukuttelee kerran kuussa  ja toinen puoli maksaa 20% enemmän ilman mitään ilmeistä syytä?


Erikoista, luulin M-vaunujen olevan jo melko luotettavia, sarjan ensimmäiset vaunut valmistettiin jo 70-luvulla. Mistä olet noista ongelmista kuullut? 

Se, että vaunut eivät vastaa odotuksia tai ongelmia kasaantuu normaalia enemmän ei kuitenkaan ole metristen raitiovaunujen tyyppiongelma. 

Graz:in ensimmäiset Cityrunner-vaunut olivat aluksi erittäin ongelmallisia, Wienin ULF oli pitkään ja on osittain edelleen harmaita hiuksia aiheuttava vaunu ja Nürnbergin uudet Variobahn:it (HUOM ei Variotram) eivät tahdo toimia kunnolla. Listaa 1435mm vaunujen ongelmista voi jatkaa vielä vaikka kuinka.

Bochumin (raideleveys: 1000mm) Variobahneista ei oikein kuule mitään pahaa sanottavan, vai onko jollain tarkempaa tietoa vaunujen luotettavuudesta? Innsbruckin uudet Flexity-Outlook vaunut ovat toimineet hyvin, samoin Tango:sta ei tahdo kuulua mitään pahaa. Zürichin Cobra oli aluksi ongelmavaunu, mutta ymmärtääkseni nykyään vaunuun ollaan erittäin tyytyväisiä.

----------


## Kaid

> Vaunujen toimittaja on Vossloh Kiepe, joka on ehdolla myös Helsingin uusien raitiovaunujen toimittajaksi ja on siis edelleen kisassa mukana.
> 
> http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/fore....php?5,4166878


Vosslohin Helsinkiä varten tarjoamat vaunut ovat Bielefeldin vaunujen tapaan VAMOS-perhettä, joten Helsingin tulevat vaunut saattavat tarjoukilpailun lopputuloksesta riippuen olla hyvinkin samantapaisia kuin Bielefeldin (matalalla lattialla, luontaisesti).

----------


## vristo

> Puolet ratikoista kiukuttelee kerran kuussa  ja toinen puoli maksaa 20% enemmän ilman mitään ilmeistä syytä?


Mikäs juttu tämä onkaan? Kerrotko tosiaankin hieman tarkemmin, että mitä ongelmia noissa M-vaunuissa on ollut? Ja lähteet sitten kans näkyviin, ok.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:28 ----------




> Nürnbergin uudet Variobahn:it (HUOM ei Variotram) eivät tahdo toimia kunnolla.


Stadlerin Variobahn ON Variotram, jota aiemmin valmisti siis ABB Henschel / Adtranz sekä Bombardier. Asiahan liittyi järjestelyihin noiden isojen kauppojen aikoihin, jolla haluttiin estää kartellien muodostuminen.

Helsingin Variotram(bahn)-toimitus löytyy vieläkin Stadlerin referenssilistasta (pdf).

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variobahn

www.stadlerrail.com

----------


## hylje

> Erikoista, luulin M-vaunujen olevan jo melko luotettavia, sarjan ensimmäiset vaunut valmistettiin jo 70-luvulla. Mistä olet noista ongelmista kuullut?





> Mikäs juttu tämä onkaan? Kerrotko tosiaankin hieman tarkemmin, että mitä ongelmia noissa M-vaunuissa on ollut? Ja lähteet sitten kans näkyviin, ok.


Kyse oli kevytmielisestä naljailusta sanavalintaan "sukupuoli" liittyen. Kirjoittaja teme yhdisti näin mielessään kaluston oletetut stereotypiat ihmissukupuolien stereotypioihin. Kyse ei ollut vakavasta viestistä, nyt saa siis nauraa.

----------


## vristo

> Kyse oli kevytmielisestä naljailusta sanavalintaan "sukupuoli" liittyen. Kirjoittaja teme yhdisti näin mielessään kaluston oletetut stereotypiat ihmissukupuolien stereotypioihin. Kyse ei ollut vakavasta viestistä, nyt saa siis nauraa.


No hitto!  :Smile:  Ei tosiaankaan sytyttänyt ensin noin "ämmä-vaunut". Joo, hiukan liian tiukkapipoista tämä keskustelu joskus, täytyy myöntää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei tosiaankaan sytyttänyt ensin noin "ämmä-vaunut".


Ei kun ihan itse puhuit eri *sukupuolen* ratikoista. Tarkoitit varmaankin sukupolven.

----------


## GM 5

> Stadlerin Variobahn ON Variotram, jota aiemmin valmisti siis ABB Henschel / Adtranz sekä Bombardier. Asiahan liittyi järjestelyihin noiden isojen kauppojen aikoihin, jolla haluttiin estää kartellien muodostuminen.


Tästä on olemassa erilaisia interpretaatioita. Olet oikeassa, että Variotram-perhe siirtyi monopolin (ei kartellin) estämiseksi Stadlerille. Stadler on kuitenkin sen jälkeen (onhan tapahtumasta jo mennyt yli kahdeksan vuotta) tehnyt moniakin muutoksia ja parantanut konstruktiota. 

Variotramilla oli melko huono imago, joten Stadler halusi selvästi vetää rajan vanhan ja uuden Vario-perheen välille, joten vaunun nimeksi annettiin Variobahn. Siinä olet oikeassa, että Variotram ja Variobahn ovat konstruktioltaan hyvin samanlaisia vaunuja, mutta niin on Combinokin.

Sori muuten, että minullakin meni tuo M-juttu vähän ohi..

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästä on olemassa erilaisia interpretaatioita. Olet oikeassa, että Variotram-perhe siirtyi monopolin (ei kartellin) estämiseksi Stadlerille. Stadler on kuitenkin sen jälkeen (onhan tapahtumasta jo mennyt yli kahdeksan vuotta) tehnyt moniakin muutoksia ja parantanut konstruktiota.


Variobahn oli Varion konseptin nimi ADTranzilla jo alun perin 1990-luvun alusta. Saksalaisessa kirjallisuudessa Helsinginkin Variotrameja kutsutaan Variobahneiksi. Variotram-nimitys johtunee siitä, että täällä Helsingissä ei olisi ymmärretty saksankielisestä nimitystä, ja Variotram on vain käännös englanniksi.

Stadler on korjannut alkuperäisen konstruktion virheitä ja teliä ja sen kiinnitystä koriin tuskin tunnistaa samaksi. Mutta konsepti on entisensä napamoottoreineen. Erot nykyisen Varion ja Helsingin vaunujen välillä ovat kuitenkin niin suuria, ettei Helsingin vaunuja voisi korjata esim. vaihtamalla niihin Stadlerin telit. Kiinnitykset ovat toiset.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Ei kun ihan itse puhuit eri *sukupuolen* ratikoista. Tarkoitit varmaankin sukupolven.


Huh! Tuokin jäi huomaamatta.  :Smile: 

Mutta palatakseni itse asiaan, Bielefeldin uusi, leveämpi kalusto osoittaa, että 2,65 metriä leveitä vaunuja voidaan tehdä 1000 milliselle raidevälille. Voisiko olla mallina myös Jokerin vaunuille?

----------


## ultrix

> Menee hieman asian sivusta, mutta menköön.
> 
> Turun asukkaana (turkulaista meikäläisestä ei taida saada ja se taitaa olla hyvä niin, suom. huom.) lueskelin sitäkin PDF:ää. Muistaakseni siinä oli -/0/+ -taulukko kolmesta raideleveydestä eri tekijöiden suhteen, ja 1000 mm:n ainoa plussa oli mahdollinen kaluston vuokraaminen ristiin Helsingin kanssa poikkeustilanteissa.


1000 mm raideleveyden yksi etu Turussa olisi mahdollisuus integroida mahdollinen joenvarren museoraitiotie pikaraitiotiehen, jolloin vanhoilla keltsuilla pääsisi aina Varissuolle asti.  :Cool:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta palatakseni itse asiaan, Bielefeldin uusi, leveämpi kalusto osoittaa, että 2,65 metriä leveitä vaunuja voidaan tehdä 1000 milliselle raidevälille. Voisiko olla mallina myös Jokerin vaunuille?


Onhan tuo todettu täällä jo moneen kertaan, ainakin Japani on ollut esimerkkinä (miksei Trondheimkin...).

Jos jokerivaunut ovat huomattavasti leveämpiä kuin kantakaupunkivaunut, niin sitten täytyy erikseen mieittiä, miten yhdysraide Koskelan (?) varikolle toteutetaan. Kantakaupungin pysäkkien ohihan ei jokerivaunut mahtuisi. Mutta jos asiaa selvitetään ja todetaan, että 2,65 m vaununleveys on palvelun kannalta selkeästi ja huomattavasti parempi kuin 2,4 m niin silloin kyllä nuo yhdysratahaasteet ovat ratkaistavissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Riippumatta siitä, mihin raideleveyteen tai vaununleveyteen Jokerilla ikinä päädytäänkin, Trondheimin vaunut ovat korkeita vaunuja siinä missä meidän Nr-vaunut. Bielefeldissä on korkeat laiturit, samoin lattiakorkeus vaunuilla. Nämä kaksi eivät voine olla suoria esikuvia Jokerille. Tästä huolimatta Jokerille voinee kehittää 2650 mm leveän vaunun raideleveyden ollessa 1000 mm. Eri asia on, onko tällainen järkevää.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Miten olisi uusi megakiinteistönjalostushanke Huopalahden juna-aseman sekä Vihdintien ja junaradan väliselle alueelle (ratojen päälle, viereen ja lomaan): ostari, asuin- ja toimistotorneja sekä raitiotievarikko. Näin voitaisiin valita vapaammin Jokerin raideleveys.  :Very Happy: 

Itse tunnen selittämätöntä viehtymistä normaalileveyteen.  :Very Happy:  Ainakin saataisiin helpommin tänne koeajoon uutuuksia ja vanhuuksia. Myöhemmin voisi 10:n muuttaa samaiselle raideleveydelle ja jatkaa ko. varikolle.

----------


## hmikko

> 1000 mm raideleveyden yksi etu Turussa olisi mahdollisuus integroida mahdollinen joenvarren museoraitiotie pikaraitiotiehen, jolloin vanhoilla keltsuilla pääsisi aina Varissuolle asti.


Tuo itse asiassa kävi mielessä ja täältä (siis Turusta, tästä foorumista en tiedä) varmasti löytyy joku kylähullu asiaa aivan vakavissaan lobbaamaan. 




> Itse tunnen selittämätöntä viehtymistä normaalileveyteen.  Ainakin saataisiin helpommin tänne koeajoon uutuuksia ja vanhuuksia. Myöhemmin voisi 10:n muuttaa samaiselle raideleveydelle ja jatkaa ko. varikolle.


No jos Turku perustaisi systeeminsä normaalileveydelle, niin kalustoa voisi käydä kahtelemassa täällä eikä tarvitsisi hämmennellä Helsingin soppaa enempää. Sitten pitäisi olla joku syy laittaa uuteen järjestelmään 'vanhuuksia', ja siinä kohtaa voipi Turun kuntatalous osoittautua vahvuudeksi.

----------


## antti

eikös jokerin raideleveydeksi voisi määritellä saman kuin metrolla / VR:llä, syystä että jokerilinja ei liity nykyiseen raitiovaunuverkostoon mitenkään ja metroon voisi vaikka suunnitella ruuhkalinjoja Matinkylä - jokerireitti - Itäkeskus tai Herttoniemeen, mistä sitten jatke sinne uuteen Laajasalon lähiöön, niin säästyisi viherpiipertäjien mieliksi raitsikkasilloilta. Mutta onko jokerilinja oikeasti raideliikenteen väärtti, kun muutama ruuhkavuoro on ylitäysi ja muun ajan päivää nykyisten bussienkin kapasiteetti riittää mainiosti.

----------


## GM 5

> Itse tunnen selittämätöntä viehtymistä normaalileveyteen.  Ainakin saataisiin helpommin tänne koeajoon uutuuksia ja vanhuuksia.


Kuinka niin? En usko, että 1435mm-vaunuja olisi helpommin saatavilla. Metrisiä vaunuja löytyy Euroopasta todella monia. Onhan niitä vaunumalleja, joita saa vain normaaliraidelveydelle (esim ULF Wienissä), mutta on myös olemassa vaunutyyppejä, joista on olemassa vain metrin raidelveydelle (esim Cobra Zürichissä).

Innsbruckissa (1000mm) tulee pian olemaan hyvinkin paljon ylimääräisiä Flexity-Outlook- vaunuja. Todella kunnianhimoiset laajennusprojektit ovat yli vuoden myöhässä ja lisää myöhästymisiä näyttäisi tulevan, mutta tarvittavat vaunut on tilattu ja niitä saapuu Innsbruckiin noin kahden viikon välein. Yksi vaunu oli jo lainassa Gmundenissa ja Gmunden-Vorchdorf rautatiellä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> eikös jokerin raideleveydeksi voisi määritellä saman kuin metrolla / VR:llä, syystä että jokerilinja ei liity nykyiseen raitiovaunuverkostoon mitenkään


Ja haluat sitten samalla täysin myös hukata mahdollisuuden, että se ikinä liittyisi? Miksi raideleveys pitäisi määritellä 1524 mm:ksi, kun on täysin varmaa, että metroon ja lähijuniin Jokeria ei ikinä tulla integroimaan.




> tai Herttoniemeen, mistä sitten jatke sinne uuteen Laajasalon lähiöön, niin säästyisi viherpiipertäjien mieliksi raitsikkasilloilta.


Laajasalon ratikan korvaamisesta metrohaaralla Herttoniemessä on puhuttu (ja selitetty, miksei se ole käypä vaihtoehto) ihan yllin kyllin Laajasalon ketjussa. Tähän aiheeseen se ei mitenkään liity.




> Mutta onko jokerilinja oikeasti raideliikenteen väärtti, kun muutama ruuhkavuoro on ylitäysi ja muun ajan päivää nykyisten bussienkin kapasiteetti riittää mainiosti.


Jokerin vuoroväli nykyisellään ei ole aikataulun mukainen 5 minuuttia, vaan satunnainen 2-10 minuuttia. Jokerilla näkyy selkeästi se, ettei muun liikenteen seassa kulkeva bussiliikenne pysty noin pitkällä ja tiheällä linjalla laadukkaaseen palvelutasoon. Ainoa tapa on siis rakentaa paremmin liikenteestä erillään kulkeva väylä. Ja sellaista ei kannata busseille rakentaa, koska raitiovaunulla saadaan merkittävä palvelutasohyöty ja taloudellinen hyöty.

Mutta tämäkään ei liity Jokerin raideleveyteen mitenkään.

----------


## GM 5

> Variobahn oli Varion konseptin nimi ADTranzilla jo alun perin 1990-luvun alusta. Saksalaisessa kirjallisuudessa Helsinginkin Variotrameja kutsutaan Variobahneiksi. Variotram-nimitys johtunee siitä, että täällä Helsingissä ei olisi ymmärretty saksankielisestä nimitystä, ja Variotram on vain käännös englanniksi.


Niin, kuten kirjoitin aiheesta on monia variaatioita myös täällä Saksassa. Muistaakseni Straßenbahn-Nahverkehr Magazin kirjoitti aiheesta joskus vuosia sitten ja spekuloi Stadlerin tahallaan välttävän nimitystä Variotram sen huonon imagon vuoksi. Jopa Stadlerin englanninkielisellä kotisivulla puhutaan Variobahnista eikä Variotramista. Toisaalta pdf-referenssilistassa käytetään taas nimeä Variotram. Ainakaan Saksassa ei olla johdonmukaisesti pidetty näitä kahta erillään. Loppujen lopuksi sillä ei ole väliä, sillä jo kuten kirjoitit, konstruktiota on muutettu voimakkaasti.




> Stadler on korjannut alkuperäisen konstruktion virheitä ja teliä ja sen kiinnitystä koriin tuskin tunnistaa samaksi. Mutta konsepti on entisensä napamoottoreineen. Erot nykyisen Varion ja Helsingin vaunujen välillä ovat kuitenkin niin suuria, ettei Helsingin vaunuja voisi korjata esim. vaihtamalla niihin Stadlerin telit. Kiinnitykset ovat toiset.


Aivan, joten Variobahn-raitiovaunuperheen sopimattomuudesta metrin raidelveydelle ei voi perustella vain sillä, että vuosia sitten yksi sarja meni pahasti pieleen. Sopivuudesta Helsingin haastavalle verkolle (ja erityisesti sen huonolle kunnolle) voi tietysti kiistellä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistaakseni Straßenbahn-Nahverkehr Magazin kirjoitti aiheesta joskus vuosia sitten ja spekuloi Stadlerin tahallaan välttävän nimitystä Variotram sen huonon imagon vuoksi.


Se onkin minusta viisas veto Stadlerilta. Eli tehdä eroa Variotramin ja Variobahnin välille. Vaikka kyse on samoista vaunuista, mittavia ongelmia on ollut vain Helsingissä. Imagon puolesta Helsinki on helppo erotta normaaleista Variobahneista siksi, että muualla on käytössä ADTranzin muotoilema keula, täällä suomalainen muotoilu (joka on mennen tullen tyylikkäämpi). Keulalla ja nimellähän ei ole mitään tekemistä vaunujen kestämisen kanssa, ainoastaan sillä, että Helsingissä Variobahn-raitiovaunut ovat huonoimmalla mahdollisella radalla. Hesan vaunujen väliosat ovat myös hyvin lyhyet, mikä myös saattaa vaikuttaa asiaan. Pitkä väliosa joustaa hieman toisin kuin lyhyt.




> Aivan, joten Variobahn-raitiovaunuperheen sopimattomuudesta metrin raidelveydelle ei voi perustella vain sillä, että vuosia sitten yksi sarja meni pahasti pieleen. Sopivuudesta Helsingin haastavalle verkolle (ja erityisesti sen huonolle kunnolle) voi tietysti kiistellä.


Tapaus Helsinki ei todellakaan kerro mitään soveltuvuudesta metrille tai ei. Variolle vaan voi sanoa sattuneen huonon tuurin siinä, että tänne ostettiin juuri Variot kehnolle radalle. Jos olisi ostettu Combinot ja Flexityt, tulos olisi ollut täsmälleen sama. Combinot hajosivat muualla raideleveydestä riippumatta, koska kyse on moninivelvaunun peruskonseptin ongelmista. Ja niiden ongelmien ainoa ratkaisu on käyttää muunlaisia vaunuja, minkä vuoksi Siemens suunnitteli Combino Plussan Budapestiin.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:52 ----------




> Mutta palatakseni itse asiaan, Bielefeldin uusi, leveämpi kalusto osoittaa, että 2,65 metriä leveitä vaunuja voidaan tehdä 1000 milliselle raidevälille. Voisiko olla mallina myös Jokerin vaunuille?


Sori Vristo, älä ota lyödyn lyömisenä, vaan pakkohan tämä lapsus on korjata.

1000 millin raide*välille* ei todellakaan sovellu 2,65 m leveät vaunut. Raiteet kun sijaitsevat normaaliraide*leveydellä* lomittain, joten vaunut eivät voi kohdata näin lähekkäin olevalla kaksoisraiteella.

Kiskojen välinen etäisyys siis on raide*leveys* ja raiteiden keskiviivojen välinen etäisyys on raide*väli*. Autotekniikassa raideleveyttä nimitetään raideväliksi. Joku puupää ei joskus ole ymmärtänyt mitä ovat raiteet ja kiskot ja on ottanut autotekniikkaan käyttöön väärän sanan.

Mutta voin lohduttaa, että olen törmännyt tähän samaan virheeseen huomattavasti vakavammissakin yhteyksissä.

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Kuinka niin? En usko, että 1435mm-vaunuja olisi helpommin saatavilla.


Ihan vain sillä, että ajattelin eniten käytetylle raideleveydelle olevan tarjolla eniten kalustoa. Vakavasti kirjoittaen, kyllä minäkin pidän 1000 mm:n raideleveyttä järkevimpänä valintana Jokerille ellei ennen päätöksen tekemistä saataisi aikaan vakavastiotettavaa stragiaa joukkoliikenteemme kokonaisvaltaiseksi kehittämiseksi, jossa esim. nykyiset raitiolinjat muuttuisivat niin paljon, että suurin osa kiskotuksista jouduttaisiin reitittämään uudelleen ja linjasto ylipäätään laajentuisi nykyisestään moninkertaiseksi. Tällöin nykyinen kalusto ja hankinnassa oleva kalusto voitaisiin ajaa loppuun viimeisinä remonttiin menevillä linjoilla.

Tärkeimmät argumentit leveämmän raideleveyden valinnalle olisivat mielestäni matkustusmukavuus ja palvelutason nosto eli matala lattia koko pituudelta ja tilavammat kulkukäytävät telien kohdalla, jolloin saadaan enemmän tilaa penkeille, seisomapaikoille, taittoistuimille ja lastenvaunu-, pyörätuoli- ja pyöräpaikoille. Varmaankin kokemukseni Saksan matalista ja leveistä ratikoista ovat syynä positiivisiin tuntemuksiini leveätä raidetta kohtaan. 

Tunteet olivat pinnassa sillä viime viikko vierähti tutustuen Pohjois-Saksaan, jossa en aiemmin ollut käynyt. Raitiovaunuilla matkustelu jäi tosin tällä kertaa valitettavasti lyhyeen pyrähdykseen kun piti ehtiä rautatieasemalle. Muuten tuli käytettyä S-bahnia ja perinteisiä junia sähköllä ja dieselillä. S-bahnin junat ovat kuitenkin aika lähellä sikäläisiä leveäraiteisia raitiovaunujunia.

----------


## vristo

> Sori Vristo, älä ota lyödyn lyömisenä, vaan pakkohan tämä lapsus on korjata.
> 
> 1000 millin raide*välille* ei todellakaan sovellu 2,65 m leveät vaunut. Raiteet kun sijaitsevat normaaliraide*leveydellä* lomittain, joten vaunut eivät voi kohdata näin lähekkäin olevalla kaksoisraiteella.
> 
> Kiskojen välinen etäisyys siis on raide*leveys* ja raiteiden keskiviivojen välinen etäisyys on raide*väli*. Autotekniikassa raideleveyttä nimitetään raideväliksi. Joku puupää ei joskus ole ymmärtänyt mitä ovat raiteet ja kiskot ja on ottanut autotekniikkaan käyttöön väärän sanan.
> 
> Mutta voin lohduttaa, että olen törmännyt tähän samaan virheeseen huomattavasti vakavammissakin yhteyksissä.


No, kyllähän mä tuon tiesin, testasin vaan asiantuntijoiden valppautta. Jos katsot aiempia viestejäni niin siella termi on oikein. No, joo; selityksen makua  :Wink: . Pitäisi huolellisemmin tarkistaa kirjoittamansa viestit, ettei siellä puhuttaisi väärillä termeillä tai sukupuolista ratikkatyyppien yhteydessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> S-bahnin junat ovat kuitenkin aika lähellä sikäläisiä leveäraiteisia raitiovaunujunia.


Uteliaisuuttani kysyn tarkennuksena, tarkoitatko tässä S-Bahnilla todellakin rautateiden lähiliikennettä vai esimetroa (Light Railia) eli Stadtbahnia? Karlsruhe on tietenkin paikkakunta (ja alue), jossa nämä kaksi on sulautettu yhteen.

Muutama esimerkkikuva:
S-Bahn
Stadtbahn
Stadtbahn + S-Bahn TramTrain-periaatteella

Todettakoon, että S-Bahneilla on joillakin alueilla liikennöity myös veturivetoisella kalustolla. Kuvan juna voi olla jokin RB-luokitukseenkin kuuluva juna, en kuvattaessa ehtinyt tarkistaa.

Leveäraiteisella raitiovaunulla tarkoittanet normaaliraiteista ratikkaa, sillä yli 1435 mm:n raitioraiteita on Saksassa melko rajoitetusti (Dresden 1450 mm, Leipzig 1458 mm jne., tosin nämäkin ovat lähellä normaalia).

----------


## SD202

> Todettakoon, että S-Bahneilla on joillakin alueilla liikennöity myös veturivetoisella kalustolla. Kuvan juna voi olla jokin RB-luokitukseenkin kuuluva juna, en kuvattaessa ehtinyt tarkistaa.


On se S-Bahn. Noita ns. "X" -vaunuja ei käytetä kuin S-Bahn -junissa Ruhrin alueella sekä Nürnbergissä.




> Leveäraiteisella raitiovaunulla tarkoittanet normaaliraiteista ratikkaa, sillä yli 1435 mm:n raitioraiteita on Saksassa melko rajoitetusti (Dresden 1450 mm, Leipzig 1458 mm jne., tosin nämäkin ovat lähellä normaalia).


Ero on minimaalisen pieni, sillä käsittääkseni muinaisen DDR:n aikoihin kalustoa siirreltiin suurimpien kaupunkien (esim. Berliini, Dresden, Leipzig) välillä. Eikä eri raideleveyden (1435mm -  1450mm - 1458mm) kanssa kaiketi ollut ongelmia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> On se S-Bahn. Noita ns. "X" -vaunuja ei käytetä kuin S-Bahn -junissa Ruhrin alueella sekä Nürnbergissä.


Jos oikein pilkuntarkkoja ollaan, kuva ei ole maantieteellisesti Ruhrinkaan alueelta, vaan Düsseldorfin asemalta. Siellä toki liikkuu S-Bahn Rhein-Ruhrin junia, joiden verkosto kattaa laajat alueet Nordrhein-Westfalenin osavaltiossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ero on minimaalisen pieni, sillä käsittääkseni muinaisen DDR:n aikoihin kalustoa siirreltiin suurimpien kaupunkien (esim. Berliini, Dresden, Leipzig) välillä. Eikä eri raideleveyden (1435mm -  1450mm - 1458mm) kanssa kaiketi ollut ongelmia.


Näiden omituisten raideleveyksien historia on alun perin samassa raideleveydessä. Rakennusvirheiden vuoksi raideleveys vain on päässyt aikojen alussa venähtämään ja jossain vaiheessa on ollut pakko sitten päättää, korjataanko koko rata vai nimellismitta. Valinta on osunut nimellismittaan aikana, jolloin yhtenäisyys muiden kaupunkien kanssa on ollut merkityksetön.

Ja jos ollaan täsmällisiä, niin 1458 mahtuu vielä Helsingin toleranssiin kuluneesta ja vaurioituneesta raiteesta, joka saa olla 25 mm nimellisraidelevyttä leveämpi. Näin väljällä radalla ei kuitenkaan voi ajaa kuin pienillä nopeuksilla.

Lontoossakin on yksi metrolinja, jonka raideleveys on pienempi kuin 1435. Siitäkin tiedetään niin huonosti, että linjalle hankittiin joskus 1970-luvun paikkeilla uutta kalustoa 1435 mm:n pyöräkerroilla ja ihmeteltiin sitten, miten pyörät kuluvat niin nopeasti.

Ja jokainenhan tietää, ettei Suomen ja Venäjän rautateillä ole sama raideleveys. Suomessa on 1524 ja Venäjällä 1520 mm.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Myös Hongkongissa osa nykyisistä MTR-linjoista on raideleveydeltään 1435 milliä ja osa 1432 milliä, johtuen nykyisen metroverkon eri linjojen eri historiasta (kuuluivat aiemmin eri rautatieyhtiöihin).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTR

http://www.urbanrail.net/as/hong/hong-kong.htm

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Näiden omituisten raideleveyksien historia on alun perin samassa raideleveydessä. Rakennusvirheiden vuoksi raideleveys vain on päässyt aikojen alussa venähtämään ja jossain vaiheessa on ollut pakko sitten päättää, korjataanko koko rata vai nimellismitta.


Leipzigin osalta on näin. Leipzigin raitiotien historia saksaksi

Monissa tapauksissa kyseessä on toimilupakysymys. Eri syistä on haluttu estää läpikulkeva liikenne rautateille esimerkiksi kilpailusyistä tai häiritsevän tavaraliikenteen kieltämiseksi.
Osittain kapearaiteisia raitioteitä selittää sama tekijä.

----------


## hmikko

> ... ellei ennen päätöksen tekemistä saataisi aikaan vakavastiotettavaa stragiaa joukkoliikenteemme kokonaisvaltaiseksi kehittämiseksi, jossa esim. nykyiset raitiolinjat muuttuisivat niin paljon, että suurin osa kiskotuksista jouduttaisiin reitittämään uudelleen ja linjasto ylipäätään laajentuisi nykyisestään moninkertaiseksi.


Enpä tiedä, olisiko tuommoinen suunnitelma uudesta uljaasta maailmanjärjestyksestä hyvä juttu. Semmoisista tapaa seurata hyvin pitkää poliittista vääntöä joka pahimmillaan rampauttaa osan 'uljaudesta'. Metro käynee esimerkistä. Mieleen tulee myös tanskalaisen kaupunkisuunnittelijan Jan Gehlin kommentit. Hän on toistellut, että Kööpenhaminan nykyisiä kävelyalueita ei olisi mitenkään lähtötilanteessa 60-luvulla voinut saada kerralla poliittisesti läpi. Sen sijaan autoilta rauhoitettuja alueita ja pyöräteitä ehdotettiin ja toteutettiin pätkä kerrallaan, julistamatta sen suurempaa mullistusta. Muillakin aloilla (esim. ohjelmistot) monimutkaisia järjestelmiä kehitetään bottom-up tyyliin vastaamalla välittömiin osatarpeisiin ensin ja antamalla 'strategian' ilmaantua ikään kuin itsekseen.

Helsingin ratikkaverkkoon näyttäisi itse asiassa olevan tulossakin paloittain päätettyjä laajennuksia niin monta, että ne pakottanevat joihinkin uusiin järjestelyihin ydinkeskustassa. Ts. jos vuonna 2016 Jätkäsaaren, Hernesaaren, Ilmalan, Laajasalon ja ehkä jopa Jokerin raitiotiet ja näiden vaatimat järjestelyt ovat toiminnassa, niin aika uuteen tilanteeseen on päädytty, vaikka kukaan ei varsinaisesti olisi 'kokonaisvaltaista strategiaa' kuuluttanutkaan. Tuollaisesta tilanteesta eteenpäin katsoen asiat näyttäisivät varmasti erilaiselta eikä esikaupunkipikaratikat mitenkään utopistisilta.

----------


## GM 5

> Ihan vain sillä, että ajattelin eniten käytetylle raideleveydelle olevan tarjolla eniten kalustoa.


Se, että vaunuja on absoluuttisesti enemmän ei tarkoita vielä, että ne ovat vapaasti lainattavissa. Nykyään liikennöitsijät ovat hyvin tarkalleen laskenet vaunutarpeensa ja optimoineet sen mahdollisimman pieneksi, joten usein vaunuja ei valitettavasti voi lainata. Raideleveys ei ole ainoa rajaava tekijä. Korin leveys varioi myös voimakkaasti mikä tuo omat ongelmansa. Lisäksi monet vaunut ovat vielä Cross-Boarder-Leasing- sopimuksen alaisuudessa ja se hankaloittaa asiaa huomattavasti.

Vaunujen lainaaminen raideleveydestä riippumatta on helpointa silloin, jos vaunut ovat valmistuneet etuajassa (esim ULF), verkon laajennus on myöhässä (esim Innsbruck) tai Valmistajalla itsellään on "näyttelyvaunu" (esim Siemensillä oli yksi oma Combino).




> ...esim. nykyiset raitiolinjat muuttuisivat niin paljon, että suurin osa kiskotuksista jouduttaisiin reitittämään uudelleen ja linjasto ylipäätään laajentuisi nykyisestään moninkertaiseksi. 
> 
> Tärkeimmät argumentit leveämmän raideleveyden valinnalle olisivat mielestäni matkustusmukavuus ja palvelutason nosto eli matala lattia koko pituudelta ja tilavammat kulkukäytävät telien kohdalla, jolloin saadaan enemmän tilaa penkeille, seisomapaikoille, taittoistuimille ja lastenvaunu-, pyörätuoli- ja pyöräpaikoille. Varmaankin kokemukseni Saksan matalista ja leveistä ratikoista ovat syynä positiivisiin tuntemuksiini leveätä raidetta kohtaan.


Normaaliraidelveys ei tarkoita automaattisesti matalaa lattiaa koko pituudelta. Osamatalia ja täysmatalia löytyy molempia metrin raideleveydelle ja normaaliraidelveydelle. Suosittelen Sveitsiä ja Itävaltaa (Linz), jos haluat kokea positiivista metrisistä tai kapeammista järjestelmistä. Hyvin tehty kaupunkiliikenteen raidejärjestelmä ei ole raidelveydestä kiinni, vaan monesta muusta tekijästä. 

Raidejokeri on siinä mielessä uusi järjestelmä, että se toivottavasti vastaa edes osittain nykyaikaista pikaraitiovaunulinjaa. Silti potentiaalista yhteensopivuutta nykyiseen raitiovaunuverkkoon ei pidä tehdä mahdottomaksi. Miksi rakentaa nykyisen verkon rinnalle toinen täysin yhteensopimaton? Se vasta olisi rahan haaskausta.

Nykyisen verkon uudelleenrakentaminen normaaliraiteiseksi on astronomisen kallista puuhaa ja kestää ikuisuuden. Hyödyt ovat kustannuksiin verattuna olemattomat. Saksassa ei kovin monessa kaupungissa lähdetty muuttamaan raideleveyttä ja vielä harvempi vei prosessin loppuun. Ruhrin aluella projekti keskeytettiin vaikka se oli jo edennyt hyvin pitkälle. Kaksi raidelveyttä tulee näillä näkymin säilymään rinnakkain (paitsi esim Duisburg). Muistaakseni ainoastaan Stuttgart, Chemnitz ja Karlsruhe (Albtalbahn) ovat toisen maailmansodan jälkeen muuttaneet tai yhdenmukaistaneet raideleveydeksi 1435mm, vai oliko niitä lisää? Düsseldorfissa oli myös joskus 1000mm rataa mutta sen muuttaminen alkoi jo ennen toista maailmansotaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tyhmempi kuvittelisi, että mahdollisuudesta ajaa ratikoita Jokeri-linjalla koituisi aika lailla tuntuvasti enemmän etuja, tosin ilmeisesti Jokeri-junista tulisi väistämättä kapeampia. Onko kellään parempaa tietoa siitä, mihin suuntaan suunnittelu on menossa, jos mihinkään?


Mun ymmärtääkseni suunnitelma jonka olet saanut käsiisi oli vielä kolmisen vuotta sitten yksi vaihtoehto länsimetrolle, ns kombivaihtoehto joka tarkoitti sitä  että olisi rakennettu raskasmetron sijaan pikaraitiotie Ruoholahdesta Matinkylään ja samaan aikaan myös Jokeri-haara Leppävaaraan, ja molemmilla radoilla olisi liikennöity leveäraiteisilla raitiovaunuilla jotka pystyvät ajamaan sekä metrossa että maanpäällisellä pikaraititoellä, jonka pysäkeillä olisi korkeat laiturit, eli olisi käytännössä saksalaisen Stadtbahn konseptiin perustuva.

Vaikka tällä ratkaisulla olisi ollut etuna yhteensopivuus ja metro-osuuden osalta halvemmat rakentamiskustanukset, niin länsimetro päätettiin rakentaa perinteiseksi metroksi ja Jokerin toteutustapa on vielä kokonaan avoin, ja tulee luultavasti olemaan huomattavasti raitiotiemäisempi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Nykyisen verkon uudelleenrakentaminen normaaliraiteiseksi on astronomisen kallista puuhaa ja kestää ikuisuuden. Hyödyt ovat kustannuksiin verattuna olemattomat. Saksassa ei kovin monessa kaupungissa lähdetty muuttamaan raideleveyttä ja vielä harvempi vei prosessin loppuun. Ruhrin aluella projekti keskeytettiin vaikka se oli jo edennyt hyvin pitkälle. Kaksi raidelveyttä tulee näillä näkymin säilymään rinnakkain (paitsi esim Duisburg). Muistaakseni ainoastaan Stuttgart, Chemnitz ja Karlsruhe (Albtalbahn) ovat toisen maailmansodan jälkeen muuttaneet tai yhdenmukaistaneet raideleveydeksi 1435mm, vai oliko niitä lisää? Düsseldorfissa oli myös joskus 1000mm rataa mutta sen muuttaminen alkoi jo ennen toista maailmansotaa.


Krakovassa myös on 900 mm raitiotiet uudistettu 1435 mm leveydelle. Ensimmäiset normaaliraiteiset linjat tosin avattiin jo 1918 ja remontin viimeisteli toisen maailmansodan kaupunkisuunnittelulle antama pikku impulssi. 1945 alkaen siellä on vain normaaliraiteisia linjoja.

----------


## hmikko

> Mun ymmärtääkseni suunnitelma jonka olet saanut käsiisi oli vielä kolmisen vuotta sitten yksi vaihtoehto länsimetrolle, ns kombivaihtoehto joka tarkoitti sitä  että olisi rakennettu raskasmetron sijaan pikaraitiotie Ruoholahdesta Matinkylään ja samaan aikaan myös Jokeri-haara Leppävaaraan, ja molemmilla radoilla olisi liikennöity leveäraiteisilla raitiovaunuilla jotka pystyvät ajamaan sekä metrossa että maanpäällisellä pikaraititoellä, jonka pysäkeillä olisi korkeat laiturit, eli olisi käytännössä saksalaisen Stadtbahn konseptiin perustuva.


 
Paperissa sanotaan seuraavaa:

"This would mean that metro and light rail would operate jointly from Vuosaari to Itakeskus in the East on the already existing metro line and from Tapiola to Matinkylä in the West. Between Itakeskus and Tapiola the two systems would use different routes with infrastructure solely for the respective operating mode. From Matinkylä a line solely for the light rail system would then continue to Soukka."

Eli ei Ruoholahdesta, vaan Tapiolasta alkaen, ja lisäksi yhdistelmärataa tulisi myös metron itäpäähän. Leppävaaraa ei ole mainittu. Suositukset eritasoasemineen vaikuttivat minusta siltä, että samalla rahalla voisi yksinkertaisesti jatkaa Jokeria pinnalla Matinkylään ja Vuosaareen.

Raportti näköjään suosittaa selkein sanoin, että yhdistelmäkäyttöä ei pitäisi yrittää täysin automaattisessa järjestelmässä, sillä automaatin lisääminen Jokerin vaunuihin maksaisi arviolta 500 000 e per yksikkö (arvioitu vuonna 2004) ja kuljettajan ohjaamien Jokeri-junien tuominen täysautomaattiohjauksella toimivaan systeemin aiheuttaa todennäköisesti häiriöitä automaattiajoon. Vastaavasta virityksestä ei ollut raporttia tehtäessä kokemusta missään maailmassa. Nürnbergissä oli vissiin vireillä joku vähän vähemmän kunnianhimoinen yhdistelmä, liekö tuo toteutunut tähän päivään mennessä? Paperissa muuten lukee, että täysautomaattiin vaihtaminen kannattaa vain silloin, jos vaunukalusto on muutenkin uusittava. Tämä ei taida olla Helsingissä asiain laita, vai pistetäänkö kaikki nykyiset vaunut pois automaatin tieltä?

----------


## Albert

> Nürnbergissä oli vissiin vireillä joku vähän vähemmän kunnianhimoinen yhdistelmä, liekö tuo toteutunut tähän päivään mennessä?


U3 (toistaiseksi 6 km) on automaattilinja, jolla on yhteistä rataa U2:n kanssa reilut 3 km. U2 (13 km) *ei ole* vielä automaattilinja.

----------


## SD202

> Jos oikein pilkuntarkkoja ollaan, kuva ei ole maantieteellisesti Ruhrinkaan alueelta, vaan Düsseldorfin asemalta. Siellä toki liikkuu S-Bahn Rhein-Ruhrin junia, joiden verkosto kattaa laajat alueet Nordrhein-Westfalenin osavaltiossa.


Heh, no joo. Meneehän noita X-vaunullisia työntöjunia jopa Kölniin saakka. Menepä sanomaan kölniläiselle "Mitä ruhrilainen?", niin taitaa saada nenänsä kipeäksi.  :Wink: 
Tuolla ilmansuunnallahan on kaksi tariffialuetta: pohjoisempi "Rhein-Ruhr" ja Köln-keskeinen "Ruhr-Sieg". Junalinjojen suhteen nuo kaksi tariffialuetta ovat kyllä linjanumeroinniltaankin nivoutuneet yhteen.

Niin muuten maailma muuttuu: tuskinpa LEW Hennigsdorfin veturitehtaan työntekijät aavistivat 1980-luvun lopun DDR:ssä, että heidän valmistamansa BR143 -veturit (silloisessa DDR:ssä sarja 243, tunnetaan nykyään myös nimellä "Schienentrabi" eli "Kiskotrabant") kuljettaisivat jonain päivänä työn sankareita Ruhrin alueella. :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Paperissa muuten lukee, että täysautomaattiin vaihtaminen kannattaa vain silloin, jos vaunukalusto on muutenkin uusittava. Tämä ei taida olla Helsingissä asiain laita, vai pistetäänkö kaikki nykyiset vaunut pois automaatin tieltä?


Hyväntahtoisesti asian voi ymmärtää niin, että nykyisten junien automaattiajo vain päivitetään uudeksi. Olihan alkuperäinen ajatus jo 1970-luvulla, että meillä on kuljettajaton metro. Silloin vaan valtuusto ei asiaa hyväksynyt, eikä kysymys ollut rahasta. Järjestelmä kun oli hankittu jo.

Tosiasiassa tuolla 1970-luvun teknologisella valmiudella ei ole mitään arvoa nykyisten junien muuttamiseksi kuljettajattomaan ajoon. Puolet junien ohauselektroniikasta menee uusiksi, ja tulemme näkemään haasteellista sovittelua siitä, kuka on vastuussa ongelmista. Siemensin mielestä ongelmat ovat vanhassa Strömberigin osuudessa ja HKL:n mielestä uudessa Siemensin osuudessa.

Karlsruhen pojat ovat raportissaan varmasti oikeassa. Teknisesti uuden kaluston hankintaa vastaava tilanne olisi, jos M100- ja M200-junien (huom: on selvittävä kahden erilaisen junasarjan muuttamisesta) koko elektroniikka uusittaisiin. Sellainen on kuitenkin niin kallista, ettei sitä yleensä kannata tehdä. Tosin on sitäkin tehty. Ainakin Prahassa on kontaktorikäyttöjä muutettu tyristorikäytöiksi ratikoissa. Mutta se on vähän eri asia. M100- ja M200-junien ohjausjärjestelmässä kun ei ole mitään vikaa, minkä vuoksi niiden uusiminen olisi perusteltua kuten kontaktorikäytöissä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paperissa sanotaan seuraavaa:
> 
> "This would mean that metro and light rail would operate jointly from Vuosaari to Itakeskus in the East on the already existing metro line and from Tapiola to Matinkylä in the West. Between Itakeskus and Tapiola the two systems would use different routes with infrastructure solely for the respective operating mode. From Matinkylä a line solely for the light rail system would then continue to Soukka."


Puhutaanko nyt samasta raportista? Miltä vuodelta tuo sinun on, ja onko  se saksalaisten tekemä? Minä muistan vain sellaisen joka tehtiin Raide-YVA:n yhteydessä ja jossa jokin saksalanen konsulttitoimisto selvitteli kombin eli integroidun vaihtoehdon teknisiä edellytyksiä.

Tarkoittaako siis: 


> _"Between Itakeskus and Tapiola the two systems would use different routes with infrastructure solely for the respective operating mode"_


 että light rail-ratikka ajaisi Jokeria pitkin Itiksestä Tapiolaan ja metrojunat metrorataa pitkin, ja että reittien päissä olisivat mahdollisuus ajaa kummallakin kalustotyypillä? Sellaisesta vaihtoehdosta en ole kuullutkaan. Ei se sinänsä vaikuta hassummalta, mutta onko tässä vaihtoehdossa jokeri-ratikka matalalattiainen, niin että yhteiskäyttö-asemille rakennettaisiin erikseen laituriosuudet niitä varten?

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:06 ----------




> Karlsruhen pojat ovat raportissaan varmasti oikeassa. Teknisesti uuden kaluston hankintaa vastaava tilanne olisi, jos M100- ja M200-junien (huom: on selvittävä kahden erilaisen junasarjan muuttamisesta) koko elektroniikka uusittaisiin. Sellainen on kuitenkin niin kallista, ettei sitä yleensä kannata tehdä. Tosin on sitäkin tehty. Ainakin Prahassa on kontaktorikäyttöjä muutettu tyristorikäytöiksi ratikoissa. Mutta se on vähän eri asia. M100- ja M200-junien ohjausjärjestelmässä kun ei ole mitään vikaa, minkä vuoksi niiden uusiminen olisi perusteltua kuten kontaktorikäytöissä.


Tyhmä kysymys: 

Voisiko M100-sarjaiset vaunut jättää uudistuksen jälkeen "tyhmiksi" eli sellaisiksi että niissä ei olisi mitään ohjausautomatiikaa, ja että ne kulkevat aina yhteenkytkettynä M200- (tai hankittavan M300) sarjan rungon kanssa jossa automatiikka olisi? 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Puhutaanko nyt samasta raportista? Miltä vuodelta tuo sinun on, ja onko  se saksalaisten tekemä? Minä muistan vain sellaisen joka tehtiin Raide-YVA:n yhteydessä ja jossa jokin saksalanen konsulttitoimisto selvitteli kombin eli integroidun vaihtoehdon teknisiä edellytyksiä.


Linkki tarkoittamaani paperiin (PDF) on viestissäni tämän ketjun ensimmäisellä sivulla. Hae tekstinpätkää 'löytyihän linkki'.




> Tarkoittaako siis:  että light rail-ratikka ajaisi Jokeria pitkin Itiksestä Tapiolaan ja metrojunat metrorataa pitkin, ja että reittien päissä olisivat mahdollisuus ajaa kummallakin kalustotyypillä?


Juuri näin.





> Ei se sinänsä vaikuta hassummalta, mutta onko tässä vaihtoehdossa jokeri-ratikka matalalattiainen, niin että yhteiskäyttö-asemille rakennettaisiin erikseen laituriosuudet niitä varten?


Raportissa on käsitelty korkea- ja matalalattiaisia vaihtoehtoja erikseen, ja matala edellyttäisi noita laituriosuuksia. Raportti päätyy suosittamaan korkealattiaista, koska korkean lattian alle mahtuu virroitin metron kiskolle ja liikkuvat astinlaudat metron laituriin kiinni yltämiseksi. Korkea lattia tietty tarkoittaisi korkeita laitureita Jokerin koko pituudelta.

Länsimetron tämän hetken suunnitelmissa laiturit ovat niin lyhyitä, että niihin ei noita matalia osuuksia voisi edes laittaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Puhutaanko nyt samasta raportista? Miltä vuodelta tuo sinun on, ja onko  se saksalaisten tekemä? Minä muistan vain sellaisen joka tehtiin Raide-YVA:n yhteydessä ja jossa jokin saksalanen konsulttitoimisto selvitteli kombin eli integroidun vaihtoehdon teknisiä edellytyksiä.


Kyllä te varmasti puhutte samasta raportista, joka kyllä tehtiin jo ennen Yvaa (helmikuussa 2004, kun Yvan ohjelmakin valmistui vasta elokuussa 2004). Siinä nimenomaan tutkittiin kombiajon mahdollisuuksia Jokerin ja Itä+Länsimetron kanssa. Tuohon aikaanhan Espoon pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmat tukeutuivat voimakkaasti Jokeriin, ja niistä joko puuttui keskustayhteys tai se hoidettiin Tapiolaan päättyvällä metrolla. Tämä kombi oli vain laajennus siitä suunnitelmasta, ja sillä olisi ainakin periaatteessa saatu molempien suunnitelmien hyvät puolet, kun olisi saatu sekä laaja Espoon pikaraitiotieverkko että Länsimetro Matinkylään asti (kun Tapiolan metro olisi aiheuttanut paljon enemmän liityntävaihtoja ratikasta metroon).

Yvassa mukana ollut kombi olikin sitten ihan eri suunnitelma, eikä varsinaisesti liittynyt tuohon TTK:n selvitykseen. En sitten tiedä, kuinka paljon siinä tukeuduttiin tuon raportin teknisiin selvityksiin.

Raportti siis löytyy täältä: http://www.raideyva.fi/selvitys/selvitys.htm

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisiko M100-sarjaiset vaunut jättää uudistuksen jälkeen "tyhmiksi" eli sellaisiksi että niissä ei olisi mitään ohjausautomatiikaa, ja että ne kulkevat aina yhteenkytkettynä M200- (tai hankittavan M300) sarjan rungon kanssa jossa automatiikka olisi?


Periaatteessa tämä on mahdollista. Kuten olisi ollut tehdä M100- ja M200-junista yhteensopivat. Mutta oli halvempaa ja helpompaa olla sovittamatta 100- ja 200-sarjoja toisiinsa. Ja mitenkähän hoidettaisiin junien lyhentäminen, jos osa junista on vain liitevaunuja, jotka eivät sovellu kulkemaan yksittäin. Lisäksi joka tapauksessa enintään puolet junista voi olla liitevaunuja.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisiko M100-sarjaiset vaunut jättää uudistuksen jälkeen "tyhmiksi" eli sellaisiksi että niissä ei olisi mitään ohjausautomatiikaa, ja että ne kulkevat aina yhteenkytkettynä M200- (tai hankittavan M300) sarjan rungon kanssa jossa automatiikka olisi?


En tunne vaunujen elektroniikkaa, mutta veikkaukseni on, että muutostyöt, että M100-sarja saataisiin edes kytkettyä yhteen M200- tai M300-sarjan kanssa, ovat ihan yhtä kalliit ja työläät kuin kokonaan automatisointi. Varsinkin, kun jälkimmäisten ohjauselektroniikka luultavasti toimii täysin eri periaattein (M100:ssa tuskin on edes minkäänlaista väylätekniikkaa, mikä on nykyään standardi missä tahansa liikennevälineessä.) Tai jos M300-sarja pitäisi hankkia sellaisella ohjaustekniikalla, että se toimisi yhteen M100-sarjan kanssa, se luultavasti tulisi hyvin kalliiksi, koska pitäisi poiketa nykyisistä sarjatekniikoista.

----------


## hmikko

Kun nyt ilmeisesti HKL on jo kuopannut tuon metron ja Jokerin yhteisajon idean ja haluaa 1000 mm:n raiteet Jokerille, niin ehkä tuon vanhan raportin joutaa unohtaa. Millä lailla uutta rataa voisivat keskustan ratikat hyödyntää? Viikki tulee vissiin ensimmäisenä mieleen, kun siihen suuntaa rataa on jo pitkä pätkä ja jos Jokerilta on tarkoitus päästä nykyisille varikoille, niin rata tarvitaan joka tapauksessa. Jos Jokeri-junien väli on oikeasti 5 min, niin mitä niiden väliin mahtuu?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Nykyiset raitiotiet voidaan jatkaa Jokerille kuten aiemmin ketjussa on todettu:
- Munkkiniemestä Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan
- Munkkiniemestä ja Pikku-Huopalahdesta Leppävaaraan, Pitäjänmäelle ja Huopalahteen
- Käpylästä Maunulaan ja Oulunkylään
- Arabiasta Viikkiin ja Pihjalamäkeen

Raitioliikenteen käytännöllinen minimivuoroväli on 1-1,5 min, joten 5 min junien väliin mahtuu vielä 2-4 lisävuoroa.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos Jokeri-junien väli on oikeasti 5 min, niin mitä niiden väliin mahtuu?


Tämä viiden minuutin vuoroväli on aivan älytön idea. Jokerille on syytä hankkia kalustoa, jonka kapasiteetti mahdollistaa kymmenen minuutin vuorovälit. Näin ollen nykyinen hidasratikkaverkko voidaan kytkeä siihen vaikka kuinka monella tavalla, josta esimerkkejä mm. ylläolevassa viestissä.

----------


## hmikko

> Nykyiset raitiotiet voidaan jatkaa Jokerille kuten aiemmin ketjussa on todettu:


No kappas, tuo oli jo päässyt hautautumaan mielessä sukupuoliratikoiden ja muun alle. Anteeksi vaan. Karttaa katsellen nykyratikoiden ja Jokerin yhteiskäytön edut todella näyttävät olevan aivan eri kertaluokkaa kun metroradalla ajelu. Tosin nuo metroyhteiskäytöllä saavutettavat lähiöt jäävät ilman Jokeria, kun metron kanssa päällekkäinen pikaratikkarata lienee liikaa vaadittu.

Raidejokerin kustannuksiksi oli alustavassa suunnitelmassa arvioutu ~350 Me kalustoineen varikkoineen. Alkaa hieman heikottaa, kun ajattelee, että vaikka nuo kaikki mainitsemasi yhteydet rakennettaisiin, niin mahdollisesti silti ei päästäisi Länsimetron hintaan, vaikka nykyarviot Jokerista osoittautuisivat optimistisiksikin. Sitten on lisäksi metron automatisoimisen hintalappu, joka minusta näytti aika poskettomalta.

----------


## teme

Pahoittelut huonosti huumorista, puolustuksekseni tarjoan että ihan oikeasti mietin hetken onko olemassa naaras- ja urosratikoita vähän niin kuin naaras- ja urosliittimiä... Asiaan:




> No kappas, tuo oli jo päässyt hautautumaan mielessä sukupuoliratikoiden ja muun alle. Anteeksi vaan. Karttaa katsellen nykyratikoiden ja Jokerin yhteiskäytön edut todella näyttävät olevan aivan eri kertaluokkaa kun metroradalla ajelu. Tosin nuo metroyhteiskäytöllä saavutettavat lähiöt jäävät ilman Jokeria, kun metron kanssa päällekkäinen pikaratikkarata lienee liikaa vaadittu.


Raskasraiteen kanssa päällekkäinen kevytraide on minusta äkkiseltään oikein hyvä idea. Siis jos raskasraide on mallia R-juna, isot nopeat junat sekä pitkä asemaväli, niin sen kanssa risteilevä kevytraide toimii sekä liityntäliikenteenä että suorana yhteytenä. Matkustajat sitten vaihtavat tai menevä suoraan riippuen matkan pituudesta ja kohteesta. Metrossa tosin ongelma on se että ei ole kovin nopea, mutta kuitenkin:

Jos metron linjanopeus on 40km/h ja ratikan 17km/h, ja lisäksi vaihtosakoksi (kävely + odottelu + vaiva minuutteina) oletetaan 10 min, niin matkustaja vaihtaa ratikasta metroon jos matka on yli viisi kilometriä (5km metrolla 7,5min + 10min = 17,5min, ratikalla 17,6 min). Pikaratikan nopeudella 25km/h rajapituus on noin 12km (18 + 10 = 28 min, 12km / 25km/h = 29min).  Käytännössä ihmisten kävelynopeus, vaihdosta koettu vaiva, jne. vaihtelee yksilöllisesti, vaihtoehdoissa on se hyvä puoli että kukin löytää todennäköisemmin mieleisensä vaihtoehdon.

Toki tällaista voi pitää päällekkäisenä liikenteenä eli lisäkustannuksena, olisi esim. kustannuksiltaan edullisempaa päättää ratikka- ja bussilinjat Sörnäisiin jossa matkustajat vaihtaisivat metroon.  Se on kuitenkin parempaa palvelua, joka tarkoittaa lisää matkustajia eli lipputuloja ja vähemmän kallista autoliikennettä.

Esimerkiksi kutonen kannattaisi jatkaa Lauttasaaren vaikka sinne tehdään metro. Lauttasaaren metroasemalta Rautatientorille menisi kutosella ehkä vartti, mikä on suurinpiirtein saman verran aikaa kuin voi varata metroasemalla laskeutumiseen, odotteluun, matkaan, ja nousuun rautatientorilla. Hakaniemeen metro olisi jo selvästi nopeampi. Käytännössä se mitä välinettä kukin matkustaja käyttäisi olisi vähän makuasia, itse kuljin Alppiharjulta Ruoholahteen kasilla vaikka se on vähän metroa hitaampi ja niin moni muukin, toiset taas käyttää metroa jopa Sörnäinen Hakaniemi välillä, ja vielä jotkut vannoo 66:n nimeen... meitä on moneen junaan.

Toiseen suuntaan Jokerin yhdistettynä kutonen taas mielestäni olisi kilpailukykyinen Tapiolaan saakka. Ja korvaisi suuren määrän metron liityntäliikennettä.




> Raidejokerin kustannuksiksi oli alustavassa suunnitelmassa arvioutu ~350 Me kalustoineen varikkoineen. Alkaa hieman heikottaa, kun ajattelee, että vaikka nuo kaikki mainitsemasi yhteydet rakennettaisiin, niin mahdollisesti silti ei päästäisi Länsimetron hintaan, vaikka nykyarviot Jokerista osoittautuisivat optimistisiksikin. Sitten on lisäksi metron automatisoimisen hintalappu, joka minusta näytti aika poskettomalta.


Niinpä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Raidejokerin kustannuksiksi oli alustavassa suunnitelmassa arvioutu ~350 Me kalustoineen varikkoineen.


Huomaa kustannusten ilmoittamistavan ero verrattuna Kehärataan ja Länsimetroon joiden investointiin ei sisälly kalustoa ja varikkoa. Kalusto ja varikko ylipäätään kuuluvat liikennöintikuluihin, vaikka ne toki ovat investointi.

Raidejokerin kustannusarvio on arvioitu varman päälle aivan päinvastoin kuin Länsimetron ensi kustannusarviot. Helsingistähän tiedetään mm. linjan 9 ja Kampin raitiotiestä raitiotien uudisinvestoinnin hinta. Laadukkaampi raitiotie saattaa itse asiassa maksaa vähemmän kuin linja 9 - mm. sen vuoksi, että pölkkyrata voi olla betoniin valettua halvempi.

----------


## hylje

Aiheesta menee kyllä ohi ja kauas.

Ratikkaverkon jatke Lauttasaareen pitäisi suunnitella mahdollisimman monet bussit korvaavana. Olemassaolevia bussilinjoja korvaamalla uudet kustannukset pysyvät kurissa samalla kun kapasiteetti nousee: käyttäjäkunta on jo olemassa ja sillä on varaa kasvaa ilman välitöntä kasvua kustannuksissa. Liikenteen uusi kapasiteetti mahdollistaa uudisrakentamisen, joka tekee ratikan käyttäjäkunnasta vieläkin terveemmän. Ratikan ominaisuudet kuitenkin voivat mahdollistaa myös kokonaan uusia yhteyksiä, joita ei ole syytä unohtaa.

Itse jatkaisin ykköstä pohjoisessa Oulunkylään (yhteys Jokeri I) ja etelässä Lauttasaareen Vattuniemeen (65[A], ruuhkassa n. 5 vuoroa tunnissa) ja myöhemmin edelleen Oulunkylästä Paloheinään (yhteys Jokeri II) (66[A], ruuhkassa n. 5 vuoroa tunnissa). 

Kutonen Jätkästä sitten jatketaan Lauttasaareen Katajaharjuun korvaamaan linjan 20 jolla ruuhkassa n. 5 vuoroa tunnissa. Katajaharjusta lienee mahdollista jatkaa ratikkaa myös läpikulkukauhuisen Kaskisaaren läpi Lehtisaareen ja politiikan salliessa edelleen Otaniemeen josta Tapiolaan (Jokeri I). Jos Espoo on vielä läpitunkematon, Lehtisaaresta voidaan jatkaa Munkkiniemeen (4).

----------


## Max

> Ihan oikeasti mietin hetken onko olemassa naaras- ja urosratikoita.


Heh. Minä taas ihan oikeasti 3-6 v ikäisenä nimitin ratikoita ja sähköjunia naaraiksi tai uroksiksi virroittimen mallin mukaan  :Smile:  Nykyään Helsingissä ei taida enää "uroksia" ollakaan paitsi museokalustona... Silloin 70-luvun alussa taas "naaraat" olivat melkein nähtävyyksiä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Heh. Minä taas ihan oikeasti 3-6 v ikäisenä nimitin ratikoita ja sähköjunia naaraiksi tai uroksiksi virroittimen mallin mukaan  Nykyään Helsingissä ei taida enää "uroksia" ollakaan paitsi museokalustona...


Mikäli antaa myös raskaampien kiskovälineiden Kaivokadun pohjoispuolella esitellä avujaan, niin suhteellisen usein on nähtävillä Sr1-mallinen bifallinen tuotos. Käytännössä tosin tämän tuplaelimellisen (muttei kaksineuvoisen) toinen värkki on lepotilassa.

----------


## vristo

> Aiheesta menee kyllä ohi ja kauas.
> 
> Ratikkaverkon jatke Lauttasaareen pitäisi suunnitella mahdollisimman monet bussit korvaavana. Olemassaolevia bussilinjoja korvaamalla uudet kustannukset pysyvät kurissa samalla kun kapasiteetti nousee: käyttäjäkunta on jo olemassa ja sillä on varaa kasvaa ilman välitöntä kasvua kustannuksissa. Liikenteen uusi kapasiteetti mahdollistaa uudisrakentamisen, joka tekee ratikan käyttäjäkunnasta vieläkin terveemmän. Ratikan ominaisuudet kuitenkin voivat mahdollistaa myös kokonaan uusia yhteyksiä, joita ei ole syytä unohtaa.
> 
> Itse jatkaisin ykköstä pohjoisessa Oulunkylään (yhteys Jokeri I) ja etelässä Lauttasaareen Vattuniemeen (65[A], ruuhkassa n. 5 vuoroa tunnissa) ja myöhemmin edelleen Oulunkylästä Paloheinään (yhteys Jokeri II) (66[A], ruuhkassa n. 5 vuoroa tunnissa). 
> 
> Kutonen Jätkästä sitten jatketaan Lauttasaareen Katajaharjuun korvaamaan linjan 20 jolla ruuhkassa n. 5 vuoroa tunnissa. Katajaharjusta lienee mahdollista jatkaa ratikkaa myös läpikulkukauhuisen Kaskisaaren läpi Lehtisaareen ja politiikan salliessa edelleen Otaniemeen josta Tapiolaan (Jokeri I). Jos Espoo on vielä läpitunkematon, Lehtisaaresta voidaan jatkaa Munkkiniemeen (4).


Mutta mutta, kuten tiedämme: länsimetro. Sen myötä Larun bussilinjat muuttuvat melkoisesti ja kaksi linjaa Vattuniemestä sekä Katajaharjusta muuttuvat liityntalinjoiksi. Nykyisen suunnitelman mukaan yksi suora linja Vattuniemesta keskustaan säilyy ja itse näkisin sen parhaiten linjattavan Vattuniemestä Larun sekä Ruoholahden metroasemien kautta Hietalahteen ja edelleen Bulevardia Erottajalle. 

Lauttasaaren äänekäs ja vaikutusvaltainen "nimbyseura", Lauttasaari-Seura, on jo aikoja sitten ilmoittanut, ettei hyväksy saarelle muuta raideliikennetta kuin maanalaisen metron. Mutta toisaalta, mitäpä se ei vastustaisikaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 6:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:58 ----------




> kaksi linjaa Vattuniemestä sekä Katajaharjusta muuttuvat liityntälinjoiksi.


Tällä tarkoitin luonnollisesti, että yksi linja kummastakin (numeroiltaan esim. 20 ja 21). Se keskustaan kulkeva linja voisi olla loogisesti 21A (eli päälinjaa pidempää linjaa).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki tällaista voi pitää päällekkäisenä liikenteenä eli lisäkustannuksena, olisi esim. kustannuksiltaan edullisempaa päättää ratikka- ja bussilinjat Sörnäisiin jossa matkustajat vaihtaisivat metroon.  Se on kuitenkin parempaa palvelua, joka tarkoittaa lisää matkustajia eli lipputuloja ja vähemmän kallista autoliikennettä.


Juu, on päällekkäistä jos metron rinnalla kulkee ratikka. Mutta kun siinä kulkee bussi, se on liityntäliikennettä.

Tosiasiahan on, että jos halutaan palvella myös muu kaupunkirakenne kuin kävelyetäisyys metroasemalta, niin on pakko olla päällekkäistä liikennettä. Metrorata ilman asemaa kun ei hyödytä yhtään asukkaita tai työpaikkoja.

Helsingissä oiva esimerkki on Roihupelto. Koska Roihupelto on kiinni metroradassa, tulee Roihupellon bussilinja ehdottomasti päällekkäisenä lopettaa. Myös 550 pitää panna ajamaan jostain muualta, onhan sillä nyt täysin päällekkäinen palvelu metron kanssa. Ja Raide-Jokeri on päätettävä Lanternan pysäkille, jotta se ei ole metron kanssa päällekkäinen. Jos haluaa päästä Itäkeskukseen, voi aivan hyvin kävellä Siilitien metroasemalle ja jatkaa metrolla.  :Mad: 

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Lauttasaaren äänekäs ja vaikutusvaltainen "nimbyseura", Lauttasaari-Seura, on jo aikoja sitten ilmoittanut, ettei hyväksy saarelle muuta raideliikennetta kuin maanalaisen metron.


Olisi asiallista kun tällaisia väität, että ilmoittaisit lähteen.

On lisäksi koko lailla eri asia ottaa kantaa Raide-YVA:n erilaisiin virheellisesti suunniteltuihin vaihtoehtoihin, kuin ottaa kantaa siihen, että 20 ja 65A korvattaisiin suorilla raitiolinjoilla keskustaan.

20 ja 65A korvaus raitiotiellä on täysin mielekästä, vaikka Länsimetro toteutuisikin.

----------


## vristo

> Olisi asiallista kun tällaisia väität, että ilmoittaisit lähteen.


Lähdettä ei ole tietääkseni netissä, mutta oli kuulin sen Länsimetron tiedotustilaisuudessa Lauttasaaren yhteiskoululla (entinen kouluni) talvella 2008, jossa larulaisena olin toki paikalla. Asian kertojana oli vaikutusvaltainen lauttasaarelainen, joka oli myös Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen jäsen tuolloin (nimeä en muista).  Lisäksi lähes koko ikäni Saarella asuneena olen lähes koko elamäni seurannut metron tulemisen eri vaiheita siellä. Larulaisten vastustus metroakin kohtaan on ollut vuosikymmenien aikana kovaa, mutta siihen ollaan ilmeisestikin mukauduttu, että jossain vaiheessa se tulee kuitenkin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Eli kuulopuhetta.

----------


## vristo

> Eli kuulopuhetta.


No siinä mielessä, että olen itse sen muun satapäisen yleisön joukossa kuullut.

Jos katsot viestejäni taaksepäin, en ole itse missäänvaiheessa vastustanut mahdollisesti Lauttasaareen ulotettavaa raitiotietä. Enkä myöskään metroa.

Tässä metro-aiheista keskustelua Lauttasaari-seuran nettisivujen keskustelufoorumilla:
http://www.lauttasaari.fi/index.php?...d=2873&catid=1

----------


## jaywarp

> Eli kuulopuhetta.



Lisää kuulopuhetta Lauttasaarelaisen suusta,

Putki tuo vain pultsarit suoraan itä-helsingistä laruun, dösään pitää sentään aina ostaa lippu. 

Metrolla ja spåralla on tuossa mielessä sama ongelma. Voisikohan raideratkaisujen vastustusta lievittää siirtymällä avorahastukseen myös dösissä? Eli pultsarit ja muut pummit pääsisivät kulkemaan vapaasti kaikilla välineillä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lähdettä ei ole tietääkseni netissä, mutta...


...Lauttasaari-lehdessä tuo sama kanta on toistamiseen tullut esille. Pieni äänekäs vähemmistö pitää kovaa meteliä milloin mistäkin asiasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minun käsitykseni mukaan Lauttasaaressa ollaan hyvinkin pahoillaan metroaseman liityntäbussipysäkeistä. Ne muuttavat tyystin asuinkatujen luonteen. Lauttasaaren asemakaavaahan ei ole suunniteltu mitenkään linja-autoaseman kannalta. Eihän sellainen ole tarpeen parin kilometrin päässä Helsingin keskustasta, ja ihmisten pakottaminen metroon parin asemavälin vuoksi on pelkkää kiusantekoa. Pääseehän Sörnäisistäkin yhä ratikalla ja bussilla keskustaan, vaikka siellä metroasema onkin.

Metrosta ei olisi lauttasaarelaisille mitään haittaa, jos suorat yhteydet keskustaan pysyisivät. Olen keskustellut vuosien ajan lauttasaarelaisten kanssa, enkä ole saanut käsitystä, että he vastustaisivat sitä, että bussien sijasta suunnilleen samoja reittejä ajettaisiin raitiovaunuilla.

Voin hyvin kuvitella Vriston kuvaileman tilanteen jostain Lauttasaaren metroinfosta. Ne herättävät tunteita kolmesta syystä: Metron vuoksi pitää rakentaa Koivusaari ja täyttää merta, tulevat liityntäbussipysäkit haittoineen Larun keskustan asuntokaduille sekä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä hidastava ja haittaava pakkovaihto. Metro = raideliikenne = kirosana lauttasaarelaisille. Ja sitä asiaa pönkittää vielä se, että ratikka esitetään täällä hitaana ja kolisevana menneisyyden jäänteenä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Voin hyvin kuvitella Vriston kuvaileman tilanteen jostain Lauttasaaren metroinfosta.


Joo, siellä ei paljoa uskaltanut ääneen sanoa, sille porukalle, että "hyvä, että metro tulee Lauttasaareen". Olisi päässyt "kölin alle" Koivusaaren huvivenesatamassa tai jotain vastaavaa.

----------


## antti

Ehdotin tässä vajaa pari viikkoa sitten jokerin raideleveydeksi VR:n / metron raideleveyttä, mutta se tyrmättiin perusteella, että hukattaisiin mahdollisuus integroida nykyisiä raitsikkalinjoja jokeriin. Mutta kääntäen: jos jokerilinjalla olisi metrin leveys, niin silloinhan hukataan mahdollisuus integroimiseen metron tai junan kanssa. Sanottiin vielä, että on ihan varmaa, ettei jokeria ikinä tulla integroimaan metroon tai lähijuniin, kuka sen sitten on jo ehtinyt päättää sadan prosentin varmuudella? Matkustin taas alkuviikosta Tukholman tvärbanalla ja sillä saa ihan nautittavaa kyytiä. Että jos täällä on rahaa törsättäväksi asti, niin vastaava voisi olla täälläkin. Toinen ajatus olisi, että jos VR hoitaisi osin valmiita kiskoja myöten liikenteen Itikseen ja jossain Metsälän vaiheilla olisi yhdysrata jonnekin Ilmalan tienoille, niin saisi paikallisjunan esimerkiksi Itäkeskus - Leppävaara ja siitä loppumatka pätkäjokeribussilla Tapiolaan ja Westendinasemalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta kääntäen: jos jokerilinjalla olisi metrin leveys, niin silloinhan hukataan mahdollisuus integroimiseen metron tai junan kanssa.


Tälle asialle eli ratikoiden ajamiselle Helsingin seudun junaradoilla ei ole mahdollisuutta siksi, että ratojen kapasiteetti on jo käytetty paikallisjuniin. Jotta junaradoille voitaisiin mennä ratikoilla, tulisi rakentaa lisää raiteita. Ne raiteet voidaan tehdä yhtä hyvin metrin raideleveydellä ja sijoittaakin muualle kuin juuri pariin rautatieuraan.

Kaupunkiliikenteen ja junaliikenteen integroinnille ei ole ollut sijaa metronkaan kanssa. Niillä on sama raideleveys, mutta erilaiset laiturit, jotka sulkevat pois ristiin ajon ilman tupla-asemia ja tuplavirroitusta sekä tuplakulunvalvontaa. Jos taas junaratoja muutetaan metroradoiksi, kuten on ehdotettu, kyse ei ole integraatiosta, vaan yhteensopimattomien raiteiden sijoittamisesta vierekkäin. Ja toiseen suuntaan, paikallisjunakalusto ei mahdu metron radalle. Eikä radalla ole tilaakaan, sillä metron vuoroväli on jo nyt niin lyhyt, ettei sinne käytännössä sovi väliin merkittävää liikennettä.

Ainoa integraatiohyöty oli metroliikenteen alussa vaunujen toimittaminen rautateitse omilla pyörillään sekä siirrot sorvaukseen Pasilan konepajalle. Enää ei ole sitäkään hyötyä, kun M100-junat rahdattiin peruskorjaukseen Otanmäen vaunutehtaalle maanteitse ja ilman telejä.

Antero

----------


## MaZo

> Ainoa integraatiohyöty oli metroliikenteen alussa vaunujen toimittaminen rautateitse omilla pyörillään sekä siirrot sorvaukseen Pasilan konepajalle. Enää ei ole sitäkään hyötyä, kun M100-junat rahdattiin peruskorjaukseen Otanmäen vaunutehtaalle maanteitse ja ilman telejä.


Kyllä nähdäkseni edelleen on hyötyä siitä, että kiskot voidaan kuljettaa rautateitse perille asti ja käyttää lainavaunuja. Lisäksi voidaan lainata ratatyökoneita melko helposti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Integraatiomahdollisuuksien osalta kannattaa todeta, että raide-Jokeri on suunniteltu raitiotieksi jonka geometria ei vastaa rautatietä tai metroa. Sen vuoksi radalla ei voi ajaa metro- tai rautatievaunuilla jotka edellyttävät parempaa geometriaa.

Voidaan toki suunnitella metro- tai rautatiejokeri, mutta sitä ei voi toteuttaa samalle linjaukselle ja jo toteutetuista investoinneista suurta osaa ei voida käyttää.

Jos Jokeri halutaan integroida metroon tai rautateihin liikenteellisesti, se edellyttää duoraitiovaunuja jotka voivat liikennöidä metro- tai rautatieradalla. Samalla on kysyttävä, mitä hyötyjä tästä olisi? Kuten edellä on todettu, paikallisjunaratojen kapasiteetti on käytössä tai sille on tähdellisempää käyttöä pitkämatkaisempien junien lisäämiseen. Metron osalta kyseen tulisi lähinnä Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren ratojen hyödyntäminen.

Metriseen raitiotiehen integroiminen mahdollistaa seuraavat yhdistelmät, joissa Raide-Jokerin rataa voidaan osaksi hyödyntää osana linjaa.

- Munkkiniemestä Lehtisaaren ja Kuusisaaren kautta Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan
- Munkkiniemestä ja Pikku-Huopalahdesta Leppävaaraan, Pitäjänmäkeen ja Haagaan
- Käpylästä Maunulaan ja Oulunkylään
- Viikistä Arabiaan ja Pihlajamäkeen

Kyseeseen tulisi siis vähintäänkin 7-8 raitiotielinjan jatko Jokerille asti.

On vaikea kuvitella, että mikään muu hyöty ylittäisi tällaisista jatkeista saatavia hyötyjä.

Metro- ja rautatieintegraation kannattajien kannattaa esittää itse vastaavia visioitaan.

----------


## isomolle

> Olisiko tällainen ratkaisu mahdollinen?


Tuo on yksi vaihtoehto, vaan miten se toiminee Suomen talvioloissa muualla kuin tunneliasemilla.

Kun Frankfurtiin (am Main) rakennettiin ensimmäinen maanalainen rataosuus, sitä liikennöitiin myös tavallisilla raitiovaunuilla. Osaan vaunuista rakennettiin levike ovien alapuolelle. Levike sisälsi liikkuvat askelmat, joten vaunuihin oli helppo nousta myös normaaleilla kadunvarsipysäkeillä. Frankfurtissa tämä lisäke tunnettiin nimellä Blumenkasten, suomeksi kai lähinnä parvekelaatikko  :Biggrin:

----------


## GM 5

> Tuo on yksi vaihtoehto, vaan miten se toiminee Suomen talvioloissa muualla kuin tunneliasemilla.


Katso vastaukset 13 ja 14.




> Kun Frankfurtiin (am Main) rakennettiin ensimmäinen maanalainen rataosuus, sitä liikennöitiin myös tavallisilla raitiovaunuilla. Osaan vaunuista rakennettiin levike ovien alapuolelle. Levike sisälsi liikkuvat askelmat, joten vaunuihin oli helppo nousta myös normaaleilla kadunvarsipysäkeillä. Frankfurtissa tämä lisäke tunnettiin nimellä Blumenkasten, suomeksi kai lähinnä parvekelaatikko


Ne eivät ole mitenkään loistavia ratkaisuja. Kaikkialla, missä tuollaisiin ratkaisuihin sorruttiin yritetään saada kaikki pysäkit tarpeeksi korkeiksi, jotta liikkuvat askelmat saataisiin poistettua. Kukkalaatikotkin (Blumenkasten) olivat vain tarkoitettu väliaikaiseksi ratkaisuksi.

Sitäpaitsi: Miksi täällä esitellään erilaisia ratkaisuja MITEN jokeri-vaunut saataisiin sopimaan metron tai lähiliikenteen radoille ja pysäkeille mutta kukaan ei kerro MIKSI näin pitäisi tehdä. Mitä *hyötyä* siitä siis olisi?

----------


## antti

Aina vaan kummastuttaa, missä on päätetty, että jokerin mahdollisen raideversion optimiraideleveys on metri, vaikkei rautatieleveys maksa sen enempää ja pystyttäisiin tekemään paljon tilavammat kulkineet. Olen koematkustanut Tukholman tvärbanan muutaman kerran ja joka kerta havainnut sen liikkuvan ihan yhtä jyrkissä mutkissa sujuvasti kuten muutkin raitsikat. Mututuntemukseni on, että leveämmällä raitsikalla voisi ajaa nopeamminkin, mutta se on tosiaan vain omaa mutua. Tietysti voisi bussiversiotakin kehittää vaihtoehtona ( huomattavasti taloudellisempaa ). Omilla kaistoilla ym etuuksilla saisi täsmällisyyttä parannettua ja kapasiteettia pistämällä bussiin toisen kerroksen, teknillisesti edes  kaksikerroskaksinivelbussikaan ole vaikea.

----------


## GM 5

> Aina vaan kummastuttaa, missä on päätetty, että jokerin mahdollisen raideversion optimiraideleveys on metri...


Ei sitä olekaan missään "päätetty". Eihän jonkin raideleveyden optimaalisuus ole kiinni jonkun päätöksestä, vaan simppeli etujen, haittojen ja potentiaalien vertailu eri vaihtoehtojen kesken. 




> ...vaikkei rautatieleveys maksa sen enempää ja pystyttäisiin tekemään paljon tilavammat kulkineet.


Ei se rakennuskustannuksiltaan ole välttämättä kalliimpi mutta miksi rakentaa raidelinja, jota ei voi juuri ollenkaan verkostoida muuhun olemassaolevaan tai helposti rakennettavissa olevaan verkkoon? Samalla rahalla kun saisi merkittävän lisäyksen nykyisin olemassa olevaan verkkoon synergiaeffekteineen ja suurine potentiaaleineen. 

Sitäpaitsi miksi jotkut kuvittelevat, että kaupunkiliikenteessä leveämpi raideleveys tuo automaatisesti leveäämät vaunut? Asiahan siis ei ole näin. Vaunun leveyttä rajoittavat täysin muut seikat kuin raideleveys. Esim Grazissa ajellaan 2,2m leveillä vaunuilla raideleveyden ollessa 1435mm, uudet Variobahnit ovat 2,3m leveitä. Bielefeldin (1000mm raideleveys) uudet vaunut tulevat olemaan matkustamon kohdalla 2,65m leveitä.




> Olen koematkustanut Tukholman tvärbanan muutaman kerran ja joka kerta havainnut sen liikkuvan ihan yhtä jyrkissä mutkissa sujuvasti kuten muutkin raitsikat.


A32:n minimikaarresäde on muuten 25m, kyllä pienempääkin löytyy Helsingistä. Jokerin pienin kaarresäde tulee muistaakseni olemaan 30-35m. Kaarresäteellä ei myöskään ole tekemistä raideleveyden kanssa niillä suuruuksilla, missä kaupunkiliikenteessä liikutaan.




> Mututuntemukseni on, että leveämmällä raitsikalla voisi ajaa nopeamminkin, mutta se on tosiaan vain omaa mutua.


Mihin tuntemuksesi perustat? Oletko esimerkiksi koskaan käynyt Linzissä? Siellä ajetaan 900mm raideleveydellä aikamoista vauhtia. Itävallasta ja Sveitsistä löytyy erittäin monia esimerkkejä siitä, että kapealla radalla voi ajaa yli 80 km/h. Myös Saksasta löytyy hyviä esimerkkejä. 
Raideleveydellä ei ole mitään tekemistä nopeuden kanssa niissä suuruusluokissa, joissa kaupunkiliikenteessä liikutaan. Nopeuden rajoittaa radan kunto, kaarresäteet, eristys muusta liikenteestä (ei mitään halpaa sulkuviivaa jossa autojen peilit ulottuu raitiovaunun kylkeä raapimaan), liikenteessä käytetyt vaunut ja pysäkkiväli.




> Tietysti voisi bussiversiotakin kehittää vaihtoehtona ( huomattavasti taloudellisempaa ).


Miksi kehitetty bussiversio olisi mielestäsi taloudellisempi? Huomioi bussin pienempi kapasiteetti, suurempi henkilöstötarve, bussin lyhyempi käyttöikä, nousevat matkustajamäärät jotka pidentävät pysäkillä seisoskelua koska bussiin pitää edelleen nousta edestä ja raidekerroin.




> Omilla kaistoilla ym etuuksilla saisi täsmällisyyttä parannettua ja kapasiteettia pistämällä bussiin toisen kerroksen, teknillisesti edes  kaksikerroskaksinivelbussikaan ole vaikea.


Jos lisää vielä nykyisestäkin omia kaistoja, ei ole kovinkaan paljon kalliimpaa rakentaa niille kiskot heti päälle. 
Kaksikerroskaksinivelbussi kuulostaa melkoiselta seikkailulta. Onko olemassa kaksikerroksisia nivelbusseja? Mitähän sellainen maksaisi? 
Jokerilla tietääkseni matkustetaan usein lyhyitä matkoja (?), en tiedä olisiko lisäkerroksesta paljoakaan hyötyä kun matkustajat eivät koe sinne kiipeämistä kannattavana.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Aina vaan kummastuttaa, missä on päätetty, että jokerin mahdollisen raideversion optimiraideleveys on metri


Voisitko ystävällisesti kommentoida yllä esitettyjä metrin raideleveyden tuottamia integraatiohyötyjä, eli noin 6-8 raitiolinjan jatkamista Jokerille asti?




> vaikkei rautatieleveys maksa sen enempää ja pystyttäisiin tekemään paljon tilavammat kulkineet.


Rautatieleveys maksaa enemmän jos integraation hyödyt menetetään, yhteisosuuksille joudutaan rakentamaan kolmi- tai nelikiskoraiteet tai joudutaan hankkimaan enemmän kalustoa tai varikkoa.

Kuten edellinen kommentoija totesi, metrin raideleveyys mahdollistaa haluttaessa 2,65 m leveät vaunut.




> Mututuntemukseni on, että leveämmällä raitsikalla voisi ajaa nopeamminkin


Metrinen raideleveys ei vaikuta nopeuteen tai kiihtyvyyteen Jokerilla ajankohtaisilla huippunopeuksilla (60-80 km/h).

On eri asia, että Helsingissä käytetään kiihtyvyyttä paljon huonommin kuin esim. Freiburgissa (1000 mm), Linzissä (900 mm) tai Tukholman Tvärbanalla.

----------


## late-

> Raideleveydellä ei ole mitään tekemistä nopeuden kanssa niissä suuruusluokissa, joissa kaupunkiliikenteessä liikutaan.


Mahdolliset nopeudet kaupunkiliikenteessä ovat todellakin samoja. Sellainen ero kuitenkin löytyy, että nopeusalueella 50 - 80 km/h kapeampi raideleveys asettaa radan kunnossapidolle suurempia vaatimuksia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mahdolliset nopeudet kaupunkiliikenteessä ovat todellakin samoja. Sellainen ero kuitenkin löytyy, että nopeusalueella 50 - 80 km/h kapeampi raideleveys asettaa radan kunnossapidolle suurempia vaatimuksia.


Vaikka tämä seikka on varmaan ollut monella raitiotie-asiantuntijalla tiedossa jo kauan, niin ihmettelen miksi sitä ei ei ole noteerattu? Eli säästettäisiinkö, jos kerralla rakennettasiiin leveämmällä raideleveydellä, vaikka se tulisi vähän kalliimmaksi kertainvestointina, verrattuna kapeamman raideleveyden rataan jota joudutaan huoltamaan ja remontoimaan (luultavasti sekä raiteita että vaunuja) tiheämpään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Eiköhän aika paljon kerro se, että useimmat 1000 mm -> 1435 mm raideleveyden muutoshankkeet esimerkiksi Ruhrin seudulla on jo aikaa sitten pantu jäihin, vaikka seudulla on laajoja 1435 mm järjestelmiäkin. Kustannusero ei siis ole sellainen, että sillä olisi vaikutusta päätöksiin.

Kannattaa myös ihan aikuisten oikeasti hahmottaa, että Raide-Jokerilla 1000 mm raideleveydellä on useita hyvin merkittäviä hyötyjä:
- 6-8 raitiolinjan jatkaminen Raide-Jokerille asti
- Samojen varikkojen hyväksikäyttö, jolloin varsinkin kalliita laitteistoja tarvitaan vain yhdet
- Mahdollisuus yhteiseen kalustoon jos sitä ei tietoisin ratkaisuin suljeta pois.

Edelleen tarvittaisiin leveämmän raideleveyden kannattajilta jotakin toiminnallisia perusteita vastapainoksi integraation hyödyille.

----------


## teme

> Edelleen tarvittaisiin leveämmän raideleveyden kannattajilta jotakin toiminnallisia perusteita vastapainoksi integraation hyödyille.


Pidän metristä parempana, mutta nämä hyödyt siis olisivat integroituminen lähijunaratoihin:

- Oulunkylästä ratikka voisi jatkaa suoraan junaratana keskustaan, joka on tietenkin verrattoman paljon parempi vaihtoehto kuin että matkustajat vaihtavat kulkuneuvoa.
- Keskustan päässä voitaisiin Pisaran sijaan ohjata ratikkajunat katuverkkoon.
- Huopalahti - Leppävaara radalla voitaisiin käyttää Kaupunkirataa tarpeen mukaan. '

Mutta tämä edellyttäisi isoja muutoksia lähijunaliikenteeseen, ja ottamatta kantaa siihen ovatko ne järkeviä, ne ovat ainakin epätodennäköisiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edelleen tarvittaisiin leveämmän raideleveyden kannattajilta jotakin toiminnallisia perusteita vastapainoksi integraation hyödyille.


En ole minkään tietyn raideleveyden kannattaja, vaan minä kannatan toimivaa järjestelmää.

Integraatiohyödyt nykyisiin raitioteihin tiedetään. Niistä oleellisimmat ovat mahdollisuus laajenta nykyistä verkkoa ja niin että voi ajaa osittain vanhaa, osittain uutta ja osittain yhteisiä osuuksia esim keskustasta Viikkiin tai Leppävaaraan tai puoliympyrää alkaen keskustasta Käpylän ja  Haagan kautta kiertäen takaisin.

Mutta sitten se kalustokysymys. Jokerin pääreitille tullaan melko varmasti hankimaan kokonaan erilaista kalustoa kuin raitioverkon kaupunkilinjoille, ainakin toivoisin niin, eli leveämpää ja tilavampaa, ja isommille nopeuksille soveltuvampaa.  Toki noita yhteisiä osuuksia, jos niitä ajetaan, ajettaisiin silloin kaupunkilinjojen vaunuilla, mutta itse Jokerin pääreittiä Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan/Westendiin ajettaisiin vain isoilla jokeri-vaunuilla.

Lisäksi täytyy muistaa että Jokeri on kokonaan uusi raitiotie, se ei ole mikään raideleveyden muutoshanke. Kun se rakennetaan, ei mitään vanhoja ratoja tarvitse leventää. Uuden radan rakentamiskustannuksissa ero leveä- ja kapearaiteisen välillä ei liene niin suuri. Ja tilavaa pikaraitiotiekalustoa joka soveltuu leveälle on paremmin saatavilla maailmalla yleisesti, eikä tekniikaa tarvitse räätälöidä ja viilata niin paljon.

Ainoa merkittävä kustannusero syntyisi niille osuuksille joilla ajettaisiin sekä kaupunkilinjojen vaunuilla että Jokerin vaunuilla, koska niissä pitäisi upottaa ratan kolmet kiskot, sekä mahdollisesti varikkojen järjestelyt, koska Jokerin vaunuja ei kannata silloin sijoittaa Koskelaan, vaan silloin käytännöllisintä lienee käyttää metrovarikkoa, tai rakentaa jollekin joutomaalle esim Pitäjänmäen-Leppävaaran tienoille ihan oma varikko. Nämä kustannuserot olisi syytä tuoda selvemmin esille, ja sitten verrata niitä niihin Laten mainitsemiin kunnossapitokustannuksiin jotka kasvavat kapearaiteisessa vaihtoehdossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lähijunaratojen osalta ongelma ei liene ensisijaisesti tekninen. Duoraitiotien tekniset mahdollisuudet Suomessa selvitettiin periaatetasolla Tampereen pikaraitiotieselvityksissä.

Ongelmana on pikemminkin se, että lähijunaradoilla Leppävaarasta, Huopalahdesta ja Oulunkylästä Helsinkiin päin ei ole kapasiteettia duoraitiovaunuille, tai ainakaan sitä ei pitäisi olla, kun samaan aikaan peräänkuulutetaan useiden satojen miljoonien eurojen Pisaraa.
Sen sijaan raitioteille on saatavissa kohtuullisin kustannuksin lisäkapasiteettia esim. pidentämällä pysäkkejä ja rakentamalla esim. Topeliuksenkadun tai Sörnäisten rannan raitiotie.

Näistä pisteistä ulospäin taas on hyvä kysyä, rakennetaanko lisäkapasiteettia nykyiseen ratakäytävään, vai rakennetaanko raitioteille uusi ratakäytävä. Kun on tullut pääkaupunkiseutua kierrettyä, on nähnyt paljon kerrostaloalueita ja muuta tiivistä maankäyttöä, joilla ei nykyisin ole raideyhteyttä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lähijunaratojen osalta ongelma ei liene ensisijaisesti tekninen. Duoraitiotien tekniset mahdollisuudet Suomessa selvitettiin periaatetasolla Tampereen pikaraitiotieselvityksissä.
> 
> Ongelmana on pikemminkin se, että lähijunaradoilla Leppävaarasta, Huopalahdesta ja Oulunkylästä Helsinkiin päin ei ole kapasiteettia duoraitiovaunuille, tai ainakaan sitä ei pitäisi olla, kun samaan aikaan peräänkuulutetaan useiden satojen miljoonien eurojen Pisaraa.
> Sen sijaan raitioteille on saatavissa kohtuullisin kustannuksin lisäkapasiteettia esim. pidentämällä pysäkkejä ja rakentamalla esim. Topeliuksenkadun tai Sörnäisten rannan raitiotie.
> 
> Näistä pisteistä ulospäin taas on hyvä kysyä, rakennetaanko lisäkapasiteettia nykyiseen ratakäytävään, vai rakennetaanko raitioteille uusi ratakäytävä. Kun on tullut pääkaupunkiseutua kierrettyä, on nähnyt paljon kerrostaloalueita ja muuta tiivistä maankäyttöä, joilla ei nykyisin ole raideyhteyttä.


Rantaradan kaupunkirata (A-junat) voisi kokonaan irroittaa lähijunasysteemistä ja liittää joko Jokeriin tai metroon. HKL:n metrosuunnitteluyksikkö oli jo tehnyt jonkun ehdotuksen sen muuttamiseksi metroksi ja reitin muuttamista Huopalahdesta keskustaan tunnelirataa pitkin. Se olisi yksi haara ns Töölön metrosta, ja tavallaan siirtäisi paineet rakentaa Pisara kauemmaksi.

Mutta homma toimisi myös muuttamalla A-junat osaksi Jokeria ja laajempaa pikaraitiotieverkkoa. Jokerin rantaradan kanssa rinnakkaista rataa Haagasta Leppävaaraan ei tarvitsisi tällöin ollenkaan rakentaa. Huopalahdesta keskustaan toivoisin toki metromaisen nopeaa pikaraitiotietä, eli silloin ei tunneleista voi välttyä. Nykyisellä rantaradalla Valimosta Leppävaaraan on vain 4 asemaa jotka jouduttaisiin remontoimaan raitiovaunulle sopivaksi, ja sähköistys jouduttaisiin muuttamaan tasavirralle sopivaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jokerin pääreitille tullaan melko varmasti hankimaan kokonaan erilaista kalustoa kuin raitioverkon kaupunkilinjoille


Miksi olisi tarpeen? Tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan nykyverkollekin ollaan hankkimassa 2,4 m leveitä vaunuja. Vaikka 2,65 m on mahdollinen, en pidä sitä järkevänä jos järjestelmät integroidaan. Samasta perusvaunutyypistä voidaan tehdä eri mittaisia versioita.




> Ja tilavaa pikaraitiotiekalustoa joka soveltuu leveälle on paremmin saatavilla maailmalla yleisesti, eikä tekniikaa tarvitse räätälöidä ja viilata niin paljon.


1000 mm raitiovaunut ovat "hyllytavaraa" lähes siinä missä 1435 mm vaunutkin ja ainakin selvästi enemmän "hyllytavaraa" kuin 1524 mm vaunut, joiden niidenkin toki pitäisi olla kohtuuvaivalla hankkimasssa.

Variotramien ongelmat eivät johdu 1000 mm raideleveydestä, vaan hankinnassa tehdyistä virheistä ja haluttomuudesta korjata Helsingin rataverkon ongelmakohdat.




> Ainoa merkittävä kustannusero syntyisi niille osuuksille joilla ajettaisiin sekä kaupunkilinjojen vaunuilla että Jokerin vaunuilla, koska niissä pitäisi upottaa ratan kolmet kiskot, sekä mahdollisesti varikkojen järjestelyt, koska Jokerin vaunuja ei kannata silloin sijoittaa Koskelaan, vaan silloin käytännöllisintä lienee käyttää metrovarikkoa, tai rakentaa jollekin joutomaalle esim Pitäjänmäen-Leppävaaran tienoille ihan oma varikko.


Merkittäviä kustannuseroja kyllä syntyisi:
- Yksi uusi varikko, jota ei voida yhteiskäyttää muiden liikennemuotojen kanssa. Metrovarikon kanssa yhteistä olisi vain alue.
- Rataverkko, jonka kunnossapito vaatii kokonaan oman kaluston (metron ylläpitokalusto ei sopine tiukkoihin mutkiin). 
- Kolmi- tai nelikiskoradoista "vain tarpeellisille osuuksille" seuraisi isoja käytettävyysongelmia, kun reittejä ei voida muuttaa tai käyttää rataa varikko- tai vaihtoehtoyhteytenä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:31 ----------




> Rantaradan kaupunkirata (A-junat) voisi kokonaan irroittaa lähijunasysteemistä ja liittää joko Jokeriin (...)


Mitä ihmeen hyötyä tällaisesta yhdistämisestä olisi? Tarkoitushan on jatkaa A-junat Espoon keskukseen ennen pitkää. 

Vaikka en olekaan Helsingin seudun "raskas raideliikenne" - konseptin lämmin kannattaja, niin kyllä nykyinen lähijunaliikenne toimii ihan hyvin raskaana raideliikenteenä. 

Jos integraatiosta puhutaan, lähijunien ja metron yhteensovittaminen - josta on oma ketjunsa - on mielekkäämpi vaihtoehto. Tällöin tarkoitan tietysti metron muuttamista vähitellen lähijunien normien mukaiseksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi olisi tarpeen? Tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan nykyverkollekin ollaan hankkimassa 2,4 m leveitä vaunuja. Vaikka 2,65 m on mahdollinen, en pidä sitä järkevänä jos järjestelmät integroidaan. Samasta perusvaunutyypistä voidaan tehdä eri mittaisia versioita.


Mutta leveäraiteisellä radalla voikin käyttää jopa 2.8 m leveitä vaunuja. Palvelukokonaisuuden kannalta vaunun leveydellä on merkitys jos tarvitaan kapasiteettia esim lastenvaunujen ja muiden kookkaiden esineiden kuljettamiseen, ja yleisen viihtyvyyden takaamiseksi.




> Variotramien ongelmat eivät johdu 1000 mm raideleveydestä, vaan hankinnassa tehdyistä virheistä ja haluttomuudesta korjata Helsingin rataverkon ongelmakohdat.


Helsingin kantakaupungin raitioverkon ongelmakohdat ovat ja pysyvät Jokerin rakentamisen jälkeenkin. Ongelmaradoille tarvitaan vaunuja joka selviää niistä, Jokeriin ei.




> Merkittäviä kustannuseroja kyllä syntyisi:
> - Yksi uusi varikko, jota ei voida yhteiskäyttää muiden liikennemuotojen kanssa. Metrovarikon kanssa yhteistä olisi vain alue.
> - Rataverkko, jonka kunnossapito vaatii kokonaan oman kaluston (metron ylläpitokalusto ei sopine tiukkoihin mutkiin). 
> - Kolmi- tai nelikiskoradoista "vain tarpeellisille osuuksille" seuraisi isoja käytettävyysongelmia, kun reittejä ei voida muuttaa tai käyttää rataa varikko- tai vaihtoehtoyhteytenä.


Nämä ovat ne varsinaiset kustannuserot. Ne pitää sitten punnita leveäraiteisyydestä aiheutuviin mahdollisiin säästöihin ja palvelutason paranemiseen.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:41 ----------




> Mitä ihmeen hyötyä tällaisesta yhdistämisestä olisi? Tarkoitushan on jatkaa A-junat Espoon keskukseen ennen pitkää.


Kyllä, mutta radan rakentamistahan ei ole edes aloitettu, joten sama raitiovaunu voisi jatkaa Espoon keskuksenkin sitten kun se rata kulkee sinne asti. Kirkkonummen ja Karjaan lähijunat ja kaukojunat kulkisivat nykyisiä raiteita pitkin. 




> Jos integraatiosta puhutaan, lähijunien ja metron yhteensovittaminen - josta on oma ketjunsa - on mielekkäämpi vaihtoehto. Tällöin tarkoitan tietysti metron muuttamista vähitellen lähijunien normien mukaiseksi.


Mitä minä ajoin takaa oli ratkaisu joka on kevyempi kuin metro tai lähijuna mutta jykevämpi kuin raitiotie, ja joka mahdollisesti voi kulkea kadullakin. Kun ajattelee esim Espoota niin sen uusille asuinalueille (Suurpelto, Hista) voisi tällaine ratkaisu joka haarautuu rantaradasta sopivissa kohdin olla tarkoituksenmukaisempi kuin kokonaan erillinen pikaraitotie tai metro.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta leveäraiteisellä radalla voikin käyttää jopa 2.8 m leveitä vaunuja.


Ei voi. 2,65 m on EU-laajuinen maksimileveys vaunulle, jota käytetään ajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa samoilla kaistoilla. Kuten tiedetään, Raide-Jokerilla on suunniteltu liikennettä yhteiskaistoille,.




> Helsingin kantakaupungin raitioverkon ongelmakohdat ovat ja pysyvät Jokerin rakentamisen jälkeenkin. Ongelmaradoille tarvitaan vaunuja joka selviää niistä, Jokeriin ei.


Osa ongelmakohdista voidaan poistaa helposti, ja osa johtuu vain suunnittelijoiden tai poliitikkojen virheistä (esim. kuljettajarahastuksen säilyminen tähän päivään). 
Lisäksi teknisesti pääosin samasta vaunutyypistä voidaan tehdä erilaisia versioita - esimerkiksi eri pituuksia ja muistaakseni myös kaarresädevaatimuksiin voidaan säädöillä vaikuttaa.

Lisäksi Helsingissä on jo Variotramit ja jatkopalanivelet.




> Ne pitää sitten punnita leveäraiteisyydestä aiheutuviin mahdollisiin säästöihin ja palvelutason paranemiseen.


Leveäraiteisuudesta aiheutuu myös kustannuslisäyksiä ja palvelutason huonontumista.

Ihan teknisellä puolella, vaikka 1000 mm ja 1435/1524 mm radan kustannusero on pieni, se ei ole olematon, varsinkin jos rakennetaan betoniin valettua rataa. Se voi kumota esim. ylläpidon pienet säästöt. 

Palvelutaso huononee varmasti, jos Raide-Jokeria ja muuta raitiotieverkkoa ei voida saumattomasti integroida.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei voi. 2,65 m on EU-laajuinen maksimileveys vaunulle, jota käytetään ajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa samoilla kaistoilla. Kuten tiedetään, Raide-Jokerilla on suunniteltu liikennettä yhteiskaistoille,.


Helsinkiin nyt tilattavat uudet raitiovaunut ovat ymmärtääkseni lattian kohdalla 2.3 m leveitä, koska rataverkko ei salli leveämpiä. Se 2.4 m leveys tultaneen saamaan aikaiseksi laittamalla korin keskikohdalle, istuinten korkeudelle "pullistuma". Ainakin jossain aikaisemmassa ketjussa kerrottiin niin. 

Vastaavasti 2,65 m leveiden vaunujen kansa voi hieman kikkailla tällaisten pullistumien avulla niin että käytännössä päästään n 2,75  m leveisiin leveimmästä kohdasta. Vai ovatko EU-määräykset  ehdottomia sen suhteen? Joka tapauskessa eroa jää, oli pullistumia tai ei, keskimäärin 0,30 m leveän ja kapean vaunun välille. 

UrbanRail.nesittä tai esm tällä Wiki-sivulla http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombardier_Flexity_Swift voi verrata 2,65 m leveän vaunun sisätilojen avaruutta helsinkiläisiin vaunuihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Näistä pisteistä ulospäin taas on hyvä kysyä, rakennetaanko lisäkapasiteettia nykyiseen ratakäytävään, vai rakennetaanko raitioteille uusi ratakäytävä. Kun on tullut pääkaupunkiseutua kierrettyä, on nähnyt paljon kerrostaloalueita ja muuta tiivistä maankäyttöä, joilla ei nykyisin ole raideyhteyttä.


Toki metristä ratikkarataa voi tehdä nykyisiinkin ratakäytäviin. Olennainen (dekadiluokan) kustannusero täysin uuteen eristettyyn rataan on siinä että eritasoratkaisut muulle liikenteelle on jo olemassa. Haen takaa sitä että (jokseenkin) olemassaoleva raidevaraus Pääradalla välillä Malmi - Pasila käytettäisiin ratikkaraiteeseen, asiaa auttaisi jos samalla sovittaisiin että Pääradan laajennus toteutetaan Lentokentän oikoratana.

Tämä ei tietenkään poissulje jatkopätkiä vaikkapa Huopalahdesta tai Arabiasta, kyse on eri asiasta. Koetan konkretisoida, kutsutaan tuota kisko(paria?) Pääratikkaradaksi:

- Pääratikkarata alkaa Pasilasta itäpuolen ratikkakiskojen jatkeena.
- Käpylässä on liittymä Ykkösen kiskoihin
- Oulunkylässä Jokerille.
- Malmilta esim. Jakomäkeen.

Tämä voisi tarkoittaa linjastossa esim. siitä että ykkönen olisi kiertolinja, Pohjolankadulta jatkettaisiin Pääratikkarataa Pasilaan ja sieltä takaisin Mäkelänkadulle. 7X voisi ajaa Töölön suunnasta Pasilaan, Pääratikkaraidetta Oulunkylään ja sieltä edelleen itään. Jakomäestä liityntälinjat korvaava ratikka ajaisi Malmille ja Pääratikkarataa Pasilaan, mistä Hakaniemeen. Tms.

Tämä keventäisi jonkin verran esim. I- ja K-junan matkustajakuormaa (itseasiassa koko Käpylän aseman tarpeellisuus olisi vähän kyseenalainen), mutta ennen kaikkea ratikka ja lähijuna tukisivat toisiaan. Toisaalta ratikka toimisi liityntäliikenteenä lähijuniin, toisaalta Lähijunista olisi esim. Oulunkylässä näppärähkö vaihto eri puolille kaupunkia vieviin ratikkalinjoihin,

----------


## Harri Turunen

> - Keskustan päässä voitaisiin Pisaran sijaan ohjata ratikkajunat katuverkkoon.


Vaikkapa tähän tapaan? http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...aaa9ec1f58276c

----------


## ultrix

> Ei voi. 2,65 m on EU-laajuinen maksimileveys vaunulle, jota käytetään ajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa samoilla kaistoilla. Kuten tiedetään, Raide-Jokerilla on suunniteltu liikennettä yhteiskaistoille,.


Tälle olisi mielenkiintoista saada lähde. Mitä säädöstä vastaan tässä rikotaan? Dm7:n leveys on 3,1 m.

En näe mitään asiaperustetta sille, miksi rautatiekaluston leveyttä ei voisi käyttää katuverkolla käytettävässä kalustossa, jos kaistanleveys ja kaarresäteet riittävät. 

Eli toisin ilmaisten: kuka kieltää Jokerin liikennöimisen lättähatuilla?  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Vaikkapa tähän tapaan? http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...aaa9ec1f58276c


Siis mitä, tehtäisiin leveäraiteista rataa keskustan kaduille? Liekö tuo helpompaa kuin tehdä kolmas kisko kaupunkiradalle?

----------


## Albert

Ei kai voi olla muuta järkevää raideleveyttä kuin 1000 mm.
Automaattimetroon Jokeria ei saa varmasti kirveelläkään. Ja metrohan on edelleen vain yksi luiru.
Entä RHK:n rataverkkoon. Ei sieltä varmaankaan tilaa löydy edes pöyristyttävillä hinnoilla. Ja ne junathan jo kulkevat Helsinki - Puistola, Helsinki - Malminkartano ja Helsinki - Pitäjänmäki -väleillä. Ei kai sinne Jokeria tarvita!
Ainut mielekäs vaihtoehto on 1000 mm joka antaa edes mahdollisuuden yhdistää kaupunkiraitiotie Jokeriin.
Raide-Jokerin nettisivut on viimeksi päivitetty 8.6. Joko mitään ei tapahdu, tai tiedottaminen ei kiinnosta.

----------


## vompatti

> Tälle olisi mielenkiintoista saada lähde.


Minäkin olen tälle väitteelle pyytänyt lähdettä muutamia kertoja, mutta ikinä ei lähdettä ole esitetty. Johtuu kai siitä, että väite on täyttä puppua. Mitään kieltoa ei yli 2,65 metriä leveille raitiovaunuille ole. Ongelma tietysti on siinä, että mikään valmistaja ei tuota leveämpiä vaunuja valmista.

Yhdysvalloissa levein raitiovaunu on muistaakseni ollut noin 3,2 metriä. Kaupunkina oli Los Angeles. Jossakin Helsingin duoraitiovaunusuunnitelmassa ehdotettiin 2,75 metriä leveitä vaunuja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kuvassa on kyse rautatiestä, joka kulkee katutilassa, ei raitiotiestä. En tiedä, millä ehdoilla metron yhdysraidetta saa liikennöidä, mutta olettaisin että ko. kaista täytyy silloin sulkea liikenteeltä. Mielenkiintoista sinänsä, että vastasuunnan kaistalle on päästetty autot. 

Käsittääkseni 2,65 m maksimileveys tulee sen johdannaisena, että EU:n laajuisesti ajoneuvon maksimileveys on 2,55-2,6 m, johon kiskoilla kulkevalle raitiovaunulle on annettu 5 cm lisää leveyttä. Finlexistä ei löydy juuri mitään mainintoja raitiovaunuista, enkä lähde nyt perkaamaan Eurlexiä.

Toki sitä voi lähteä virittelemään mitä huvittaa. Mutta mitä ihmeen hyötyä yli 2,65 m leveistä "raitiovaunuista" olisi kun niitä ei saa hyllytavarana? Lisäksi leveämpi kalusto vaatisi leveämmät kaistatkin. Mistä niille löytyisi tilaa?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:43 ----------

Ai niin, tämä on hauska. 2,65 m taitaa olla Saksan raitiotielainsäädännön BoStrab:in säännös: BoStrab kaluston leveydestä

BoStrab:ia noudatetaan mm. Bergenin ja Århusin raitioteiden toteuttamisessa, ja itse pidän 
perusteltuna, että sitä noudatettaisiin "parhaana käytäntönä" jatkossa myös Suomessa.

Sen sijaan Suomen lainsäädännössä ei nykyisellään ole sitovaa sääntöä raitiovaunun leveydestä, kuten siinä ei ole juuri mitään muitakaan säännöksiä raitiovaunuista. Lainsäädännössähän on suoranaisesti vain raitiotien ja muun tieliikenteen suhteen määrittelevät pykälät.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:50 ----------

Vielä lisäksi kiinnostuneille: lienee syytä penkoa EU:n asianomaiset direktiivit ja asetukset.

Lisäksi on hyvä muistaa, että se, että Suomessa ei jostain asiasta ole nyt säädetty laissa, ei välttämättä anna Suomelle mahdollisuutta toimia asiassa toisin tai esim. direktiivin vastaisesti.

Nykyisin Suomessa ei ole raitioteitä tai metroa koskevaa lainsäädäntöä, koska aikanaan raitiotiet oli vain Helsingissä, Turussa ja Viipurissa sekä niihin rajautuvissa pitäjissä - joissa kaupungin katsottiin olevan pätevä hoitamaan asiat - ja myöhemmin vain Helsingissä, jonka on katsottu voivan itse vastata raitioteiden ja metron turvallisuudesta.

Kun raitioteitä koskevaa lakia joudutaan ennen pitkää säätämään, se joudutaan tekemään EU:ssa noudatettavin periaattein. Järkevintä olisi kääntää BoStrab "suomeksi".

Esimerkiksi Maltan on tuskin tarvinnut säätää rautateitä koskevia lakeja EU:hun liittyessään. Jos sinne rautatiet perustetaan, rautatielaki joudutaan säätämään EU:n ao. lainsäädännön mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 2,65 m taitaa olla Saksan raitiotielainsäädännön BoStrab:in säännös: BoStrab kaluston leveydestä.


Niin, BOStrab on Saksassa laki, joka säätää metrot ja raitiovaunut. EU:n laajuudella ei ole tarvinnut tehdä vastaavaa asetusta tai edes direktiiviä, koska alan harmonisointi on toiminut ilmankin. Käytännössä Euroopassa noudatetaan BOStrabia kaikkialla, vaikka se onkin lainvoimainen vain Saksassa.

Muistan, että tästä leveysasiasta on keskusteltu ennenkin kuten Vompatti viittasi. Voi olla, ettei Suomessa mikään estäisi ajamasta vaikka 4 metriä leveällä raitiovaunulla, kunhan vaan kaista tehdään riittävän leveäksi. Mutten myöskään ymmärrä, mitä ihmeen etua siitä olisi. Raitiovaunun kapeuskin nimittäin on yksi sen etu. Sen vuoksi monen 1435 mm järjestelmän kaluston leveys on 2,3 m eikä sitä ole ollut aikomuskaan muuttaa, vaikka tilaisuuksia olisi.

Kovin ristiriitaista on sekin, että yhteen ääneen valitetaan siitä, että 1000 mm on niin kovin epästandardi ja vaaditaan yli 2,65 metrin epästandardia leveyttä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, BOStrab on Saksassa laki, joka säätää metrot ja raitiovaunut. EU:n laajuudella ei ole tarvinnut tehdä vastaavaa asetusta tai edes direktiiviä, koska alan harmonisointi on toiminut ilmankin. Käytännössä Euroopassa noudatetaan BOStrabia kaikkialla, vaikka se onkin lainvoimainen vain Saksassa.


Tuossa Bostrabissa lukee "Fahrzeuge straßenabhängiger Bahnen dürfen folgende Abmessungen nicht überschreiten ...."

Mikä on "straßenabhängiger Bahn"? 

Onko se sellainen rata jossa raitiovaunu kulkee muun katuliikenteen seassa, vai myös sellainen joka on aina omalla penkalla tai muulla kadusta eristetty kaistojen välillä kuten esim Paciuksenkadulla tai Mannerheimintiellä Töölön tullin ja Ruskeasuon välillä? Onko tasoristeyksen oltava merkitty rautatietasoristyksen tavoin jos kyseessä on muu kuin "straßenabhängiger Bahn"? Tekeekö hälytysajoneuvojen kulkumahdollisuus raitiotiekaistalla radasta "straßenabhängiger Bahn":ia? 

Tuli vaan mieleen, että onko Jokeri esim käytännössä sellainen ollenkaan, eli koskisiko sitä sellaiset säännöt? Miten on Saksan lukuisten Stadtbahnien laita, ovatko ne sellaisia? 




> Niin, 
> Muistan, että tästä leveysasiasta on keskusteltu ennenkin kuten Vompatti viittasi. Voi olla, ettei Suomessa mikään estäisi ajamasta vaikka 4 metriä leveällä raitiovaunulla, kunhan vaan kaista tehdään riittävän leveäksi. Mutten myöskään ymmärrä, mitä ihmeen etua siitä olisi. Raitiovaunun kapeuskin nimittäin on yksi sen etu. Sen vuoksi monen 1435 mm järjestelmän kaluston leveys on 2,3 m eikä sitä ole ollut aikomuskaan muuttaa, vaikka tilaisuuksia olisi.


Mielestäni leveä vaunu palvelee asiakkaita paremmin kuin kapea. Joku (en nyt muista kuka)  tässä taannoin jossain lehdessä sanoi että joukkoliiikennettä suunnitellaan liian insinöörivetoisesti eli asiakkaiden näkökulmia kuunnellaan liian harvoin. Kalustokysymykset ovat juuri sellaista insinöörien valtakuntaa johon muilla ei ole paljon sanomista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuossa Bostrabissa lukee "Fahrzeuge straßenabhängiger Bahnen dürfen folgende Abmessungen nicht überschreiten ...."
> 
> Mikä on "straßenabhängiger Bahn"?


Kääntäisin sen sanoilla _kadulle sijoitettu rata_. Siis: _Kadulle sijoitettujen ratojen kulkuneuvot eivät saa ylittää seuraavia mittoja..._




> Onko se sellainen rata jossa raitiovaunu kulkee muun katuliikenteen seassa, vai myös sellainen joka on aina omalla penkalla tai muulla kadusta eristetty kaistojen välillä kuten esim Paciuksenkadulla tai Mannerheimintiellä Töölön tullin ja Ruskeasuon välillä?


Katu on yleistä liikennettä varten oleva tila (Tieliikennelaki 2 § 1) ), jossa ovat voimassa liikennesäännöt ja tieliikennettä koskevat lait. Erillinen rata kadun keskellä tai vieressä ei ole katua, kun sinne ei ole tarkoitus päästää yleistä liikennettä. En ole juristi, mutta tulkitsen niin, ettei myöskään pelkästään busseille tarkoitettu katu välttämättä ole katu, jolla tieliikennelaki olisi voimassa. Tieliikennelaki ei määrittele joukkoliikennekaistaa tai -katua kuin välillisesti liikennemerkkisäädöksen kautta. Raitiotie on määritelty, mutta se on vain raitiovaunuja, ei yleistä joukkoliikennettä varten.




> Onko tasoristeyksen oltava merkitty rautatietasoristyksen tavoin jos kyseessä on muu kuin "straßenabhängiger Bahn"? Tekeekö hälytysajoneuvojen kulkumahdollisuus raitiotiekaistalla radasta "straßenabhängiger Bahn":ia?


Kun meillä ei lainsäädäntö ole tehty kuten BOSTrab, tämä on vähän irrelevantti kysymys Suomessa. Meillä voidaan tehdä erillinen tie raitioliikenteelle, ja silloin se on Tieliikennelain alainen raitiotie. Mutta yhtä hyvin voidaan tehdä rautatie, joka on Ratalain alainen, ja ajaa raitiovaunut kadulta sinne. Tasoristeyksen rakenne on sitten sen mukaan, kummasta on kysymys. Tieliikennelain raitiotien ja kadun tasoristeys olisi periaatteessa kevyempi, mutta käytännössä näillä tuskin olisi eroa, jos liikennöintikäytäntö on sama.




> Tuli vaan mieleen, että onko Jokeri esim käytännössä sellainen ollenkaan, eli koskisiko sitä sellaiset säännöt? Miten on Saksan lukuisten Stadtbahnien laita, ovatko ne sellaisia?


Jokeri kulkee osittain kadulla ja on siten selkeästi raitiotie. Jos se olisi kaikkialla omalla urallaan, sen voisi tehdä rautatienä. Sen voisi nimetä myös metroksi, jolloin sitä eivät koskisi sen enempää Tieliikennelaki kuin Ratalakikaan.

Stadtbahnit ovat BOSTrabin alaisuudessa, sillä BOSTrabin alaisuudessa ovat myös metrot, eikä Suomen tapaista lainsuojattomuustilannetta Saksassa ole. Mutta Saksassa on raitioliikennettä myös rautateillä. Esim Kölnin ja Bonnin välillä on rautatie, jolla ajetaan raitiovaunuilla, ja Karlsruhen Albtahlbahn on rautatie, jolla liikennöi vain raitioliikennettä. 

Kaluston mittoihin ei vaikuta se, että raitiovaunut liikennöivät sekä rautatiellä (Saksassa EBO-rata) että BOSTrab-radalla. Kaluston leveys esimerkiksi ei voi muuttua vaunun ajaessa rautatieltä kadulle, joten kalustossa noudatetaan pienimpien mittojen määräyksiä.




> Mielestäni leveä vaunu palvelee asiakkaita paremmin kuin kapea. Joku (en nyt muista kuka)  tässä taannoin jossain lehdessä sanoi että joukkoliiikennettä suunnitellaan liian insinöörivetoisesti eli asiakkaiden näkökulmia kuunnellaan liian harvoin. Kalustokysymykset ovat juuri sellaista insinöörien valtakuntaa johon muilla ei ole paljon sanomista.


Saksassa suunniteltiin Aatun aikana monen metrin levyisiä junia, mutta todettiin suunnitelmat enemmänkin suuruudenhulluiksi kuin tarkoituksenmukaisiksi. Kaikkea, minkä voi tehdä ei aina kannata tehdä.

Tässä leveyskeskustelussa unohtuu minusta se, että meillä on nyt maailmanlaajuinen tieliikennejärjestelmä, joka kaikkialla perustuu enintään noin 2,6 metriä leveisiin ajoneuvoihin. Raitioliikenteelle on eduksi sopeutua osaksi tätä järjestelmää, koska silloin estetään rautateihin ja metroihin liittyvät rajoitukset palvelun niukasta kattavuudesta. Leveys on rautateillä ja metroissa  tieliikennettä suurempi, ja juuri siitä rajoitukset syntyvät.

Jos haluaa leveätä kalustoa, ei tarvitse leventää raitioteitä, vaan voi rakentaa rautatietä. Erillisen rautatien ei tarvitse noudattaa Suomessa RHK:n rataverkon teknisiä määräyksiä kuten kaarresäteitä ja kaltevuuksia. Erillisellä rautatiellä (kuten HKL:n metro) teknisistä poikkeamista on vähemmän haittaa kuin siitä, ettei raitiotie sovellu muuhun liikenteeseen.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tuossa Bostrabissa lukee "Fahrzeuge straßenabhängiger Bahnen dürfen folgende Abmessungen nicht überschreiten ...."
> 
> Mikä on "straßenabhängiger Bahn"?
> 
> Onko se sellainen rata jossa raitiovaunu kulkee muun katuliikenteen seassa, vai myös sellainen joka on aina omalla penkalla tai muulla kadusta eristetty kaistojen välillä kuten esim Paciuksenkadulla tai Mannerheimintiellä Töölön tullin ja Ruskeasuon välillä? Onko tasoristeyksen oltava merkitty rautatietasoristeyksen tavoin jos kyseessä on muu kuin "straßenabhängiger Bahn"? Tekeekö hälytysajoneuvojen kulkumahdollisuus raitiotiekaistalla radasta "straßenabhängiger Bahn":ia?
> 
> Tuli vaan mieleen, että onko Jokeri esim käytännössä sellainen ollenkaan, eli koskisiko sitä sellaiset säännöt? Miten on Saksan lukuisten Stadtbahnien laita, ovatko ne sellaisia?


Rataosuuksien tyypit määritellään BOStrabin 16 §:ssä

Omaa käännösversiotani lainaten:




> (4) Rataosuudet ovat tyypiltään
> 1. Katuratoja
> 2. Erotettuja ratoja
> 3. Itsenäisiä ratoja
> (5) Katuradoilla on kiskot upotettu ajoradan tai kävelyalueen pintaan.
> (6) Erotetut rataosuudet sijaitsevat samassa tilassa muun liikenteen kanssa, mutta ovat erotetut siitä reunakivillä, kaiteella, pensasaidalla tai puurivillä tai vastaavalla kiinteällä esteellä. Näillä erotetuilla rataosuuksilla voi olla myös risteyksiä, jotka määritellään pykälän 20 momentin 7 perusteella tasoristeyksiksi.
> (7) Itsenäiset rataosuudet on rakennettu muusta liikenteestä riippumattomiksi. Näillä itsenäisillä rataosilla olevat tasoristeykset määritellään pykälässä 20.


Tuo "erotettu rata" on siis saksalaisittain "besondere Bahnkörper"

Ja BOStrabin pykälässä §20 sanotaan, että itsenäisten rataosien tasoristeykset merkitään aina ns. Andrean risteillä ja niissä on oltava turvalaiteet jos tasoristeys ei ole näkemiensä puolesta turvallinen. Ja erotettujen rataosien risteämisiä muun liikenteen kanssa käsitellään tasoristeyksinä jos risteys ei ole näkymiensä puolesta turvallinen tai sen ylittää normaalisti yli 100 moottoriajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa. Ja tasoristeyksen turvallisuus taas määritellään pykälän §20 momentissa 6 seuraavasti (taas oma käännösversioni): 




> (6) Tasoristeyksen näkymät ovat turvalliset, jos tienkäyttäjä tasoristeystä lähestyessään voi turvallisesti päättää, ylittääkö hän tasoristeyksen, vai pysähtyykö ennen sitä."


Valitan mahdollista kapulakieltä...

t. Janne

----------


## 339-DF

Eiköhän Paciuksenkadun rata ja vastaavat ole kuitenkin ihan katuratoja. Ne sijaitsevat alueella, joka asemakaavassa lie varattu katualueeksi ja niille on varattu katusuunnitelmassa tila katualueelta.

Kokonaan erillinen rata voitaisiin varmaan kaavoittaa rautatiealueeksi, jolloin siellä sijaitseva rata olisi sitten rautatie.

Teoriassa toki voitaisi kaavoittaa vaikka Paciuksenkatukin niin, että siinä on kaksi suikaletta katualuetta ja keskellä suikale rautatiealuetta.

Se onkin sitten mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten esim. jokerin rata Viikissä kaavoitetaan. Uskoisin, että vaikka rata kulkee omalla penkalla erillään viereisestä kadusta niin kaavoitus hoidetaan niin, että katualuetta levennetään ja se käsittää myös rata-alueen osana katua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se onkin sitten mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten esim. jokerin rata Viikissä kaavoitetaan. Uskoisin, että vaikka rata kulkee omalla penkalla erillään viereisestä kadusta niin kaavoitus hoidetaan niin, että katualuetta levennetään ja se käsittää myös rata-alueen osana katua.


Eiköhän kaavamerkinnäksi tule Raitiotielle varattu katualueen osa. Juridisesti katu- ja rautatiealueella on eroa, mutta on silti eri asia, onko jommalla kummalla alueella sijaitseva raide raitiotie vai rautatie. Siis sitä ei määritellä asemakaavalla, vaan raiteen omistajan tekemällä raiteen rekisteröinnillä, joka määrittelee noudatettavan lain.

Metron nykyinen yhdysrata muuten taitaa olla aikamoinen kummajainen. Se on kai kaupungin omistama yksityisraide. Mutta erityisesti Viikissä tilanne on erikoinen, kun raide on pitkän matkan yleisellä katualueella. Osuus ei ole tasoristeys, mikä se voisi olla, mutta ei sitä ole sellaiseksi merkitty.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä leveyskeskustelussa unohtuu minusta se, että meillä on nyt maailmanlaajuinen tieliikennejärjestelmä, joka kaikkialla perustuu enintään noin 2,6 metriä leveisiin ajoneuvoihin. Raitioliikenteelle on eduksi sopeutua osaksi tätä järjestelmää, koska silloin estetään rautateihin ja metroihin liittyvät rajoitukset palvelun niukasta kattavuudesta. Leveys on rautateillä ja metroissa  tieliikennettä suurempi, ja juuri siitä rajoitukset syntyvät.


Nyt oli kysymys siitä että mikä raide- ja kalustoleveys olisi sopivin Jokerille, joka tulee olemaan Suomen ensimmäinen varsinainen pikaraitiotie. Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin pikaraitiotien ei tarvitse kulkea katuja pitkin kovin pitkiä osuuksia muun liikenteen seassa, tai muuten se ei ole pikaraitiotie. Jos Jokerilla nyt on vaikka koko 25 km yhteispituudesta 1-2 km satunnaisissa paikoissa yhteistä kaistaa muun ajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa, niin pakottaako se johonkin tiettyyn kalustoleveyteen? Helsngin nykyisten vanhojen raitioteiden osalta on kiistatonta että yli 2,3 m ei voida mennä raidegeometrian ja katujen kapeuden vuoksi, mutta Jokeri-vaunt eivät tule kulkemaan niissä ahtaissa paikoissa kuin nykyisten ratojen vaunut. 

Jos Jokerille valittaisiin kalustoleveydeksi 2,65 m joka on sarjavalmisteisten vaunujen maksimileveys lattian korkeudella, niin on sekin huomattavasti tilavampi sisältä kuin ne vaunut jotka HKL:llä nyt ovat. Jos 2,65 m leveitä vaunuja saa myös metrin raideleveydelle, niin sillloin kai ei ole esteitä rakentaa Jokeri metriseksi, jotta integrointihyödyt jotka on lueteltu säilyisivät kaikilta osin.

t. Rainer

PS Kun vertailee eri vaunumalleja maailmalta, niin vaunujen sisäkuvia on netissä jostain syystä hyvin niukasti. Vihje tämänkin foorumin ahkerille vaunukuvaajille: kuvatkaa sisäkuvia kanssa!

----------


## risukasa

Jos vaunuun tarvitaan lisää tilaa, niin fiksumpaa on poistaa istuinrivejä. Samalla nousee vaunun kapasiteettikin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos vaunuun tarvitaan lisää tilaa, niin fiksumpaa on poistaa istuinrivejä. Samalla nousee vaunun kapasiteettikin.


Seisomapaikkojen lisäämisellä istumapaikojen kustannuksella ei lisää matkustusmukavuutta pidemmillä matkoilla ainakaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## GM 5

Tietääkseni tällä hetkellä Euroopan markkinoille tarkoitettuja (pika-)raitiotievaunuja saa max 2,65m leveinä, enkä usko että erikoisleveitä tullaan tekemään. Se, että jossain joskus ennen on ollut leveämpiä vaunuja ei vaikuta asiaan mitenkään.

Koska Saksa on (pika-)raitiovaunuteollisuudelle niin tärkeä markkina-alue, ovat konstruktiot miltei aina BOStrab:in mukaisia.

Jos BOStrab sovellettaisiin nykyisiin raide-jokerin suunnitelmiin, rata olisi kiistatta raitiotie. Jos se haluttaisiin tehdä EBO:n mukaiseksi, rakennuskustannkset todennäköisesti nousisivat 100-200%.

Ja haluaisin painotta vielä kerran: metrin raideleveys ja 2,3 tai 2,4 metriä leveät vaunut eivät ole missään nimessä harvinaisia erikoistapauksia. Merkittävässä osassa maailman raitiotiekaupungeista metrin raideleveys on standardi.

Sitäpaitsi 2,4m ei ole mielestäni niinkään ahdas kuin luullaan. Zürichin Cobra on 2,4m leveä:
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20070924195709

Ja jos vaunuun halutaan lisää tilaa, voi vaunua yksinkertaisesti pidentää. Uusi Siemensin Avenio venyy jopa 72 metriin asti. Vaunua saa muuten vain metrin ja normaaliraideleveydelle sekä 2,3; 2,4 ja 2,65m leveyksille.

----------


## Kaid

> Seisomapaikkojen lisäämisellä istumapaikojen kustannuksella ei lisää matkustusmukavuutta pidemmillä matkoilla ainakaan.


Hyvät seisomatilat ovat minusta äärimmäisen tärkeä osa hyvin suunnitellun raitiovaunun sisätiloja ja sellaisenaan lisäävät matkustusmukavuutta. Lisäksi Jokerista on todettu pääosan matkustajista ajavan nimenomaan verraten lyhyitä matkoja; se ei siis ole (eikä tule olemaan) paikallisjunaan verrattava linja, jossa painotus on nimenomaan istumapaikoilla.

Matkustusmukavuudesta puhuttaessa on syytä muistaa, että käsitys siitä, mikä on "mukavaa" on jossain määrin subjektiivista. Henkilökohtaisesti olen kaikista käyttämistäni raidekulkuneuvoista kokenut mukavimmiksi Helsingin nivelvaunut. Niiden 2+1 penkkijärjestys tarjoaa mahdollisuuden istua "omassa rauhassa" jos matkustaa yksin, penkit on selkeästi rivitetty, vaunuissa on tarpeeksi tilaa seisojille ruuhka-aikaan ja "seisonta-alueet" (takasilta ja nivelen ympärystä) on selkeästi erotettu "istuma-alueista". Leveämpi vaunukoko ei minusta millään tapaa parantaisi matkustusmukavuutta 2,3 m leveisiin Valmetteihin verrattuna. Sen sijaan jos (ja kun) leveämmässä vaunussa käytettäisiin 2+2 penkitystä, olisi se minusta jonkinasteinen huononnus matkustusmukavuuteen.

----------


## risukasa

> Seisomapaikkojen lisäämisellä istumapaikojen kustannuksella ei lisää matkustusmukavuutta pidemmillä matkoilla ainakaan.


Kyllä raitiomatkustaminen on etupäässä seisomamatkustamista. Jos lähdetään sille linjalle, että tiputetaan vaunujen kapasiteettia leveämpien jakkaroiden vuoksi, ollaan minusta väärällä tiellä, koska silloin kalusto ei vastaa tarkoitustaan, eli lyhyiden matkojen suorittamista nopeasti. Joka tapauksessa kapeaankin vaunuun saadaan täysin riittävät tilat kaikenlaiseen käyttöön, pitää vain suunnitella käytön mukainen konfiguraatio ja kytkeä juniin vaunuja kapasiteettitarpeen mukaan.

Seisomamatkustamisen epämukavuutta saattavat kärjistää nykykaluston epämukavat pysähdykset. Tämä on minusta yksi suurimmista teknisistä epäkohdista. Itse asiassa, ikivanhan laihialaisen seisontajarru on teknologisesti paljon hienostuneempi kuin modernin Varion.

Myös Helsingin raitioliikenteen autoilua matkiva liikennöintikäytäntö vaatii älyttömiä kiihtyvyyksiä ja äärimmilleen trimmattuja pysäkkiaikoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja haluaisin painotta vielä kerran: metrin raideleveys ja 2,3 tai 2,4 metriä leveät vaunut eivät ole missään nimessä harvinaisia erikoistapauksia. Merkittävässä osassa maailman raitiotiekaupungeista metrin raideleveys on standardi.
> 
> Sitäpaitsi 2,4m ei ole mielestäni niinkään ahdas kuin luullaan. Zürichin Cobra on 2,4m leveä:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20070924195709


Istuimet eivät näytä kovin mukavilta eikä tilavilta, jos ajattelee että suomalaiset kulkevat suuren osan vuotta talvivaatteissa. Jos halutaan että raidekerroin todella puree, on raitiovaunun oltava edes pikkasen mukavampi ja väljempi kuin bussi. 




> Ja jos vaunuun halutaan lisää tilaa, voi vaunua yksinkertaisesti pidentää. Uusi Siemensin Avenio venyy jopa 72 metriin asti.


Kapasiteetin kasvattaminen pidentämällä maksaa suhteessa enemmän kuin leventämällä.  Ne ratkaisevat lisäsentit leveyssuunnassa, että saa istuimet 2 + 2 mahtumaan kunnolla, luulisi maalaijärjellä tulevan halvemmaksi kuin että laittaa istuimet 1 + 2 ja ostaa yksi vaununivel lisää joka vaunua kohden. 

Miksi kituutella kapeilla, jos kerran rakennetaan kokonaan uusi  raitiotie, jota eivät vanhat rajoituket geometrian suhteen rajoita?




> Vaunua saa muuten vain metrin ja normaaliraideleveydelle sekä 2,3; 2,4 ja 2,65m leveyksille


Nuo Siemensin kärryt vaikuttivat esitteen mukaan ihan fiksuilta, mutta koska vaunutyyppi on uusi, niin ovatko ne tehneet ainoatakaan vielä 1000 mm leveydelle ja leveämmälle korille, ja onko ollut toimivia?

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:54 ----------




> Kyllä raitiomatkustaminen on etupäässä seisomamatkustamista. Jos lähdetään sille linjalle, että tiputetaan vaunujen kapasiteettia leveämpien jakkaroiden vuoksi, ollaan minusta väärällä tiellä, koska silloin kalusto ei vastaa tarkoitustaan, eli lyhyiden matkojen suorittamista nopeasti. Joka tapauksessa kapeaankin vaunuun saadaan täysin riittävät tilat kaikenlaiseen käyttöön, pitää vain suunnitella käytön mukainen konfiguraatio ja kytkeä juniin vaunuja kapasiteettitarpeen mukaan.


Nyt olikin kyse Jokerista eikä keskustassa ajavista raitiovaunuista. Jos nyt jotain ymmärrän pikaraitioteistä, niin sen palvelukonsepti on erilainen kuin tavallisessa keskustaraitiovaunussa jolla matkustetaan pääasiassa lyhyitä, alle 20 minuutin matkoja. Pikaraitiovaunu on HKL:n suunnittelijoiden mukaan kuin pieni juna, ja matkustamonkin toivoisi olevan enemmän junan kaltainen. Jokerilla taitetaan matkaa seudun poikki, tyypillinen matka voi olla esim Oulunkylästä Leppävaaraan tai Itäkeskuksesta Maunulaan, ja kestää yli 30 minuuttia. 

Suuri osa Jokerin työmatkaa tekevistä matkustajista tulee Jokerin varteen jollain muulla, esim lähijunalla tai metrolla. Jos Jokeri on huomattavasti ahtaampi ja epämukavampi kuin juna tai metro, niin se ei tule saavuttamaan sitä suosiota jota toivotaan kun se muutetaan bussista raitiotieksi. Lähiöissä asuvat eivät ole ns joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjän asemassa kuten keskikaupungilla asuvat, eli heillä on lähes aina mahdollisuus käyttää omaa autoa , ja sitä myös käytetään jos joukkoliikenne ei vastaa odotuksia. Se että matka kestää 15 min pidempään kuin omalla autolla jaksetaan kestää, jos joukkoliikenneväline on tilava ja siinä voi matkan aikana esim lukea lehteä tai plärätä läppärillä.

Jokerin varrella asuu suhteessa enemmän lapsiperheitä kuin keskustan ratikkalinjojen varrella, joten riittävän lastenvaunupaikkamäärän saaminen mukaan edellyttää myös leveyssuunnassa tilaa sekä oviaukkojen että käytävän kohdalla. Yksi syy miksi lähiöissä jotkut lapsiperheet eivät viitsi käyttää bussia, on se että aina on pelko ettei vaunuja saa bussiin mukaan ja vuoroa johon mahtuu joutuu odottamaan pitkään. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:15 ----------




> Hyvät seisomatilat ovat minusta äärimmäisen tärkeä osa hyvin suunnitellun raitiovaunun sisätiloja ja sellaisenaan lisäävät matkustusmukavuutta. Lisäksi Jokerista on todettu pääosan matkustajista ajavan nimenomaan verraten lyhyitä matkoja; se ei siis ole (eikä tule olemaan) paikallisjunaan verrattava linja, jossa painotus on nimenomaan istumapaikoilla.


Nykyistä bussijokeria käytetään pääasiassa aika lyhyitä matkoja varten, mutta jos koko raide-Jokerin idea on saada lisää matkustajia bussi-Jokeriin verrattuna, niin mistä ne matkustajat otetaan ellei juuri pidempiä matkoja kulkijoiden joukosta? Maankäytön kasvu Jokerin varrella on pistemäistä keskittyen muutamaan isoon lähiöön ja työpaikka-alueeseen ( Leppävaara, Viikki) joten keskimääräiset matkat tulevat joka tapauksessa pitenemään. 




> Matkustusmukavuudesta puhuttaessa on syytä muistaa, että käsitys siitä, mikä on "mukavaa" on jossain määrin subjektiivista. Henkilökohtaisesti olen kaikista käyttämistäni raidekulkuneuvoista kokenut mukavimmiksi Helsingin nivelvaunut. Niiden 2+1 penkkijärjestys tarjoaa mahdollisuuden istua "omassa rauhassa" jos matkustaa yksin, penkit on selkeästi rivitetty, vaunuissa on tarpeeksi tilaa seisojille ruuhka-aikaan ja "seisonta-alueet" (takasilta ja nivelen ympärystä) on selkeästi erotettu "istuma-alueista". Leveämpi vaunukoko ei minusta millään tapaa parantaisi matkustusmukavuutta 2,3 m leveisiin Valmetteihin verrattuna. Sen sijaan jos (ja kun) leveämmässä vaunussa käytettäisiin 2+2 penkitystä, olisi se minusta jonkinasteinen huononnus matkustusmukavuuteen.


Niin on subjektiivista. Omasta mielestäni mukavin HKL:n vanuista on yllätys yllätys se paljon haukuttu Vario. Ja menen aina istumaan, jos mahtuu, 4 istuimen ryhmään jossa on se pöytä välissä. Ne vanhat Valmetit edustavat kaikessa sympaattisuudessaan huolimatta kivikautta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

Kyllä raitiovaunu ymmärtääkseni kerää enemmän matkustajia pääasiassa lyhyitä matkoja matkustavista, avorahastuksen ansiosta. Ja Jokerin tämänhetkiset suunnitelmat eivät ainakaan tue sitä, että Jokeri tulisi olemaan pitkien matkojen kulkuväline, kun kierrosaika ja pysäkkiväli tulee olemaan ihan samaa luokkaa nykyisen bussin kanssa. Myös ratasuunnittelultaan se on lähempänä keskieurooppalaista katuratikkaa kuin pikaratikkaa.

"Alle 20 minuuttia" on aika kauniisti sanottu nykyisistä raitioteistä. Keskimääräinen matkan pituus Helsingin raitioteillä on alle kolme pysäkinväliä.

----------


## GM 5

> Istuimet eivät näytä kovin mukavilta..


Ei niiden tarvitse näyttää mukavilta, kunhan ovat niitä. Olen itse ajanut jo muutamia kertoja kyseisellä vaunutyypillä. Istuimet eivät herättäneet minussa mitään negatiivisia tuntemuksia. Tällaiset seikat ovat tietysti makuasioita. Olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että hyvin pehmeät, joustavat ja olohuoneeseen paremmin sopivat istuimet eivät kuulu joukkoliikenteeseen.

Talvivaateargumentti on tietysti olemassa, mutten näe sitä niin traagisena. 




> Kapasiteetin kasvattaminen pidentämällä maksaa suhteessa enemmän kuin leventämällä.


Mutta leventämällä 2,65 metriin vähenee integraatiomahdollisuuksia ja synergiaeffektejä joka taas nostaa kustannuksia pitkällä tähtäimellä. 




> Ne ratkaisevat lisäsentit leveyssuunnassa, että saa istuimet 2 + 2 mahtumaan kunnolla, luulisi maalaijärjellä tulevan halvemmaksi kuin että laittaa istuimet 1 + 2 ja ostaa yksi vaununivel lisää joka vaunua kohden.


2+2 järjestely ei ole välttämättömyys. Täällä on jo monta kertaa todettu, että merkittävä osa matkustajista jokerilla matkustaa lyhyitä matkoja, eli istumapaikkoja ei tarvitse olla niin paljon kuin mahdollista vaan niin paljon kuin on tarpeellista. 2+1 riittää mielestäni loistavasti ja se lisää kapasiteettia merkittävästi ihan ilmaiseksi ilman lisäsenttejä mihinkään suuntaan.




> Miksi kituutella kapeilla, jos kerran rakennetaan kokonaan uusi  raitiotie, jota eivät vanhat rajoituket geometrian suhteen rajoita?


Koska olisi taloudellisesti ja tulevaisuuden laajentamisia ajatellen parhainta saada uusi ja vanha mahdollisesti yhteensopivaksi niiltä osin kuin se on järkevää. Minusta metrin raideleveys ja 2,4m leveät vaunut keskustalijoilla sekä raide-jokerilla on mainio ratkaisu.




> Nuo Siemensin kärryt vaikuttivat esitteen mukaan ihan fiksuilta, mutta koska vaunutyyppi on uusi, niin ovatko ne tehneet ainoatakaan vielä 1000 mm leveydelle ja leveämmälle korille, ja onko ollut toimivia?


Eivät ole tehneet ainuttakaan millekään raideleveydelle. Konstruktio perustuu Combino Plussaan, tunnettu myös nimellä Combino Supra. Uskoisin vaunun soveltuvan molemmille raideleveyksille yhtä hyvin. Moni ratkaisu muistuttaa voimakkaasti Adtranz:in GTxN/M/K- vaunuja, jotka onnistuivat melko hyvin siihen nähden, että matalalattia-ajatus oli täysin uusi ja kokematon. Vaunua valmistettiin 1000mm, 1100mm sekä 1435mm versioina.

Avenio ei ehkä välttämättä sovi Helsingin nykyiseen raitiovaunuverkkoon.

Bielefeldiinhän (1000mm) on tulossa uusia vaunuja jotka ovat 2,65m leveitä. Katsotaan miten ne onnistuvat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä raitiovaunu ymmärtääkseni kerää enemmän matkustajia pääasiassa lyhyitä matkoja matkustavista, avorahastuksen ansiosta. Ja Jokerin tämänhetkiset suunnitelmat eivät ainakaan tue sitä, että Jokeri tulisi olemaan pitkien matkojen kulkuväline, kun kierrosaika ja pysäkkiväli tulee olemaan ihan samaa luokkaa nykyisen bussin kanssa. Myös ratasuunnittelultaan se on lähempänä keskieurooppalaista katuratikkaa kuin pikaratikkaa.


Niin, mutta nykyiset suunnitelmat eivät taida olla ihan lopullisia. Ainakin toivoisin niin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Muutama olennainen pointti:
- Raitiotien oleellinen hyöty on nimenomaisesti mahdollisuus liikenteeseen muun liikenteen kanssa samassa katutilassa ja -kaistoilla. Jos tämä mahdollisuus halutaan rajata pois yli 2,65 m kalustoleveydellä, suljetaan paitsi nykyiset myös tulevat laajennusmahdollisuudet pois. Liikenne muun liikenteen kanssa samalla kaistalla pyritään toki minimoimaan, mutta joissakin paikoissa sen hyödyt ylittävät sen haitat.
- Jos ei sovelleta standardeja raide- (1000 mm, 1435 mm tai 1524 mm) tai kalustoleveyksiä (lähinnä 2,3 m, 2,4 m tai 2,65 m) voidaan kalustosta varautua maksamaan vähintään 10-20% enemmän kuin normaaliratkaisuilla.
- Jos tehdään metro- tai rautatiestandardeilla, tehdään kokonaan eri linjaus ja ratkaisut kuin nyt selvitetty raide-Jokeri. Nyrkkisäännön mukaan voidaan sitten kertoa kustannukset kertoimella 5-10. Lisäksi suurta osaa jo tehdyistä kalliista infraratkaisuista ei voida käyttää.
- Jokeri on joka tapauksessa suomalaisin käsittein pikaraitiotie. Pikaraitiotielle ei kannata nyt määritellä mitään mytologista muotoa, joka ei vastaa kyseisen teknologian hyviä käytäntöjä, eli Saksan BoStrabin noudattamista, jonka reunaehtoihin kuuluu max. 2,65 m kalustoleveys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> - Jokeri on joka tapauksessa suomalaisin käsittein pikaraitiotie. Pikaraitiotielle ei kannata nyt määritellä mitään mytologista muotoa, joka ei vastaa kyseisen teknologian hyviä käytäntöjä, eli Saksan BoStrabin noudattamista, jonka reunaehtoihin kuuluu max. 2,65 m kalustoleveys.


Nyt kai ei ole enää kysymys siitä että käytetäänkö standardeista poikkeavia vaunumalleja, vaan lienemme yksimielisiä että y2,65 m yli ei mennä. Mutta kaikki muut kombinaatiot lienevät avoimia. 

Mutta minä korostan että pelkkiin synergiaetuihin Helsingin nykyisten raitioteiden kanssa tuijottaminen voi pilata koko Jokerin palveluidean, jos sen on tarkoitus olla pikaraitiotie. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta minä korostan että pelkkiin synergiaetuihin Helsingin nykyisten raitioteiden kanssa tuijottaminen voi pilata koko Jokerin palveluidean, jos sen on tarkoitus olla pikaraitiotie.


Se ei kyllä ollut kaikille keskustelijoille selvä. Useat keskustelijat ehdottivat yli 2,65 m leveitä vaunuja.

2,65 m korileveys on yhtä mahdollinen kaikilla raideleveyksillä.

Synergia- ja muita etuja muista raideleveyksistä on perätty.
1435 mm raideleveydestä ei voi olla Helsingissä synergiaetuja, 1524 mm:stä ehkä jotakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin pikaraitiotien ei tarvitse kulkea katuja pitkin kovin pitkiä osuuksia muun liikenteen seassa, tai muuten se ei ole pikaraitiotie.


Olet oikeassa, mutta pikaraitiotien etu on myös se, että se voi kulkea katuja pitkin silloin, kun:
- kadulla kulku ei hidasta matkantekoa
- kadulla kulku parantaa saavutettavuutta ja palvelutasoa

Siksi ei ole viisasta estää kadulla kulkua mitoitusratkaisuilla. Niin tehden pikaraitiotiehen tuodaan metron ongelmat.




> Helsngin nykyisten vanhojen raitioteiden osalta on kiistatonta että yli 2,3 m ei voida mennä...


Nyt hankitaan 2,4 m leveitä vaunuja. Kynnyskorkeudella vaunu on 2,3 m, jotta ei tarvitse lähteä muuttamaan laitureita vaan ne toimivat samalla tavoin vielä kymmeniä vuosia käytössä olevan nykyisen kaluston kanssa.




> Jos Jokerille valittaisiin kalustoleveydeksi 2,65 m joka on sarjavalmisteisten vaunujen maksimileveys lattian korkeudella, niin on sekin huomattavasti tilavampi sisältä kuin ne vaunut jotka HKL:llä nyt ovat.


Liikenteen hoidon kannalta oleellisinta on vaunun kapasiteetti, ei pelkästään leveys. Helsingin olosuhteissa näyttäisi siltä, että n. 175-paikkainen vaunu olisi optimaalinen. Tämä paikkamäärä saavutetaan eri pituisin vaunuin riippuen vaunun leveydestä ja kalustuksesta sekä muusta rakenteesta, kuten nivelien määrästä.

2,65 leveä vaunu on 10 % leveämpi kuin 2,4-metrinen. Teoriassa siis vaunut ovat samankokoisia, jos 2,4-metrinen on 10 % pidempi. Käytännössä ei kuitenkaan ole näin, jos leveys käytetään esim. väljempiin istuimiin, kuten usein tehdään. Sen sijaan 2,3-metrinenkin voi olla kapasiteetiltaan suurempi, jos sen kalustus on 1+2 ja 2,65:n kalustus 2+2 istuinta.

2,65-metrinen vaunu siis on väljempi, mutta ei välttämättä tilavampi. Esim. käytävän levennyksestä ei ole paljon hyötyä, kun käytävällä seisominen riippu otetangoista eikä pelkästä pinta-alasta. Toinen kysymys on istumapaikkojen määrä ja väljyys. Lyhyillä matkoilla raideliikenteessä monet eivät edes välitä istua, vaikka paikkoja olisi (istumapaikka ei ole sama asia bussissa ja raiteilla). Ja jos väljyyden ja saavutettavuuden panee vastakkain, saavutettavuus lienee kuitenkin arvokkaampaa.




> Mutta minä korostan että pelkkiin synergiaetuihin Helsingin nykyisten raitioteiden kanssa tuijottaminen voi pilata koko Jokerin palveluidean, jos sen on tarkoitus olla pikaraitiotie.


Mitä nyt palveluidealla tarkoitat? Jokerin palveluidea on ollut ja on tarjota kehämäinen joukkoliikenneyhteys, jotta ei tarvitse aina matkustaa keskustan kautta vaihtaen vaan joukkoliikenne palvelee suoraan kuten autojen kehätiet. Tämä palveluidea on toiminut kaikki ennakko-odotukset ylittäen. Raide-Jokerilla ei ole tarkoitus muuttaa tätä ideaa vaan taata sen toimivuus ja riittävä tarjonta.

Tätä palveluideaa vain parantaa se, että rata on teknisesti yhteensopiva muun raitioverkon kanssa. Tällä estyy Jokerin muuttuminen metromaiseksi, muusta joukkoliikenteestä irralliseksi erillisjärjestelmäksi. Siitä on enemmän haittaa kuin lähinnä teoreettisista muutaman prosentin säästöistä joita voi kuvitella saavutettavan poikkeavasta mitoituksesta.

Joukkoliikenteen tarkoitus ei ole olla mahdollisimman halpaa vaan mahdollisimman hyvin palvelevaa ja matkustajia autoista houkuttelevaa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Tämä juttu on tainnut kiertää päätesilmukkaa jo jonkin aikaa, mutta jatkanpahan kumminkin. Jos oletetaan noin keskustelun vuoksi, että Jokeri tehdään 1000 mm raiteilla ja korileveydeltään 2,65 m matalalattiaisilla vaunuilla, jotka ovat Variotramia pidempiä ja mahdollisesti kankeampia, niin

- pääseekö vaunuilla ajamaan Koskelaan ja Vallilaan vai tarvitaanko muutoksia ko. vanhoilla radoilla

- kuinka suuri aukko jää vanhojen vaunujen lattian ja Jokerin uusien pysäkkikorokkeiden väliin, ja vaatisiko tämä ehdottomasti liikkuvia astinlautoja tms. vai selvitäänkö nelikielisellä 'mind the gap' -kailotuksella

- menetetäänkö jotain oleellista synergiaetua, jos käytetään kokonaan erilaista kalustoa kuin nyt meneillään olevassa hankinnassa tulee. Kaipa valmistaja voisi tehdä samoista vaunuista leveämpiä Jokeri-versioita, tosin Jokeri-hankinta on sen verran kaukana tulevaisuudessa, että tarjonta ja muut markkinaolosuhteet ehtivät muuttua.

----------


## tlajunen

> - kuinka suuri aukko jää vanhojen vaunujen lattian ja Jokerin uusien pysäkkikorokkeiden väliin
> .


Aukko = (Jokerivaunun leveys - Nykyisen katuratikan leveys) / 2 + Jokerivaunun ja Jokerikorokkeen välys.

----------


## Antero Alku

> - pääseekö vaunuilla ajamaan Koskelaan ja Vallilaan vai tarvitaanko muutoksia ko. vanhoilla radoilla


Jokerin ja Koskelan varikon välillä ei ole mitään rataa, joten tietenkin tulevaisuudessa rakennettavaa uutta rataa voi ajaa leveilläkin vaunuilla. Koskelan varikolla ei ole kynnyskorkeuden tasolla olevia pysäkkejä ja raidevälit ovat luultavasti riittävät. Ovien leveydet on tarkistettava.

Vallilaan jatkettaessa matkalla on muutama pysäkki laitureineen, joten ei pääse muuttamatta pysäkkejä. Vallilassa ovet ovat liian kapeat 2,65 m:n vaunuille.




> - kuinka suuri aukko jää vanhojen vaunujen lattian ja Jokerin uusien pysäkkikorokkeiden väliin, ja vaatisiko tämä ehdottomasti liikkuvia astinlautoja tms. vai selvitäänkö nelikielisellä 'mind the gap' -kailotuksella


Ohjearvo on, että kynnys ja laituri ovat toisistaan enintään 5 cm etäisyydellä niin vaaka kuin pystysuunnassakin. Tällöin esteettömyys vielä toteutuu.

2,65 ja 2,3 m vaunujen kynnykset ovat 17,5 cm:n etäisyydellä toisistaan, joten laiturin ja kynnyksen väli on ohjeraolla 22,5 cm. Se on liikaa.




> - menetetäänkö jotain oleellista synergiaetua, jos käytetään kokonaan erilaista kalustoa kuin nyt meneillään olevassa hankinnassa tulee. Kaipa valmistaja voisi tehdä samoista vaunuista leveämpiä Jokeri-versioita, tosin Jokeri-hankinta on sen verran kaukana tulevaisuudessa, että tarjonta ja muut markkinaolosuhteet ehtivät muuttua.


Kaluston ylläpidon kannalta oleellista on, että kalusto perustuu samoihin komponentteihin. Siten vaunuilla tulisi olla sama perusrakenne, vaikka vaunut eri kokoisia olisivatkin.

Jokeri on muutaman vuoden päässä. Mitään ihmeellistä ei ole tapahtumassa kalustomarkkinoilla siihen mennessä. Suurten valmistajien kehitteillä tai valmistumassa olevat mallit ovat tiedossa jo nyt. Helsingin ja HSL:n kannalta on kaikkein edullisinta ostaa Jokerille vaunuja nyt meneillään olevan hankinnan yhteydessä.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Anteron viestin perusteella lienee hyvä huomata, että 2,65 m leveällä Jokerilla käytännössä seuraa tilanne, että 2,3-2,4 m leveitä vaunuja ei voi käyttää radalla sellaisenaan, vaan tarvitaan erikoisrakenne, esimerkiksi siirtyvä kynnys.

Valitettavasti alustavassa yleissuunnitelmassa ei ole kartoitettu Jokerin ja muun raitiotieverkon yhdistämisen hyötyjä. Nämä tulisi selvittää kiireellisesti ja ammattitaitoisessa ohjauksessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Anteron viestin perusteella lienee hyvä huomata, että 2,65 m leveällä Jokerilla käytännössä seuraa tilanne, että 2,3-2,4 m leveitä vaunuja ei voi käyttää radalla sellaisenaan, vaan tarvitaan erikoisrakenne, esimerkiksi siirtyvä kynnys.


Sen olen minäkin ottanut huomioon, ja kuvittelisin että leveämpien vaunujen käyttö Jokerissa ei kaadu siihen.




> Valitettavasti alustavassa yleissuunnitelmassa ei ole kartoitettu Jokerin ja muun raitiotieverkon yhdistämisen hyötyjä. Nämä tulisi selvittää kiireellisesti ja ammattitaitoisessa ohjauksessa.


Ehdottomasti

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:22 ----------




> 2,65 leveä vaunu on 10 % leveämpi kuin 2,4-metrinen. Teoriassa siis vaunut ovat samankokoisia, jos 2,4-metrinen on 10 % pidempi. Käytännössä ei kuitenkaan ole näin, jos leveys käytetään esim. väljempiin istuimiin, kuten usein tehdään. Sen sijaan 2,3-metrinenkin voi olla kapasiteetiltaan suurempi, jos sen kalustus on 1+2 ja 2,65:n kalustus 2+2 istuinta.


Vain siinä tapauksessa että 2,3 metrinen on reilusti pidempi. Sikäli kun ymmärrän nin raitiovaunussa ne pidennysosat ts nivelet maksavat eniten, ei vaunun leventäminen suhteessa niin paljon. Kun ajatellaan liikenteen liikenteen taloudellisuutta, niin jos jokerista halutaan tehdä busseihin verrattuna taloudellisempaa on tämä kaluston mitoitus yksi ratkaiseva telkijä. Muuten koko Jokerin raiteistaminen voi kaatua siihen että sama homma hoituu halvemmalla bussilla, ja jos ympäristökysymykset ratkaisevat, niin johdinautolla. Keskustan ratikkalinjoille joudutaan hankkimaan ahtaita ja kalliita vaunuja jotka pystyvät kääntymään jyrkissä kadunkulmissa ja nousemaan mäissä, ja joilla liikennöinti on kalliimpaa kuin busseilla. Jokerissa sellaisia rajoitteita ei ole.




> 2,65-metrinen vaunu siis on väljempi, mutta ei välttämättä tilavampi. Esim. käytävän levennyksestä ei ole paljon hyötyä, kun käytävällä seisominen riippu otetangoista eikä pelkästä pinta-alasta. Toinen kysymys on istumapaikkojen määrä ja väljyys. Lyhyillä matkoilla raideliikenteessä monet eivät edes välitä istua, vaikka paikkoja olisi (istumapaikka ei ole sama asia bussissa ja raiteilla). Ja jos väljyyden ja saavutettavuuden panee vastakkain, saavutettavuus lienee kuitenkin arvokkaampaa.


Tänään oli lyhyt uutinen hesarissa siitä miten rajoitettua lastenvaunujen kuskaaminen nykyisissä vaunissa on. Tavalliseen Valmet-niveleen mahtu vain kaksi lastenvaunua! Teoriassa mahtuisi 4 jos taaempaankin oviaukkoon sallittaisiin vaunujen kuljetus.  Mielestäni nuo luvut ovat kuitenkin riittämättömiä kun puhutaan ratikasta joka liikkuu lapsperheiden asuttamilla esikaupunkialueilla. Siihen pitää mahtua vähintään 8. Jos vaunu olisi ne ratkaisevat 30 senttiä leveämpi kuin nykyiset, niin yhteen oviaukkon mahtuisi jo 3-4 vaunua ja käytävillekin voisi rajoitetusti ottaa vaunuja. Tässäpä miettimistä "insinööreille" jotka ajattelevat vain mennä aidan yli mistä se on matalin.




> Mitä nyt palveluidealla tarkoitat? Jokerin palveluidea on ollut ja on tarjota kehämäinen joukkoliikenneyhteys, jotta ei tarvitse aina matkustaa keskustan kautta vaihtaen vaan joukkoliikenne palvelee suoraan kuten autojen kehätiet. Tämä palveluidea on toiminut kaikki ennakko-odotukset ylittäen. Raide-Jokerilla ei ole tarkoitus muuttaa tätä ideaa vaan taata sen toimivuus ja riittävä tarjonta.


Kyllä, mutta vaunujen on oltava mukavempia kuin bussit, jos halutaan enemmän matkustajia. Muuten Jokerista tehdään johdinautolinja. 




> Tätä palveluideaa vain parantaa se, että rata on teknisesti yhteensopiva muun raitioverkon kanssa. Tällä estyy Jokerin muuttuminen metromaiseksi, muusta joukkoliikenteestä irralliseksi erillisjärjestelmäksi. Siitä on enemmän haittaa kuin lähinnä teoreettisista muutaman prosentin säästöistä joita voi kuvitella saavutettavan poikkeavasta mitoituksesta.


Tehtäkäööt nyt selväksi että minä en halua Jokerista metroa, mutta että vaunut olisivat sisältäpäin enemmän kuin juna tai metro, esim kuten Saksan Stadtbahnien tai Ranskan uudet pikaraitioteiden vaunut. Jos on mahdollista hankkia jokeria varten oma kalusto jolla on sama 1000 mm raideleveys kuin muulla raitioverkolla, ja voi käyttää samoja varikoita, niin mikä estää sellaisten hankimista? Mitä järkeä on hankkia ahtaita sillipurkkeja tälle linjalle jonka palvelukonsepti eroaa selvästi keskustan raitioteistä?

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> Jokerin ja Koskelan varikon välillä ei ole mitään rataa, joten tietenkin tulevaisuudessa rakennettavaa uutta rataa voi ajaa leveilläkin vaunuilla. Koskelan varikolla ei ole kynnyskorkeuden tasolla olevia pysäkkejä ja raidevälit ovat luultavasti riittävät. Ovien leveydet on tarkistettava.


Mielestäni kaikissa Koskelan ovissa on yli 35cm pelivaraa. Säilytyshallin ovet varsinkin ovat runsaan levyiset. Suurin ongelma uusissa vaunuissa varmaan tulisi olemaan pituus, mutta sekin ongelma on ollut arkipäivää jo Variotramien tulon jälkeen. Hallia on vaikeaa ellei jopa mahdotonta järjestellä niin että hallin läpäisevä suojatie pysyy avoimena. Mutta mikäli Koskelaan on Jokerivaunuja tulossa, niin nille kaiketi on sitten tulossa uusi hallikin.




> Tänään oli lyhyt uutinen hesarissa siitä miten rajoitettua lastenvaunujen kuskaaminen nykyisissä vaunissa on. Tavalliseen Valmet-niveleen mahtu vain kaksi lastenvaunua! Teoriassa mahtuisi 4 jos taaempaankin oviaukkoon sallittaisiin vaunujen kuljetus.  Mielestäni nuo luvut ovat kuitenkin riittämättömiä kun puhutaan ratikasta joka liikkuu lapsperheiden asuttamilla esikaupunkialueilla. Siihen pitää mahtua vähintään 8. Jos vaunu olisi ne ratkaisevat 30 senttiä leveämpi kuin nykyiset, niin yhteen oviaukkon mahtuisi jo 3-4 vaunua ja käytävillekin voisi rajoitetusti ottaa vaunuja. Tässäpä miettimistä "insinööreille" jotka ajattelevat vain mennä aidan yli mistä se on matalin.


Variotram on saman levyinen ja siihen mahtuu lastenvaunuja suunnilleen tuo kahdeksan, huolimatta erittäin istumispainotteisesta matkustamoasetelmasta. Nivelvaunun eteisen kapeus johtuu vain portaiden haukkaamasta tilasta.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Tavalliseen Valmet-niveleen mahtu vain kaksi lastenvaunua! Teoriassa mahtuisi 4 jos taaempaankin oviaukkoon sallittaisiin vaunujen kuljetus.  Mielestäni nuo luvut ovat kuitenkin riittämättömiä kun puhutaan ratikasta joka liikkuu lapsperheiden asuttamilla esikaupunkialueilla. Siihen pitää mahtua vähintään 8... 
> 
> Mitä järkeä on hankkia ahtaita sillipurkkeja tälle linjalle jonka palvelukonsepti eroaa selvästi keskustan raitioteistä?


Valmet-nivelien syntyajoista matkustuskäyttäytyminen on muuttunut ratkaisevasti. Silloin lastenvaunujen kanssa yleensä käveltiin ja sporamatkalla pikkulapsi oli monesti sylissä eikä vaunuissa. Sitä paitsi "vaunuina" käytettiin useammin kevyitä ja kokoontaitettavia lastenrattaita. Varsinaiset lastenvaunutkin olivat pienempiä kuin nykyiset, katumaasturin mittoja lähentelevät turbomallit.

Vaunumatkustamisen maksuttomuus oli alun perin turvallisuustekijä - että ei tarvinnut jättää vaunuja ja lasta yksin taka- tai keskisillalle ja mennä kuljettajan luo maksamaan. Siitä on kuitenkin tullut jonkinlainen "saavutettu etu", jonka myötä on niin helppoa hypätä kyytiin, vaikka niin vanhemmalle kuin lapselle kävely ulkoilmassa olisi useimmiten terveellisempää ja monesti kätevämpääkin. Nykyisenä matkakorttiaikana kortinlukija voisi olla jokaisella lastenvaunupaikallakin.

Ensisijaisesti jokerivaunu ei kuitenkaan ole lastenvaunujenkuljetusvaunu. Jos pikkulasta on välttämätöntä kuljettaa ruuhkassa, se on helpompaa kantoliinassa tai -rinkassa kuin vaunuissa.

"Sillipurkkeja" ovat johdinautotkin, kun matkustajamäärät jatkuvasti kasvavat. Siksi jokerille tarvitaan sporaa, mutta kymmenen sentin lisäleveys ei ratkaisevasti lisää mukaan mahtuvien matkustajien määrää. Sitä paitsi lastenvaunujen pysäköinti käytäville hankaloittaa liikkumista sisään ja ulos. Jokerin "konseptina" on runsaiden ja kätevien vaihtoyhteyksien tarjoaminen, ei pelkkä päättäriltä päättärille kyyditseminen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos on mahdollista hankkia jokeria varten oma kalusto jolla on sama 1000 mm raideleveys kuin muulla raitioverkolla, ja voi käyttää samoja varikoita, niin mikä estää sellaisten hankimista?


1000 mm raideleveys + 2,65 m korileveys - kaluston hankinnan voi estää se, jos Jokerin radalle on yhteiskäyttöä siten, että sillä kannattaa yhteensopivuussyistä ajaa 1000 mm + 2,4 m korileveyden kalustoa.




> Mitä järkeä on hankkia ahtaita sillipurkkeja tälle linjalle jonka palvelukonsepti eroaa selvästi keskustan raitioteistä?


2,4 m korileveyden matalalattiaiset raitiovaunut eivät todellakaan ole "ahtaita sillipurkkeja" verrattuna mihinkään bussityyppiin ja ne ovat aivan asiallista kalustoa myös esikaupunkien kehämäiselle raitiotielle.

Ratkaisevaa lienevät sisustusratkaisut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensisijaisesti jokerivaunu ei kuitenkaan ole lastenvaunujenkuljetusvaunu. Jos pikkulasta on välttämätöntä kuljettaa ruuhkassa, se on helpompaa kantoliinassa tai -rinkassa kuin vaunuissa.


Kannnattanee asettua vähän tavallisen matkustajan tilanteeseen ja kuvitella millaista olisi matkustaa milläkin joukoliikennevälineellä jos on minkälaisia kantamuksia mukana.

Pienten lasten vanhemmat eivät matkusta sattuneista syistä vaunujen kanssa erityisen paljon työmatkaruuhkan aikana, mutta kyllä esim keskellä päivää tai viikonloppuisin. Jos ratikkaan tai bussiin ei voi ottaa kuin kahdet vaunut, ja vuoroväli viikonloppuna tai hiljaisen liikenteen aikaan on 15-20 min, niin odotus voi venyä tosi pitkäksi kunnes osuu paikalle sellainen bussi tai ratikka johon vaunujen kanssa mahtuu kyytiin, jos bussit tai ratikat ovat sellaisia kuin ovat nykyään. Eli, paikoissa joissa palvelu ei pelaa tyydyttävästi, kuljetaan enimmäkseen omalla autolla. Mutta siellä jossa kulkee metro tai lähijuna, niin vaunujen kanssa mahtuu aina kyytiin ja niillä myös kuljetaan. Siksi Jokeri-bussissa ei näe lastenvaunuja koska ne joilla on vaunu-ikäisiä lapsia eivät viitsi edes yrittää kyytiin kun tarjolla on eioota.

Nimimerkki risukasa mainitsi että Variotramiin mahtuisi 8 lastenvaunua. Vertailin SRS:n sivuilla eri vaunutyyppejä ja onhan se mahdollista että sinne mahtuu, jos esim etu ja takaoven luona on yhdet, ja keskiovien kohdalla kolmet rattaat. Mutta Variossa, vaikka se on mukavimmin ja fiksuimin sisustettu kaikista HKL:n spårista, on vähiten istuma- ja seisomapaikkoja kaiken kaikkiaan, ja vaunu on siksi tullut kalliiksi sekä rakentaa että operoida, vaikka teknisistä ongelmista johtuvat korjaus- ja seisonta-ajan kustannukset ei otettaisi huomioon.  

Todennäköisesti jos Vario olisi ne ratkaisevat 30 senttiä leveämpi, se ylittäisi sekä istuma- että seisomapaikka että lastenvaunupaikkamäärältään että taloudellisuudessa  muut käytössä olevat vaunut, myös yli 26 m pitkät välipalalla pidennetyt nivelvaunut. Jos olisi aikaa ja energiaa voisi tietenkin plärätä kaikki Bombardierin, Siemensin ja Stadlerin raitiovaunu-esitteet ja vertailla paikkamääriä eri pituus- ja leveyskombinaatioilla, mutta kai yläastetason geometriallakin voi jotain päätellä kanssa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ess

Valmet-niveleen mahtuu ainakin kuudet lastenvaunut. Välipalalliseen vielä enemmän. Mielestäni välipaloituksen yhteydessä taaempi lastenvaunutila olisi pitänyt täyttää normaaleilla penkeillä. Aivan takaosa on hyvä tuollaisena kuin se on seisoville matkustajille.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Pienten lasten vanhemmat eivät matkusta sattuneista syistä vaunujen kanssa erityisen paljon työmatkaruuhkan aikana


Ja miksi eivät matkustaisi? Päivähoitoonkin täytyy lapset saada.

Nähdäkseni kalustoa on perusteltua arvioida lastenvaunupaikkojen määrän suhteen, mutta mikä tahansa matalalattiainen raitiovaunu on ylivertainen mihin tahansa bussiin verrattuna.

----------


## risukasa

> Mutta Variossa, vaikka se on mukavimmin ja fiksuimin sisustettu kaikista HKL:n spårista, on vähiten istuma- ja seisomapaikkoja kaiken kaikkiaan, ja vaunu on siksi tullut kalliiksi sekä rakentaa että operoida, vaikka teknisistä ongelmista johtuvat korjaus- ja seisonta-ajan kustannukset ei otettaisi huomioon.


Kyllä tuo Variotramin ahtaus johtuu teliratkaisusta, joka tekee järkevän penkityksen mahdottomaksi. Istuimia on jouduttu laittamaan 2+2 mikä on samalla syönyt tärkeätä seisomatilaa tehden vaunusta siten kokonsa nähde pienikapasiteettisen.

Variotramin 2. moduuli on pyörätön, ja siellä on aivan mainio eteinen nimenomaan vaikeasti liikkuvia ajatellen. Ja jos vaunuja, pyörätuoleja (tulevaisuudessa polkupyöriäkin?) yms. kulkuvälineitä ei tule, niin tilalle mahtuu runsaasti seisomamatkustajia.

Ja koska etuovellakin on lastenvaunupaikka, niin matalavuoroissa on tuo vanha _lastenvaunupykäläkin_ tarpeeton. Viimeistään kuljettajalipunmyynnin loppuessa pitäisi lastenvaunupykälä poistaa raitioliikenteestä kokonaan ja antaa perhe/lapsialennukset lipunhinnoissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valmet-niveleen mahtuu ainakin kuudet lastenvaunut. Välipalalliseen vielä enemmän. Mielestäni välipaloituksen yhteydessä taaempi lastenvaunutila olisi pitänyt täyttää normaaleilla penkeillä. Aivan takaosa on hyvä tuollaisena kuin se on seisoville matkustajille.


Hyvä huomio. Mutta tämänpäiväisen hesarin pikku-uutisen mukaan nivelvaunuun saa ottaa vain 2 kpl lastenvaunuja ja ne vain etummaisen keskioven kohdalle. Byrokraattisista syistä. Välipalaniveleen mahtuu tietysti välipalaan,ehkä 3 tai parhaimaassa tapauksessa 4 vaunua. 

Joka tapauksessa, jos pelkäsätän matkustajakapasiteettti ratkaisee, niin Jokeria varten ei kannata ostaa mitään uusia vaunuja ollenkaan, vaan laittaa kaikki välipalanivelet sinne, myös vanhat Saksasta hankitut. Mutta näin tuskin tullaan tekemään ja sen tyyppisiä vaunuja jossa vain keskiosasta pääsee sisään portaita kiipeämättä ei valmisteta enää eikä tyydytä muutenkaan nykyajan matskustustarpeita. 

Vertailin Wikistä pohjosimaisten kaupunkien uusimpia vaunutyyppejä:

Niiden mukaan niihin mahtuu seuraavasti:
Tukholma (tvärbanan) A32 (Bombardier Flexity Swift): 211 mstkustajaa joista 78 istuen
Göteborg M32 (Ansaldo Sirio): 179 matkustajaa joista 83 istuen (tämä vaunutyyppi on toki osoittautunut epäluotettavaksi)
Helsinki Variotram 135 matkustajaa joista 55 istuen (ja niistä 10 klaffituoleiilla)
Helsinki Välipalanivel 170 matkustajaa joista 49 istuen

ja Jokerin nykyinen telibussi: n 100 matkustajaa joista n 50 istuen (tarkkoja lukuja en sanut ongittua mistään)

Antero kirjoitti että Jokeriin tarvittaisiin n 170 matkustajaa vetävä raitiovaunu. 
- sen puolesta välipalanivel olisi optimaalisin, mutta muilta ratkaisuiltaan ei, eikä sellaisia valmisteta enää
- Jos valitaan pidättäydytään nykyisessä vaunuleveydessä ja vario-tyyyppisessä vaunussa, niin matkustajia yhten sellaiseen mahtuu karkeasti sekä istumaan että seisomaan suurin piirtein saman verran kuin nykysiin busseihin, eli kapasiteettia ei kasva. Jouduttaisiin tilaamaan vaunuja jotka olisivat 1.5 kertaa niin pitkiä kuin Vario, ja hinnaltaankin varmaan 1,2 - 1,5 kertaisia.
- Mutta jos valitaan vaunuleveydeksi 2,65 m niin järkevin vaunu olisi sen kaltainen kuin Tukholman Tvärbananin A32. Silloin istumaan mahtuisi 1,5 kertainen määrä kuin nykyisiin busseihin tai Variotramiin, ja seisomaan kaksinkertainen määrä, eli tila ei lopu heti kesken! Silti A32 on vain n 5 m pidempi kuin Variotram, ja tuskin hinnaltaan kalliimpi, vai onko?

Mutta löysin vielä yhden vaihtoehdon: Manneheim-Luwigshafen-Heidelbergillä on "laatikkomaisia" 2.4 m leveitä Variobahn vaunuja joista n 30 m pitkään malliin mahtuu n 90 istumaan ja saman verran seisomaan. Nämähän olisivat muuten ihanteellisia Helsingille joka paikan liikenteeseen, mutta uskaltaako Helsinki tilata sellaisia (tai myykö valmistaja niitä)?

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:23 ----------




> Ja koska etuovellakin on lastenvaunupaikka, niin matalavuoroissa on tuo vanha _lastenvaunupykäläkin_ tarpeeton. Viimeistään kuljettajalipunmyynnin loppuessa pitäisi lastenvaunupykälä poistaa raitioliikenteestä kokonaan ja antaa perhe/lapsialennukset lipunhinnoissa.


Siis se lastenvaunupykälä eli ilmainen matkustusoikeus vaunujen kanssa voitaisiin vaikka huomisesta lähtien poistaa metrosta ja lähijunista mutta joka sitä ehdottaa tosissaan  tekee poliittisen itsemurhan.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:26 ----------




> Kyllä tuo Variotramin ahtaus johtuu teliratkaisusta, joka tekee järkevän penkityksen mahdottomaksi. Istuimia on jouduttu laittamaan 2+2 mikä on samalla syönyt tärkeätä seisomatilaa tehden vaunusta siten kokonsa nähde pienikapasiteettisen.


Nämä ovat kai reunaehtoja joiden kanssa täyty elää jos vaunun on oltava matalalattiainen. Jos hyväksytään että 1/2 tai 2/3 lattiasta on matalalla, niin paikkamäärä ehkä 1,2 - 1,4 kertaistuu, sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt. Mutta jos korkeusero vaunun sisällä on suuri, kuten välipalanivelessä, niin sekin syö kapasiteettia ja tekee matkustamisen muutenkin hankalaksi joillekin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## GM 5

> Jos olisi aikaa ja energiaa voisi tietenkin plärätä kaikki Bombardierin, Siemensin ja Stadlerin raitiovaunu-esitteet ja vertailla paikkamääriä eri pituus- ja leveyskombinaatioilla, mutta kai yläastetason geometriallakin voi jotain päätellä kanssa.


Siemensin uutta Avenio-vaunua saa pituuksille 18, 27, 36, 45, 54, 63 ja 72m. Yksi moduuli on 9m pitkä ja pienin vaunu (18m) on kaksimoduulinen.

Vaunun voi tilata kolmella eri leveydellä: 2,3m, 2,4m ja 2,65m.

Vaunun maksimaalinen matkustajakapasiteetti kahteen suuntaan ajettavassa vaunutyypissä eri vaunupituuksissa (poiminto):

27m/2,4m: 170 paikkaa
27m/2,65m: 180 paikkaa

36m/2,4m: 230 paikkaa
36m/2,65m: 250 paikkaa

Eri raideleveyksillä ei lähteen mukaan ole vaikutusta maksimaaliseen kapasiteettiin.

Lähde: Straßenbahn-Nahverkehrsmagazin 7/09, sivu 45

Valitsin nämä kaksi pituutta, koska niitten kapasiteetti vastaa tulevaisuudessa Jokerilla ja myös Helsingin kaupunkiliikenteessä tarpeellista kapasiteettia. Jätin 2,3m leveän vaihtoehdon pois, sillä se ei tule näillä näkymin olemaan edes mahdollinen vaihtoehto.

Paikkamäärä eroaa siis ensimmäisessä vaihtoehdossa (27m) noin 5,88% ja toisessa (36m) noin 8,7%. Mielestäni näin pienillä kapasiteettilisäyksillä ei voi oikeuttaa synergiamahdollisuuksien radikaalia vähentämistä.

Tämä on tietysti vain yksi esimerkki mutta antaa kuitenkin kuvan siitä, että leveämpi vaunu tuo vain marginaalisesti enemmän matkustajapaikkoja. Sen 5-9% kapasiteettilisäyksen hinta ei ehkä vaunuhankinnassa ole suuri, mutta potentiaalimenetyksien, synergiamenetyksien ja palvelutasomenetyksien rahallinen arvo on erittäin painava.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 27m/2,4m: 170 paikkaa
> 27m/2,65m: 180 paikkaa
> 
> 36m/2,4m: 230 paikkaa
> 36m/2,65m: 250 paikkaa
> 
> Eri raideleveyksillä ei lähteen mukaan ole vaikutusta maksimaaliseen kapasiteettiin.
> 
> Lähde: Straßenbahn-Nahverkehrsmagazin 7/09, sivu 45


Saisiko vielä tarkennettua istuma/seisomapaikojen määrän esim 27 m pitkässä mallissa.

Ratkaisevaa on se että pääseekö istumaan vähintään 80, joka olisi n 1,5 kertaa nykyisen bussin istumapaikkamäärä. 




> Jätin 2,3m leveän vaihtoehdon pois, sillä se ei tule näillä näkymin olemaan edes mahdollinen vaihtoehto.


Se 2.3 m kin leveä malli voi tulla kyseeseen jos valmistaja ei pysty toimittamaan leveimmästä kohdastaan 2.4 m leveää joka kuitenkin lattian/pysälkkikorokkeiden korkeudella on vain 2.3 m leveä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> ja Jokerin nykyinen telibussi: n 100 matkustajaa joista n 50 istuen


Telibussien istumapaikkakapasiteetti on noin 49-55 paikkaa, ja rekisteröity kokonaiskapasiteetti noin 90 paikkaa. Helsingissä käytettävä mitoituskapasiteeetti on noin 70 paikkaa.

----------


## GM 5

> Saisiko vielä tarkennettua istuma/seisomapaikojen määrän esim 27 m pitkässä mallissa.


Lähde ei valitettavasti mainitse tarkkoja jakaumia seisoma/istumapaikkojen välillä. Myöskään Siemensin kotisivuilla mainitaan vain matkustajakapasiteetti kokonaisuudessaan. Yksi kuva kyllä löytyy jossa on 2+2 istuimet. 

Voi hyvin olla, että istumapaikkojen järjestely ja määrä on valittu niin, että kokonaiskapasiteetti on suurimmillaan, eli todennäköisesti 2+1 kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa. Istumapaikka "hinta" seisomapaikoissa on jossain 1-2 välillä. Valmistaja haluaa tietysti markkinoida vaunua mahdollisimman suurikapasiteettisena.




> Se 2.3 m kin leveä malli voi tulla kyseeseen jos valmistaja ei pysty toimittamaan leveimmästä kohdastaan 2.4 m leveää joka kuitenkin lattian/pysälkkikorokkeiden korkeudella on vain 2.3 m leveä.


Kuten täällä on jo todettu, uudet Helsingin vaunut ovat matkustamon kohdalta 2,4m leveitä ja pysäkkikorokkeen korkeudessa 2,3m. Tämä vaatimus oli myös kilpailutuksessa valmistajien tiedossa. Uskoisin, että nyt ensimmäisen karsinnan voittaneet tarjoajat täyttävät tämän vaatimuksen. Konstruktio ei ole mitenkään uusi tai kokematon. Jos siis nyt tilataan 2,4m leveitä vaunuja, miksi 2,3m leveät vaunut olisivat edes harkittava vaihtoehto jokerille?

----------


## Harri Turunen

Laskeskelin, että jos haluttaisiin toteuttaa mahdollisen Jokeriraition ja nykyisen raitioverkon integraatio käyttäen kolmen kiskon raidetta, niin rungonleveydellä 2824 mm tuo onnistuisi 1524 mm raideleveydellä niin, ettei tarvita liikkuvia astinlautoja. 1435 mm raideleveydellä riittäisi 2735 mm rungonleveys. Ilmeisestikin 3. kiskon ratkaisut on yleensä toteutettu käyttäen laiturista katsoen ulompaa kiskoa yhteisenä, sillä mielestäni maailmalla näkemäni astinlaudat ovat olleet liikkuvaa sorttia kapeammissa raitiovaunuissa.

Liekö kuitenkaan tuo yhden kiskon hinta niin merkittävä tekijä etteikö saman tien voisi tehdä yhdistelmä radan neljällä kiskolla, niin kuluvat tasaisesti? Kiskoa kaiketi kuitenkin saa aika monta kilometria sillä rahalla, minkä maksaisi läppien rakentaminen muutaman mahdollisesti integroitavan linjan vanhoihin raitiovaunuihin. 4-kiskorakenteella saisi toki myös leveät ja kapeat 1000 mm raidetta käyttävät ratikat kulkemaan laiturin vierestä ilman liikkuvia astinlautoja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Rupeaisi tulemaan 2735 - 2824 mm leveille raitiovaunuille myös muhkea hinta. ¨¨

Kisko ei toki ole ratkaiseva kustannus, mutta voisiko joku kertoa, mitä ihmeen hyötyä 1435 tai 1524 mm raideleveydestä olisi Raide-Jokerilla 1000 mm:een verrattuna.

2,65 m korileveydestä on kapasiteettihyötyä, mutta sen kumoaa pitkälti integraatiohyödyn pieneneminen.

----------


## ess

1435 mm raideleveys on ainakin syytä unohtaa täysin. Tällöin Jokerista tulisi täysin oma saarekkeensa, eikä kaluston (ml. työkoneet) lainaaminen mistään onnistuisi. 1000 mm ja 1524 mm ovat ainoat pohdinnan arvoiset vaihtoehdot.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> 1435 mm raideleveys on ainakin syytä unohtaa täysin. Tällöin Jokerista tulisi täysin oma saarekkeensa, eikä kaluston (ml. työkoneet) lainaaminen mistään onnistuisi. 1000 mm ja 1524 mm ovat ainoat pohdinnan arvoiset vaihtoehdot.


Nähdäkseni ainoa merkittävä syy miksi valita 1435 mm olisi strateginen eli aikomus jollain aikavälillä siirtyä koko juna- ja raitiotieverkolla tuohon leveyteen EU:n laajuisesti. Tällaisesta tavoitteesta en ole kuullut.

Mahtaneeko kapean ja leveän raiteen ylläpitokustannuksissa olla eroa? Ajantasaista tilastodataa ei taida Suomen kokemuksista löytyä, jollei Jokeri-rataa toteuteta samaan tapaan kuin nykyisiä raitioteitä. Jokeri-ratahan tulisi olemaan aika pitkä, joten jos ylläpitokusannuksissa olisi saavutettavissa merkittäviä säästöjä, niin se voisi olla yksi valintakriteeri.

----------


## MaZo

On täysin absurdia ehdottaa 1524mm raideleveyttä, joka olisi pitänyt unohtaa jo ketjun alussa. Yhdeltäkään varteenotettavalta valmistajalta ei löydy sopivaa teliä kyseiselle raideleveydelle, eikä uuden suunnittelu ole halpaa. Ei siis ole mitään järkeä valita raitiovaunun raideleveydeksi jotain täysin eksoottista mittaa.

Kaluston saaminen metrolle ja rautateille on jo riittävän vaikeaa raideleveyden vuoksi. Raitiovaunun matalalattiaisuus ei ainakaan paranna saatavuutta tai helpota uuden suunnittelua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> On täysin absurdia ehdottaa 1524mm raideleveyttä, joka olisi pitänyt unohtaa jo ketjun alussa. Yhdeltäkään varteenotettavalta valmistajalta ei löydy sopivaa teliä kyseiselle raideleveydelle, eikä uuden suunnittelu ole halpaa. Ei siis ole mitään järkeä valita raitiovaunun raideleveydeksi jotain täysin eksoottista mittaa.


En kannata Raide-Jokerille 1524 mm raideleveyttä, mutta MaZo:n viestissä on useampi paikkansapitämätön tai kohtuuton väite, joihin vastaan:

- 1524 mm ei ole eksoottinen vaan se on 1000 mm:n ja 1435 mm:n ohella on yksi yleisimpiä raitiotieraideleveyksiä. Pääosa Venäjän raitioteistä on 1524 mm levyisiä, ja lisäksi on Riika, Daugavpils, Ukrainan ja Valko-Venäjän raitioteitä.
- Skoda on toimittamassa Riikaan 1524 mm raideleveydelle toteutettavia matalalattiavaunuja.
- Lähes kaikki Suomen rautatiekalusto perustuu 1435 mm suunnitelmien muuntamiseen 1524 mm leveydelle.
- 1524 mm kalustoratkaisuun sisältyy siis myös lisämyyntimahdollisuuksia.

Useampi kalustovalmistaja arvioi UITP:n Rooman - näyttelyssä 2005, että soveltuvan 1435 mm ratkaisun muuntaminen 1524 mm raideleveydelle voidaan kuolettaa noin 20-25 kpl sarjassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voi hyvin olla, että istumapaikkojen järjestely ja määrä on valittu niin, että kokonaiskapasiteetti on suurimmillaan, eli todennäköisesti 2+1 kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa. Istumapaikka "hinta" seisomapaikoissa on jossain 1-2 välillä. Valmistaja haluaa tietysti markkinoida vaunua mahdollisimman suurikapasiteettisena.


Matalalattiavaunuissa istuinjärjestelyn on usein käytännössä pakko olla 2+2. Pyörät ja moottorit ulottuvat lattiatason yläpuolelle, joten käytävän on sijaittava keskellä. Pyörät ja moottorit vaativat enemmän tilaa kuin yhden istuinrivin leveys, käytännössä noin 1,5 istuinta. Silloin on järkevämpää ottaa 2 istuinta kuin yksi leveä, joita tosin on myös käytetty.

Istuinjärjestely voi poiketa niissä vaununosissa, joissa ei ole teliä tai pyöräkertoja. Tästä syystä esim. Strasbourgin Eurotramissa on 1+2 järjestely (Jacobinteli ei ole vaunuosan keskellä) tai omassa Variossamme on taittoistuimia väliosissa.

Kuten jo aiemmin taisin selvittää, vaunun leveyden lisäys ei käytännössä lisää kapasiteettia 2+2 istuinjärjestelyllä. Istuinmäärä on sama, ja käytävälle mahtuu seisomaan vain yksi matkustajarivi. Leveyttä merkittävämpi asia on vaunun rakenne.

Siemensin Avenio perustuu Combinoon ja se käyttää samaa teliä. Teli on niin korkea, että telin kohdalla ei mahdu olemaan 2+2 istuinta, ainoastaan käytävän viereiset 1+1 istuinta. Sama asia on Crotramissa. Teliä kohden menetetään 46 matkustajapaikkaa, mikä on paljon. Ja tämä on täysin riippumatta vaunun leveydestä ja raideleveydestä.

Nivelten määrä on toinen merkittävä paikkojen viejä. Nivelalue on 11,5 m pitkä, ja jokainen nivel vie 46 paikkaa verrattuna kiinteään korinosaan. Riippumatta raide- ja korileveydestä.

Kolmas paikkojen viejä on vaunuosien pituus. Jos pituus ei ole istuinrivien kerrannainen, syntyy hukkatilaa. Myös ohjaamojärjestelyillä voidaan hukata pituutta ja paikkoja.

Eli kokonaisuudessaan vaunun leveys ei ole kovinkaan mekitsevä kapasiteetille, vaan leveys tuo väljyyttä. Vastakkain ovat siten väljyys ja monet muut kapean vaunun edut. Näyttää siltä, että kapeus on arvokkaampaa. Täysin uusia järjestelmiä on luontevaa perustaa leveälle vaunulle, mutta Jokeri ei ole täysin uusi, vaan osa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, jossa on jo raitiotie.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Epäilen, että useimmilla kirjoittajilla tämä raideleveys- ja vaununleveysasia on itse asiassa kannanotto siihen, miten läheistä sukua jokerin halutaan olevan keskustaratikoiden kanssa. Jotkut haluavat, että koko ratikkaverkko olisi yksi ainoa verkko, olkoonkin että yhden linjan keskinopeus ja eristämistaso olisivat muuta verkkoa korkeammat. Toiset taas näkevät, että jokeri on syytä erottaa tehokkaamin muusta verkosta, mikä tietysti kätevimmin tapahtuisi sellaisilla teknisillä ratkaisuilla, jotka tekisivät jokerista ja keskustaverkosta fyysisesti epäyhteensopivat.

Ymmärrän molempia näkökantoja ja, kuten aiemmin olen sanonut, koen liiallisen integraation nykyratikoihin tietynlaisena uhkana jokerille. Aluksi olisi hyvä, että jokeri olisi sillä tavoin erillään muusta verkosta, että sille tulisi oma organisaationsa ja omat kuljettajansa ja sille muodostuisi siten oma toimintakulttuurinsa, jota eivät rasittaisi keskustaratikoiden satavuotiset perinteet, jotka erilaisissa asioissa hankaloittavat keskustaratikoiden nopeuttamista.

Näkisin kuitenkin, että teknisesti ratojen tulisi olla yhteensopivat, koska kun toimintakulttuuri on jokerilla vakiintunut, on aika lähteä toteuttamaan yhdysratoja ja luomaan yhteyksiä keskustasta jokeriverkolle.

Olen Rainerin kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että leveämmät vaunut toisivat lisää kaivattua väljyyttä jokerille. Se tarkottaisi samalla sitä, ettei jokerivaunuilla voi ajaa keskustaradoilla. Se ei mielestäni ole ongelma. Sen sijaan ongelma on siinä, ettei keskustavaunuilla voi ajaa jokeriradalla ilman astinlautaratkaisuja. Metrin raideleveydestä on se pieni haitta, että pyörien kohdalta käytävä on joka tapauksessa erittäin kapea riippumatta vaununleveydestä. Mutta istuimet tietysti saisi aseteltua väljemmin, jos vaunut olisivat leveämmät.  Odottaisin nyt ensin kaikessa rauhassa noita 2,4 m leveitä uusia vaunuja. Sitten kun nähdään, miten ahtaita ne käytännössä ovat, on syytä pohtia, mitä jokerille tulee tehdä; riittääkö 2,4 vai olisiko 2,65 perusteltu.

Albert, olet matkustanut 2,5 m leveillä metrisillä varioilla Saksassa. Miten on, onko matkustusväljyys istuvien matkustajien kannalta niissä selkeästi parempi kuin meikäläisissä?

----------


## GM 5

> Matalalattiavaunuissa istuinjärjestelyn on usein käytännössä pakko olla 2+2. Pyörät ja moottorit ulottuvat lattiatason yläpuolelle, joten käytävän on sijaittava keskellä.


Kuten itse alempana viestissäsi kirjoitit, voi telittömissä väliosissa vapaasti konfiguroida istuimien järjestelyjä ja vaikuttaa sitä kautta kokonaiskapasiteettiin. Aveniossa tämä optimointimahdollisuus on hyvin pieni rakenteensa johdosta, mutta monessa muussa vaunutyypissä 1+2 on mahdollista.




> Pyörät ja moottorit vaativat enemmän tilaa kuin yhden istuinrivin leveys, käytännössä noin 1,5 istuinta. Silloin on järkevämpää ottaa 2 istuinta kuin yksi leveä, joita tosin on myös käytetty.


Tuo 1,5 istuin on jopa hyvin yleinen Saksassa. Sitä perustellaan esim sillä, että ostoskassit, reppu tms. mahtuu penkille matkustajan viereen hyvin, kaksi lasta tai aikuinen ja lapsi mahtuvat penkille enemmän tai vähemmän hyvin. Se ei ole mitenkään loistava ratkaisu mutta jossain tapauksissa se voi olla harkitsemisen arvoinen kompromissi.




> Kuten jo aiemmin taisin selvittää, vaunun leveyden lisäys ei käytännössä lisää kapasiteettia 2+2 istuinjärjestelyllä. Istuinmäärä on sama, ja käytävälle mahtuu seisomaan vain yksi matkustajarivi. Leveyttä merkittävämpi asia on vaunun rakenne.


ks. vastaus 154. Kapasiteetti nousi ainoastaan 5-9% mikä ei oikeuta mielestäni tekniseen sopimattomuuteen nykyisen raitiotien kanssa.




> Siemensin Avenio perustuu Combinoon ja se käyttää samaa teliä.


ks. vastaus 135. Combinossa on telittömiä väliosia. Avenio perustuu Combino Plus:aan (Combino Supra) jossa ei tällaisia ole. Moni ratkaisu muistuttaa voimakkaasti Adtranz:in GTxN/M/K- vaunuja. Combinossa istuinkonfiguraatiolla voisi siis voittaa enemmän seisomapaikkatilaa kuin mitä se Aveniossa olisi mahdollista. 




> Nivelten määrä on toinen merkittävä paikkojen viejä. Nivelalue on 11,5 m pitkä, ja jokainen nivel vie 46 paikkaa verrattuna kiinteään korinosaan. Riippumatta raide- ja korileveydestä.


Se on tosiaan kaikkien multinivelvaunujen suuri ongelma. Ja juuri se tekee Transtechin uudesta vaunusta niin kiinnostavan. 




> Eli kokonaisuudessaan vaunun leveys ei ole kovinkaan mekitsevä kapasiteetille, vaan leveys tuo väljyyttä. (...) Täysin uusia järjestelmiä on luontevaa perustaa leveälle vaunulle, mutta Jokeri ei ole täysin uusi, vaan osa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, jossa on jo raitiotie.


Mikä siis viittaisi siihen, että 1000mm ja matkustamon kohdalta 2,4m leveät vaunut olisivat kaikki argumentit huomioon ottaen se hyödyllisin vaihtoehto.

Daniel on kyllä oikeassa, että katsotaan miten 2,4m leveä vaunu toimii ja onko se leveydeltään siedettävä. Sitten voi täysin uusin kokemuksin tarkastella asiaa uudestaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Epäilen, että useimmilla kirjoittajilla tämä raideleveys- ja vaununleveysasia on itse asiassa kannanotto siihen, miten läheistä sukua jokerin halutaan olevan keskustaratikoiden kanssa.


Näinhän asia taitaa olla. Turhan usein mieltymykset jotenkin muuntuvat "asia-argumenteiksi" teknisistä yksityiskohdista. Mutta kaipa insinöörimäisyys on sen verta tarttunut tällekin foorumille, kuten muistamme Vepsäläisen niin kerta kaikkisen mainion kommentin siitä, miten insinöörit ovat tottuneet argumentoimaan faktoilla tunneargumenttien sijaan. Vaikka kyseessä olisi tunneasia!




> Olen Rainerin kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että leveämmät vaunut toisivat lisää kaivattua väljyyttä jokerille. Se tarkottaisi samalla sitä, ettei jokerivaunuilla voi ajaa keskustaradoilla. Se ei mielestäni ole ongelma. Sen sijaan ongelma on siinä, ettei keskustavaunuilla voi ajaa jokeriradalla ilman astinlautaratkaisuja. Metrin raideleveydestä on se pieni haitta, että pyörien kohdalta käytävä on joka tapauksessa erittäin kapea riippumatta vaununleveydestä. Mutta istuimet tietysti saisi aseteltua väljemmin, jos vaunut olisivat leveämmät.


Itse asiassa jos todellakin halutaan leveitä vaunuja, kannattaisi suosiolla rakentaa ratakin leveämmällä raideleveydellä. Silloin telit eivät veisi niin paljon tilaa ja sitä paitsi siten saataisiin jonkinlainen yhteensopivuus keskustaratikoiden kanssa. Rakentamalla kolmikiskorataa tarpeellisiin paikkoihin, voisi kapeammat metristä leveyttä käyttävät vaunut ja leveät normileleveyttä/leveää käyttävät vaunut kuitenkin sopia samoille pysäkeille. Leveät vaunut ja kapeat vaunut voisivat käyttää samaa uraa vaikkakaan ei samaa rataa. Sen sijaan metriset leveät vaunut ja kapeat metriset vaunut eivät voisi käyttää samaa rataa pysäkkien takia vaikka periaatteessa raideleveys olisikin sama.

Mutta ei muussa kuin metrisessä järjestelmässä ole paljon järkeä ihan vain siksi, että ilman sitä ei saada minkäänlaisia synergiaetuja varikkojärjestelmässä. Suurin mahdollisuus laskea Jokerin hintaa on kuitenkin juuri varikoissa ja siihen nähden mahdolliset pienet säästöt vaunuhankinnoissa ovat nappikauppaa. Kuten 339-DF jo sanoikin, keskustaratikoiden pitäisi voida käyttää Jokeri-rataa, mutta Jokeri-vaunujen ei tarvitse kulkea keskusta-radoilla. Tämä tarkoittaa, että Jokeri-vaunujen raideleveys ja leveys ylipäätään on sama kuin keskustassa, mutta muita rajoituksia ei ole. Jos Jokeri-radalla pidetään kiinni melko suurista kaarresäteistä, Jokeri-vaunuissa tarvitaan koko lailla vähemmän niveliä per vaunumetri ja tämä tuo paljon enemmän väljyyttä kuin levennys. Perustuen Anteron edelliseen viestiin.

Kukaan ei näytä vielä huomanneen integrointikysymyksistä puheenollen Pokeria (jos se vielä sillä nimellä kulkee), eli yhteyttä Viikki - Kumpula -Pasila - Meilahti - Otaniemi - Tapiola. Tämäkin potentiaalinen pikaraitiotiereitti on päällekkäinen Jokerin kanssa, varsinkin jos se alkaisi jo Itäkeskuksesta, mutta myös päällekkäinen jo olemassaolevan raitiotieverkoston kanssa. Jos tämä reitti on edes jollain tavalla on rakennusohjelmassa, kannattaa Jokeri toteuttaa yhteensopivana nykyisen verkon kanssa. Sillä Pokerin on melkein pakko olla yhteensopi yhteisten reittien takia, ja edelleen Jokerin on oltava yhteensopiva Pokerin kanssa, yhteisten osuuksien takia.

Jos Jokerin jälkeen toteutetaan Pokeri Viikin kautta, Viiran toteutus ei olisikaan enää kaukana. Tarvitsisi vain muuntaa Hämeentien osuus Jokeri-standartin mukaiseksi ja tehdä häntä Viikistä pohjoiseen. Ensi hätään Viira voisi lähteä vaikka Rautatientorin silmukasta. Sitten voisi pohtia ykkösen korvaamista Jokeri-tyyppisellä raitiotiellä ja sen jatkamista Käpylästä pohjoiseen. Ja toisaalta Jokeri-tasoisen radan jatkamista Rautatientorilta Lauttasaaren kautta Tapiolaan. Pikku hiljaa syntyisi kokonaan parempitasoinen pikaraitiotieverkko täyttämään aukon keskustaraitiotien ja lähijunien/metron välissä. Ehkä tämä olisi parempi etenemistie kuin nykyisten linjojen jatkaminen, 339-DF? Keskustaraitioteitä ei kannta lopettaa, mutta sen sijaan rajata niiden toiminta suunnilleen Pasilan eteläpuolelle. Lyhyiden etäisyyksien mutta suuren asukastiheyden kantakaupunkiin nykyinen raitiotiekonsepti sopii oikein hyvin, konsepti joka painottaa nopeuden sijasta suurta pysäkkitiheyttä ja pientä vuoroväliä. Ei ole sattuma, että nykyinen raitiotieverkko ja liikennekäytäntö on mitä on kun se pitkälti peruja 30 - 50 -luvuilta. Toisaalta eipä kantakaupunkikaan ole juuri miksikään muuttunut sitten Töölön rakentamisen 30-luvulla. Mutta Pasilan tasalta pohjoiseen palvelisi paljon paremmin pikaraitiotiemäinen konsepti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Rakentamalla kolmikiskorataa tarpeellisiin paikkoihin, voisi kapeammat metristä leveyttä käyttävät vaunut ja leveät normileleveyttä/leveää käyttävät vaunut kuitenkin sopia samoille pysäkeille.


Siinä on vain se ongelma, että silloin keskustaratikoiden tulisi olla 435 mm leveitä ratikoita kapeampia, eli 2,2-metrisiä. Mutta matalalattiaisethan ovat 2,3-metrisiä, eli 2,65-metrisillä ratikoilla jäisi 4 cm enemmän rakoa laiturin ja vaunun väliin. Esteettömyys ei enää toteutuisi. Ja väli taitaa olla niin pieni, ettei neljäs kisko mahdu 1435 raideleveydellä. 1524:llä varmaan mahtuisi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Siinä on vain se ongelma, että silloin keskustaratikoiden tulisi olla 435 mm leveitä ratikoita kapeampia, eli 2,2-metrisiä. Mutta matalalattiaisethan ovat 2,3-metrisiä, eli 2,65-metrisillä ratikoilla jäisi 4 cm enemmän rakoa laiturin ja vaunun väliin. Esteettömyys ei enää toteutuisi. Ja väli taitaa olla niin pieni, ettei neljäs kisko mahdu 1435 raideleveydellä. 1524:llä varmaan mahtuisi.


Ja tästä tietenkin seuraa, että mahdolliset leveät ratikat tulisi olla leveydeltään 2,73 m. Eli yhä selkeämmin: Jokerin on oltava joko lintu tai kala, ei mitään siltä väliltä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja tästä tietenkin seuraa, että mahdolliset leveät ratikat tulisi olla leveydeltään 2,73 m.


Tämähän asia käsiteltiin jo: yli 2,65-metristen ratikoiden hankinta ei ole mahdollista eikä kannattavaa.

----------


## Albert

> Albert, olet matkustanut 2,5 m leveillä metrisillä varioilla Saksassa. Miten on, onko matkustusväljyys istuvien matkustajien kannalta niissä selkeästi parempi kuin meikäläisissä?


Olen matkustanut sekä varioilla, että Düwageilla (2,5 m leveitä). Mieleeni on jäänyt, että kun on ahdasta, on ahdasta. Kyllä kylituntumalla istuttiin. Istuimet olivat 2+2. Oli myös ruuhkaa ja käytävät seisojia täynnä. Ei poispääsy ym helppoa ollut. Tuskin lisä 15 cm olisi paljonkaan auttanut. Aivan yhteensopivaisuushyödyn vuoksi OEG on sittemmin hankkinut uusia vaunuja 2,4 m leveinä. Voidaan liikennöidä koko Mannheim - Ludwigshafen - Heidelberg -alueella.
Jostain syystä seudun RNV 6/8 -vaunujen sisustus on onnistunut (2,4 m). On tilavuuden tuntu. Päädyissä 2+2 ja muuten 1+2. Kuljettaja ei rahasta ja vaunut 70% matalia.

----------


## hmikko

> Pikku hiljaa syntyisi kokonaan parempitasoinen pikaraitiotieverkko täyttämään aukon keskustaraitiotien ja lähijunien/metron välissä.


Näin totaalisen maallikon silmään vaikuttaisi siltä, että jo nämä enemmän ja vähemmän tekeillä olevat laajennukset johtavat tuon kaltaiseen tilanteeseen. Siis jos Jokeri tehdään, syntyy esimerkkitapaus toimivasta pikaratikasta. Jos se tehdään 1000 mm raideleveydelle ja olemassa olevia varikoita käytetään, niin yhteys keskustasta Viikkiin vaikuttais selviöltä. Jos Laajasalo tehdään, niin se yhdessä Jätkän ynnä muiden lisäysten kanssa pakottanee tehostamaan toimintaa ydinkeskustassa.

Tämä on läjä jossia, mutta toteutuessaan nuo hankkeet jo sinällään johtavat oleellisesti uudenlaiseen tilanteeseen, vaikka mitään sen korkealentoisempia suunnitelmia ei tässä vaiheessa ajettaisikaan. Uudesta lähtökohdasta eteenpäin katsoen taas mainittujen jatkoyhteyksien rakentaminen näyttää kokolailla todennäköisemmältä. Tietty kehitys saadaan katkaistua, jos tutkaillaan vielä eräitä vuosia trollikkajokeria ja annetaan muiden laajennusten puurouttaa ratikkaliikenne keskustassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Combinossa on telittömiä väliosia. Avenio perustuu Combino Plus:aan (Combino Supra) jossa ei tällaisia ole.


Juuri näin, olisi pitänyt täsmentää. Combino ja Combino Plus kun ovat aivan eri vaunut juuri perusrakenteensa vuoksi. Mikä kyllä selviää viitatulta Combino-sivultani.




> Daniel on kyllä oikeassa, että katsotaan miten 2,4m leveä vaunu toimii ja onko se leveydeltään siedettävä. Sitten voi täysin uusin kokemuksin tarkastella asiaa uudestaan.


Kuten jo vaunuhankinnan alkuvaiheen hankintailmoituksesta selviää, hankinta sisältää yhtenä optiona Jokerin vaunut. Ennen niiden hankintaa ei ole aikaa hankkia mittavaa kokemusta uusista vaunuista, sillä aluksi hankitaan kaksi koevaunua, joiden koevaiheen ja hyväksynnän jälkeen vasta toimitetaan varsinainen hankintasarja. Mutta Jokeri-option tilaamisen aika on silloin jo lähellä ja toisaalta, rakentamisen eteneminen edellyttää myös vaunun perusmitoituksesta päättämistä.

Jokerioptio ei tietenkään sido mihinkään, sillä ei sitä ole pakko käyttää. Se on kuitenkin mahdollisuus hankkia Jokerin vaunut edullisemmin kuin kokonaan omana hankintanaan.

Jos halutaan nopeasti 2,4 m leveydestä kokemusta, kannattaa mennä kokeilemaan ja kysymään kokemuksia sinne, missä sellaista on. Albertin viesti aiheesta on jo hyvää perustietoa.




> Kukaan ei näytä vielä huomanneen integrointikysymyksistä puheenollen Pokeria (jos se vielä sillä nimellä kulkee), eli yhteyttä Viikki - Kumpula -Pasila - Meilahti - Otaniemi - Tapiola...


Villen esimerkit osoittavat hyvin, mikä merkitys raitioverkon teknisellä yhtenäisyydellä on. Ratikkaverkko ei ole metrojen tapaan kokoelma erillisiä linjoja, joilla voi olla kullakin oma kalustonsta ja varikkonsa, eikä yhteensopivuuden tarvetta ole. Raitioverkko on väylästö, jossa on useita lomittain ja ristikkäin kulkevia linjoja. Ne voivat liikennöidä eri osissa verkkoa eri tavoin, mutta yhteisillä osuuksilla on voitava toimia yhdessä.

Saksasta on pari hyvää esimerkkiä tästä aiheesta. Ruhrin alueella kaavailtiin laajan verkoston yhteinäistämistä ja lopulta muuttamista metroksi, mutta se jäi tekemättä turhan kalliina. Stuttgartissa prosessi vietiin läpi 25 vuoden aikana leventämällä raideleveys ja kalusto. Kun asia tuli valmiiksi, Stuttgartilla oli jälleen vanhentunut ratkaisu. Kölnissä yritettiin ensin siirtyä korkeaan ja sitten siitä takaisin matalaan laituriin, lopputuloksena on nyt molempia.

Mitä näistä opitaan? Ainakin se, että on täysin turhaa ellei peräti tyhmää lähteä luomaan yksittäisiä poikkeavia rataosuuksia lähinnä marginaalisten hyötyjen toivossa. Siellä, missä eroja on, niistä haluttaisiin pois. Järjestelmämuutokset kestävät kauan. Niiden etuja ei siis voi saavutta nopeasti, mikä voi tehdä tavoitellut edut mahdottomiksi. Teknologian kehityksen vuoksi ei pidä suunnitella asioita, jotka ovat 510 vuotta kauempana, koska tekniikka todennäköisesti vanhenee ja uusi tekniikka ratkaisee asian paremmin.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Zürichin Cobra oli aluksi ongelmavaunu, mutta ymmärtääkseni nykyään vaunuun ollaan erittäin tyytyväisiä.


16.10.2009: Cobra im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik

----------


## Antero Alku

> 16.10.2009: Cobra im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik


Juttu kertoo täysmatalien moninivelvaunujen yleisistä ongelmista, jotka eivät liity sinänsä vain Cobraan vaan kaikkiin samanlaisiin vaunuihin. Jutussa mainittiin Combino ja sen ongelmat esimerkkinä siitä, että eivät Cobran ongelmat ainutkertaisia ole.

Juttu päätyy siihen, että Zürichiin hankittaneen seuraavaksi osamatalavaunuja ja kehuttiin Tangoa, joka oli ollut Zürichissa koeajoissa. Zürich ei ole näine ajatuksineen ainoa kaupunki. Yleisesti alalla ollaan sitä mieltä, että täysmatalat moninivelvaunut soveltuvat vain uusiin järjestelmiin, joita ei rakenneta vanhoihin ahtaisiin kaupunkikeskustoihin kuin enintään pääkaduille.

Helsingissä suunniteltiin oma vaunukonsepti näistä samoista syistä. Helsingissä raitiotierata on keskustassa samalla paikalla kuin 100 vuotta sitten, kun ajettiin 8-metrisillä 2-akselisilla. Eikä ole aikomustakaan poistaa ratikoita keskustan kaduilta, vaikka joillain sellaisia 1960-lukulaisia unelmia on vieläkin.

Raideleveys ei ole moninivelvaunujen ongelman ratkaisija tai tekijä, vaan se, etteivät telit käänny vaan ainoastaan nivelet, mutta eivät nekään vaunun pituussuunnassa. Toistaiseksi ainoa käytössä oleva ratkaisu on Combino Plussan rakenne, jossa niveliä on vähemmän, telillä hieman liikevaraa ja joka toinen nivel on periaatteessa pallonivel.

Antero

----------


## Piikkimonni

No metristä ei nyt ainakaan kannata rakentaa. Se on vanhojen ahtaisiin kaupunkikeskustoihin suunniteltujen raitiolinjojen raideleveys. Matalalattiaisuus on hankalaa toteuttaa ja lisäksi kapearaiteisten valmistajia ei ole yhtä paljon kuin normaaliratikoiden. Kapsut tulevat helposti kalliimmiksi, kuten Variotrameista on jo opittu. 

1524mm taas puolestaan on raitiovaunuissa epästandardi Venäjää lukuun ottamatta. Kalusto jouduttaisiin muokkaamaan Helsinki/Espoon tarpeita varten. Sitä ei kannata tehdä.

Paras vaihtoehto on eurooppalainen 1435 mm. Sille saa valmista kalustoa usealta valmistajalta. Kalustossa ei ole lastentauteja ja matalalattiaisuus on helpompi toteuttaa kuin metrisellä. Vakiovaunujen valmistajia on helpompi kilpailuttaa. Kokonaan uuden raitiotieverkon ei kannata perustua mihinkään epästandardeihin ratkaisuihin. Uusi rata tarvitsee kuitenkin oman huoltokalustonsa, joka kaiken lisäksi nykyään taitaa kulkea kumipyörillä, joten siinäkään mielessä raideleveydellä ei ole niin väliä.

----------


## hylje

Olin käsityksessä, että autuaassa keski-Euroopassakin raitiotiet ovat järjestään metrisiä, joitain duo-liikenteen kaupunkeja lukuunottamatta. Kalustoa saa hyvin standardina eurooppalaisena, Varioiden murheenkryyni antiikkirata kun ei Jokerilla ole ongelmana.

Venäjänleveä rata on kieltämättä kyseenalainen ratkaisu, onhan raitiovaunu täysin eri muotoinen lähijuniinkin verrattuna. Yhteiskäytöstä ei ole etua, korkeintaan ikäviä kompromisseja. Metrinen rata on toinen juttu: se mahdollistaa minimaaliset kompromissit nykyisen keskustan raitioverkon laajentuessa pikkuhiljaa Jokerille ja vähän siitä yli. Yhteisrata kun toimii sellaisenaan, Jokerin rata vain on suorempaa ja laiturit hieman etäämmällä. Raitiovaunu on raitiovaunu, tuli se keskustasta tai Tapiolasta. Euroleveä raitiotie vaatisi kolmannet raiteet sinne, missä voisi joskus olla muuta raitioliikennettä -- tai kallista uudisrakentamista kun tarve painaa riittävästi.

Hyviä esimerkkejä yhteisen radan käytöstä voisi mainita linjan 10 Haagan läpi joko Huopalahden asemalle tai Pajamäkeen, linjan 6 tai 8 jatkeen Viikinmäen kautta Viikkiin ja Latokartanoon, sekä ykkösen jatkeen Oulunkylään. Kaikissa näissä olisi houkuttelevaa hyödyntää Jokerin rataa lyhyeltä matkalta suoran keskustan suuntaisen palvelun laajentamiseksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> No metristä ei nyt ainakaan kannata rakentaa. Se on vanhojen ahtaisiin kaupunkikeskustoihin suunniteltujen raitiolinjojen raideleveys. Matalalattiaisuus on hankalaa toteuttaa ja lisäksi kapearaiteisten valmistajia ei ole yhtä paljon kuin normaaliratikoiden. Kapsut tulevat helposti kalliimmiksi, kuten Variotrameista on jo opittu.


Tervetuloa foorumille!

Kannattaa selata tämä ketju läpi, niin väärinkäsitykset oikenevat. Metrissä on omat hyvät ja huonot puolensa, niin kuin muissakin vaihtoehdoissa, mutta tiivistetysti voisi sanoa, että 1000 verrattuna 1435:een ei tarjoa oikeastaan mitään etua eikä haittaa teknisessä mielessä (ajonopeus, kaarresäteet, mahtuminen ahtaalle kadulle).

Siinä olet oikeassa, että metrisen matalalattiaratikan käytävä on vieläkin kapeampi kuin 1435:n.

----------


## Piikkimonni

No, kiitos kiitos. 

En minä nyt kuitenkaan ryhdy lukemaan 175 postausta vain sen takia, että siellä joku mahdollisesti on jo aiemmin kumonnut sen asian, josta olen aikonut kirjoittaa. Mieluummin jätän kirjoittamatta. 




> Tervetuloa foorumille!
> 
> Kannattaa selata tämä ketju läpi, niin väärinkäsitykset oikenevat. Metrissä on omat hyvät ja huonot puolensa, niin kuin muissakin vaihtoehdoissa, mutta tiivistetysti voisi sanoa, että 1000 verrattuna 1435:een ei tarjoa oikeastaan mitään etua eikä haittaa teknisessä mielessä (ajonopeus, kaarresäteet, mahtuminen ahtaalle kadulle).
> 
> Siinä olet oikeassa, että metrisen matalalattiaratikan käytävä on vieläkin kapeampi kuin 1435:n.

----------


## hmikko

> No metristä ei nyt ainakaan kannata rakentaa.





> Paras vaihtoehto on eurooppalainen 1435 mm.


Tähän voisi lyhykäisesti todeta, että 1435-millistä nyt ei ainakaan kannata tehdä. Helsingissä on jo kolme keskenään epäyhteensopivaa raidejärjestelmää, joita kaikkia ollaan paraikaa voimakkaasti laajentamassa. Neljättä ei pidä lisätä hankaloittamaan tilannetta. Jokerin reitillä ehdottomasti kannattaa olla mahdollisuus integraatioon muiden raidejärjestelmien kanssa. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa 1000 mm raitioteitä, koska Helsingin leveävaunuiseen ja korkealaituriseen automaattimetroon integroiminen on erittäin vaikeaa, kallista ja luultavasti poliittisesti mahdotonta. Kaupunkiratoihin integroiminen olisi mahdollisesti hepompaa, mutta keskustan raitioteihin integroimalla on mahdollista saada paljon useampia ja hyödyllisempiä reittejä aikaan verrattuna 1524 mm järjestelmiin liittymiseen. 1000 mm kalustoa on saatavilla ja valikoimaakin piisaa. Tätä kaikkea on tässä ja mm. Jokeri- ja Östersundom-ketjuissa käsitelty pitkään ja hartaasti.

----------


## teme

> Hyviä esimerkkejä yhteisen radan käytöstä voisi mainita linjan 10 Haagan läpi joko Huopalahden asemalle tai Pajamäkeen, linjan 6 tai 8 jatkeen Viikinmäen kautta Viikkiin ja Latokartanoon, sekä ykkösen jatkeen Oulunkylään. Kaikissa näissä olisi houkuttelevaa hyödyntää Jokerin rataa lyhyeltä matkalta suoran keskustan suuntaisen palvelun laajentamiseksi.


Minusta itsestäänselvin on itseasiassa Maunula. Mäkelänkadun ja Pohjolankadun risteyksestä on Jokerin kiskoille Maunulussa alle 2km helppoa ja nopeaa motarilin maaväylää, Mäkelänkadulla on vähän muuta ratikkaliikennettä ja sen muuttaminen nopeaksi radaksi olisi helppoa, reittivaihtoehtoja piisaa Pasilaan, Sturenkadun kautta Töölöön, Kurvin kautta Hakaniemeen tai uusien Vallilanlaaksojen kiskojen kautta Kalastamaan, ja matkalla on vielä luontevasti Käpylän asema mistä voi vaihtaa junaan tai junasta.

----------


## Piikkimonni

> Tähän voisi lyhykäisesti todeta, että 1435-millistä nyt ei ainakaan kannata tehdä.


Olkoon minun puolestani sitten niin, kunhan ratikkalinja vaan rakennetaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tähän voisi lyhykäisesti todeta, että 1435-millistä nyt ei ainakaan kannata tehdä. Helsingissä on jo kolme keskenään epäyhteensopivaa raidejärjestelmää, joita kaikkia ollaan paraikaa voimakkaasti laajentamassa. Neljättä ei pidä lisätä hankaloittamaan tilannetta. Jokerin reitillä ehdottomasti kannattaa olla mahdollisuus integraatioon muiden raidejärjestelmien kanssa. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa 1000 mm raitioteitä, koska Helsingin leveävaunuiseen ja korkealaituriseen automaattimetroon integroiminen on erittäin vaikeaa, kallista ja luultavasti poliittisesti mahdotonta.


Kannattanee noteerata myös suunnitellut Tampereen nk. "katuratikka" ja Turun pikaraitiotie. Tähän saakka olen pitänyt itsestäänselvyytenä, että molempiin tulee 1524 mm raideleveys, koska se mahdollistaa joskus tulevaisuudessa duo-operoinnin. Turussa duo-mahdollisuus olisi ilmeisesti käsillä jo nykytilanteessa, mutta Tampereella rataverkon kuormittuneisuudesta johtuen kenties vasta kaukana tulevaisuudessa.

Tästä syystä olenkin kuullut huhua, että Tampereella joidenkin ajatuksissa olisi 1435 mm raideleveys, koska sille on kalustoa hyvin tarjolla. 1000 mm ei liene järkevä uusissa hankkeissa Tampereella ja Turussa, koska yhteensopivuus Helsingin raitioteiden kanssa ei ole olennaisen tärkeä aspekti. Nähdäkseni kannattaisi kuitenkin pyrkiä standardoimaan kalustoa vähintään Turun ja Tampereen kesken, ja silloin 1524 mm raideleveys olisi aivan ehdoton lievistä haasteistaankin (kaluston saatavuus) huolimatta. Lisäksi näin säilytettäisiin myös Tampereella tulevaisuuden duo-optio. Jos muuhun kuin 1524 mm raideleveyteen jostain syystä päädytään (mikä olisi minusta katastrofaalisen surkea päätös), niin sitten kai se olisi lähes se ja sama olisiko tuo 1435 mm vai 1000 mm. Kumpikin olisi duo-epäyhteensopiva ja kummallekin on kalustoa hyvin tarjolla.

----------


## Piikkimonni

Muistaakseni duoratikoilla pitää olla erityinen pyöräprofiili, jotta niillä voi ajaa sekä rautatievaihteissa että ratikkalinjoilla. En tiedä kuinka paljon VR:n pyöräprofiilit eroavat saksalaisista mutta saattaisi helposti arvata, että eivät ne ihan samanlaisia ole. Tampereella on kuitenkin se etu, että ratikkalinjat tulevat olemaan uusia, joten niiden spekseissä voidaan ottaa huomioon tuo pyörien profiilijuttukin.

----------


## hmikko

> Muistaakseni duoratikoilla pitää olla erityinen pyöräprofiili, jotta niillä voi ajaa sekä rautatievaihteissa että ratikkalinjoilla. En tiedä kuinka paljon VR:n pyöräprofiilit eroavat saksalaisista mutta saattaisi helposti arvata, että eivät ne ihan samanlaisia ole. Tampereella on kuitenkin se etu, että ratikkalinjat tulevat olemaan uusia, joten niiden spekseissä voidaan ottaa huomioon tuo pyörien profiilijuttukin.


Totta on, että duo-kalusto vaatii oman pyöräprofiilinsa. Täällä on varmaan asiantuntijoita kertomaan tarkemmin, ja asiaa on sivuttukin tässä ketjussa ja muissa. Käsittääkseni duo-kelpoista 1524 mm rataa ei saa upotettua katuun ihan yhtä nätisti kuin esim. Helsingin 1000 mm raiteita, mutta ongelma ei ole sen vakavampi.

Tampereen ja Turun ratikoista olen täysin samaa mieltä, eli ehdottomasti yhteinen 1524 mm tram-train standardi. Turun seudulla on hyödynnettövissä olevia rautateitä (vaatii mahd. kunnostusta), joilla ei ole sen kummempaa ruuhkaa VR:n liikenteestä. Helsingissä vaan yhteensopivuudesta saatava hyöty on paljon suurempi 1000 mm raitioteiden suuntaan kuin metroon tai rautateihin. Jokerin ehkä voisi kuvitella samalle tram-train standardille kuin Tampereen ja Turun, mutta pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkiradoila on jo nykyiselläänkin pulaa kapasiteetista.

Tietty jos Laajasalo ja Jokeri tehtäisiin 1435-millisenä, niin niiden yhteispituus taitaisi olla jo puolet raitiotieverkosta... sitten tarttis enää uusia se toinen puoli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistaakseni duoratikoilla pitää olla erityinen pyöräprofiili, jotta niillä voi ajaa sekä rautatievaihteissa että ratikkalinjoilla.


Kyllä vaan. Duoratikan pyörän sisäpuolella pitää olla kulkukehän yläpuolella levennys, joka kohtaa vaihteessa tukikiskon. Kulkukehän leveyden tulee olla sama kuin rautateillä, eli yleensä leveämpi kuin raitiotiepyörä. Rautatiekalustoon ei tarvitse puuttua, mutta sillä ei olekaan asiaa raitioverkolle. Suomessa rautatiekalusto noudattaa kansainvälisen rautatieliiton UIC:n pyöräprofiilia ja on siten sama kuin muualla Euroopassa, vaikka raideleveys onkin toinen.

Kun Tampereella ryhdyttiin suunnittelemaan duoliikennettä kymmenkunta vuotta sitten, tekniset edellytykset selvitettiin silloisen RHK:n kanssa. Duoliikenteeseen voidaan Suomessa mennä, jos halutaan.




> Käsittääkseni duo-kelpoista 1524 mm rataa ei saa upotettua katuun ihan yhtä nätisti kuin esim. Helsingin 1000 mm raiteita, mutta ongelma ei ole sen vakavampi.


Tässä on kyse hieman eri asiasta kuin yllä. Eli ratikka voidaan tehdä myös rautateiden pyöräprofiililla, jolloin ratikan katurata tehdään urakiskolla, jossa on isompi ura kuin tavanomaisella raitiotieurakiskolla. Tämä on huonompi juttu kadussa siksi, että ura on niin suuri, että siitä on todellista riskiä moottoripyörille. Suositus on, ettei tällaista rataa tehtäisi ajettavaksi katuliikenteen kanssa samansuuntaisesti.

Meillä on tällaista urakiskorataa monta kilometriä Viikistä Oulunkylään. Ei ratikoille, vaan metron yhdysraiteena. Turvallisuussyistä Viikissä ura oli alun perin täytetty kumisuikaleella, mutta kumi ei urassa pysynyt. Nyt urat ovat auki tai hiekan täyttämiä. Ranskan Strasbourgissa ratikan rata on tehty näin ja siellä on käytössä UIC-pyöräprofiili. Näin tehtiin juuri siksi, että haluttiin varautua duoliikenteeseen. Raideleveydellä ei tässä asiassa ole merkitystä.

Antero

----------


## Jysky

Mikäs mikäs on pyörien kulkukehien välinen leveys on Tallinnan Tatroissa? Ei niin OT-kysymys, jos uskaltaa leikitellä ajatuksella tuplaraiteisesta Talsinkirööristä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikäs mikäs on pyörien kulkukehien välinen leveys on Tallinnan Tatroissa? Ei niin OT-kysymys, jos uskaltaa leikitellä ajatuksella tuplaraiteisesta Talsinkirööristä.


Tallinnan tarmmien nimellinen raideleveys on 1067 mm.

Se on niin kiusallisen vähäinen ero, että molemmilla ajettava raide on tehtävä lomittain neljällä kiskolla kuten Tornionjoen silta Haaprannan ja Tornion välillä.

Antero

----------


## Jysky

Jos nopeasti vielä sen verran asian vierestä, että kyäisen onko jollakulla tietoa mitä raideleveyttä netissä vihjailtavaan uuteen Lasnamäen lightrail-rataan on tarkoitus käyttää.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos nopeasti vielä sen verran asian vierestä, että kyäisen onko jollakulla tietoa mitä raideleveyttä netissä vihjailtavaan uuteen Lasnamäen lightrail-rataan on tarkoitus käyttää.


Tallinnassa on sekä 1067 mm:n että 1520 mm:n vaihtoehdot tarkasteltavana. Täältä saa lisätietoa. Uudempaa tietoa en nyt löydä mistään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tallinnassa on sekä 1067 mm:n että 1520 mm:n vaihtoehdot tarkasteltavana. Täältä saa lisätietoa. Uudempaa tietoa en nyt löydä mistään.


Eli näyttäisi siltä, että Tallinnassa ollaan menossa leveäraiteiseen raitiotiehen. Perusteltua sikäli, että Tallinnan ympäristössä on potentiaalia duoliikenteelle. Hieman yllättävää poliittisesti, koska Eestissä on oltu aika halukkaita omaksumaan Venäjästä poikkeavia asioita. No ehkä sitä olisi se, että kiirutram näyttää syövän läntistä johdinautoliikennettä.

Ja kas, ransakalainen Systrahan se siellä on konsulttina. Sama firma, joka kävi pari kuukautta sitten kertomassa nykyaikaisesta raideliikenteestä myös Helsingissä.

Antero

----------


## hezec

Vartissa on uutinen Viikin vanhan satamaradan/huoltoraiteen purkamisesta. Siinä pisti silmään tällainen:


> [Liikenneviraston tekninen johtaja Markku] Nummelin lisää, että radan raideväli on erilainen kuin suunnitelmissa olevalla pikaraitiotiellä, joten sitäkään varten rataa ei ole syytä säästää.


"Raideväli" on varmaankin toimittajan virhe tai haastattelussa ajatuksissaan tokaistua, mutta tarkoittanee nimenomaan raideleveyttä. Eli tämän mukaan Jokerille ei olisi ainakaan 1524 mm tulossa. Toisaalta Liikennevirastolla ei kai ole juuri osaa Jokerin suunnittelussa, eikä tällaista sivuhuomautusta muutenkaan voine pitää kovin varmana tietona. Mutta onko sillä mitään arvoa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Toisaalta onhan se raidevälikin erilainen. Yksiraiteisella radalla ei ole raideväliä, mutta Jokerilla se on jotain kolmen metrin luokkaa.  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Toisaalta Liikennevirastolla ei kai ole juuri osaa Jokerin suunnittelussa, eikä tällaista sivuhuomautusta muutenkaan voine pitää kovin varmana tietona. Mutta onko sillä mitään arvoa?


Voisi kuvitella, että tuo Nummelin on tietoinen HKL:n johtokunnan esittämästä lausunnosta 1000 mm:n puolesta, eli ehkä tässä ei ole mitään uutta.

----------


## Resiina

> Voisi kuvitella, että tuo Nummelin on tietoinen HKL:n johtokunnan esittämästä lausunnosta 1000 mm:n puolesta, eli ehkä tässä ei ole mitään uutta.


Eiköhän hän ole tosiaan tietonen kyseisestä asiasta. Kyseisen henkilön käsialaa on useat eri kirjat mm Raitiotiet-Tramways, Kapearaiteiset rautatiet-Narrow gauge railways, Juna eurooppalaisessa maisemassa-Trains in European Landscape, Matkalla-joukkoliikenteen arkea 25 vuotta ja tietenkin Jokioisten rautatien ja Museorautatien historiikit ja monta muuta kirjaa http://www.jokioistenmuseorautatie.fi/kauppa.htm , jotenka olen aika varma sittä että hän on tietoinen kysestä asiasta.

----------


## kouvo

Voisi myös kuvitella, että niin typerää päätöstä että Jokerille lyötäisiin jotkut muut kuin tonniset kiskot ei onnistuttaisi tekemään, vaikka asioita muuten kuinka paljon tahansa sössittäisiin.

----------

